# RaspberrySwirl's Home Thread



## RaspberrySwirl

In the spirit ofrenewing the board's focus on bunnies, I will try to contain my family,bunny and otherwise, to this thread. I will begin with"our" bunny, I use that term loosely, as he is supposed to belong to mylittle girl. However, as most regular members know, she belongs to himand is known here as Sebastian's Little Girl. 

Sometimes I slip and say my bunny...I think it's just wishful thinking...

This is Sebastian. He was born in thethird week of March, 2004. He is a Fuzzy Lop. He and his little girlhave been together nearly every dayfrom the day he wasborn.He's incredibly special! 

RaspberrySwirl



Baby Picture- before he even came home!













Bunny kisses! 
















This was a baby and a bunny in cahoots!They had been told they had watched enough TV for one day...so, theyhid under the kitchen table where they thought they couldn't be seen towatch more cartoons! 






nap time






group nap time! 






Lot's of napping going on....











Watching Saturday morning Country Music Television together!






Sebastian knows exactly which drawer in the refrigerator is his! 





















Just look at this face!






Doesn't he look like a wind up toy in this picture? 






And this my friends, is the "dress up" photo that started it all...







Please, oh please, can I have some craisins???







Sebastian's Little Girl and Sebastian on the phone with Carolyn! 






Helicopter ears! 






Look at that fuzzy tummy...






The picture that Pam likes! 






Every little girl should have a bunny to carry around in a baby basket...











Watcha doin' Mom?













Happy Easter!


----------



## lanna21974




----------



## gjsara

good glory!!!! i love him lol so cute so sweet so mine im leaving in the morning to get him

j/k i know he loves his little girl and family to much to steel him away

thank you for sharing i have been going through withdraws

sara


----------



## babybunnywrigley

WOW!! Are you sure Sebastian is real?! He is sooo adorable!

I love all the pictures of Sebastian and his little girl...they're so precious together.

Too cute!!






I love this picture!! When I was younger I used to dress up my cats...male cats in dresses LOL

-Jenn


----------



## ariel

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> Bunny kisses!





They have to be THE sweetest bunny pics I have ever seen!

You can just see the love they have for one another!

I really liked all the pics but this one I absolutely adore!!

You truly have a beautiful girl and a beautiful bunny, you should beproud of both of them, they sure share an amazing loving bond!!


----------



## pamnock

So many beautiful photos make it impossible topick a favorite! You do such a great job and I really enjoyseeing your pictures.

Pam


----------



## LuvaBun

Raspberry, thank you, thank you thank you!! Thishas made my day. All Sebastian and SLG pictures together so I canoooh and aaaahhh at them. Just remember to keepthis post updated and say "Hi" to SLG.- Jan


----------



## m.e.

I think I've just died of a cuteness overdose  Both Sebastian and his little girl 

Out of curiosity, when is his b-day? Rex's is also the third week of March


----------



## blueyes65

I cannot believe my eyes:shock:, I am laughing,gooing and gawing.....both of your babies are adorable and the bondthey have is soooo remarkable. Where did you ever get a bunthat is so good natured, cute and adorable like that, not to mentionyour daughter is as well. By the way your kids sleep too muchlol!looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## cirrustwi

These pictures are just adorable. I'm going to have to come and look at them when I need a


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Raspberry I love all of them, I can't find afavourite. Ok if I have to chose I'd go with the one where SLG and Sebare watchingthe TV on Saturday morning - just look at hereyes and the way that he is cuddling into her, beautiful.Itlooks so much fun to be at your house! Sebastian is just so at homethere. I don't think I've ever seen seen a rabbit thats more loved thenhe is. I agree with what everyone has said, they all just make yousmile.

Vickie


----------



## Lissa

God I just love that Sebastian...and his little girl too! So precious!!


----------



## Carolyn

These pictures are _so gorgeous_, Idon't even know what to say. I haven't seen some of them, andam moved beyond words at how beautiful they are and how content andhappy both little babes are. 

Ummm, Raspberry, aren't you forgetting somethough??



Perhaps I can help you if you're having a mental block. Let me get you started: 






-Carolyn


----------



## Cailloui

Pictures above is adorable..



But that last one posted.. That poor thing, what did you do to him? :shock:


----------



## Stephanie

I'm so glad you did this thread Raspberry!!! I'vebeen missing your pictures big time and am very happy to have thisstroll down memory lane.


----------



## AnnaS

Raspberry, do you have the picture whereSebastian is very little and sitting on the floor next to the wall, helooks like a fluffy toy. I love that picture.
By the way, all of the pics looks unbeliveably cute.


----------



## Buck Jones

You should be a professional pet and childphotograper. Heck, you should just be a professionalphotographer. All your stuff is more than a cut above theaverage.

Buck


----------



## Luvit73

Oh my gosh ! These pics are just beautiful !Sebastion is a gorgeous bunny , and your daughter is just prescious !Thanks so much for shareing them !


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Ummm,Raspberry, aren't you forgetting somethough??
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I can help you if you're having a mental block. Let me get you started:
> 
> -Carolyn


You are sucha

!!!

You should be ashamed of yourself! Abrand new member came on right after you posted that picture and youscared them half to death! :X

Raspberry


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Buck Jones wrote:*


> You should be a professional pet and childphotographer. Heck, you should just be a professionalphotographer. All your stuff is more than a cut above theaverage.
> 
> Buck


Thank you Buck!Photography is one of my true loves! 

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

Whhhaaattt????





I'mjust tryin tohelp!



Buck's right, just as Sandhills should make a living out of herartwork, you should do the same with your photography skills.You're amazing.

-Carolyn


----------



## edwinf8936

He is one of a kind.

Ed


----------



## edwinf8936

Lissa, maybe you can talk the newspaper into doing a special pull out section with these pictures when they print the article!

Ed


----------



## Lassie

How do u get him to lay on hisback like that? He is cute. How old ishe? My bunny is 4 and will be 5 in March.Delia


----------



## 

what abeautifull fur ball ,cute kid , my 7 yr old waslooking at the pics with me and fell inlove lol with all the bunnieswe have she asked foranother after seeing Sabastianlol


----------



## Pet_Bunny

GREAT PICTURES!

I will be coming back to this thread over and overagain.You are a professionalphotogragher. The beautiful person is behind the camera.

Rainbows!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Wow! :shock:

Thanks!



Raspberry


----------



## Elf Mommy

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


>


Oh My GOSH!!!!

Where were you hiding this one???? I have never seen it. I just adore this look! sigh...what a gorgeous lil' guy!


----------



## ariel

Elf Mommy wrote:


> Oh My GOSH!!!!
> 
> Where were you hiding this one???? I have never seen it. I just adore this look! sigh...what a gorgeous lil' guy!





Maybe Raspberry held back some of the pics so as to try and get the BUNNY NAPPERS to forget about Sebastian!!

Little does she know those darn Bunnynappers never ever give up LOL


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *RaspberrySwirl wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh My GOSH!!!!
> 
> Where were you hiding this one???? I have never seen it. I just adore this look! sigh...what a gorgeous lil' guy!
Click to expand...

I like it too, but he doesn't look very"loppy" does he?He lays like that on the floorwhile I brush him or while SLG rubs his belly.

Raspberry


----------



## Lissa

That rabbit is crazy cute! BREED HIM!!!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits

RaspberrySwirl, what beautiful photos you haveposted! Sebastian and Sebastian's little girl are so adorable together!It's like they were just made for each other!
I love seeing all the pictures in one thread.... it's like a photo album! Thanks so much for sharing with all of us! 

Tell both your furry baby boy and your little human hi from all of us!

 Annie


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, Raspberry,aren't you forgetting somethough??
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I can help you if you're having a mental block. Let me get you started:
> 
> -Carolyn
> 
> 
> 
> You are sucha
> 
> !!!
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourself! Abrand new member came on right after you posted that picture and youscared them half to death! :X
> 
> Raspberry
Click to expand...


Yes..yes..yes!!! We want all of the phorgotten photos...PLEEEEEEZE???!!






:~) Jim


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Carolyn

He can even dress in drag and look good!


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Carolyn




----------



## JimD

i'm still missin a Cupid!

***and i am rotflmao***


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Carolyn




----------



## JimD

That's the one...I love it!!!

woohoohoohoohoo***gasp***hoohoohoo


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Carolyn

*JimD wrote:*


> *RaspberrySwirl wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, Raspberry,aren't you forgetting somethough??
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I can help you if you're having a mental block. Let me get you started:
> 
> -Carolyn
> 
> 
> 
> You are sucha
> 
> !!!
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourself! Abrand new member came on right after you posted that picture and youscared them half to death! :X
> 
> Raspberry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes..yes..yes!!! We want all of the phorgotten photos...PLEEEEEEZE???!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :~) Jim
Click to expand...



Just giving The People what they want, Raspberry.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe

ROFL!!!! Priceless....simply priceless......that poor bunny!! Where's the dignity?? lol!


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Here I am, trying to get some work done and my phone rings. 

Carolyn says in her sweet, innocent voice, 
"You better go look and see what hashappened on yourthread!"



What's a bunny gotta do to get hisdignity back??? Those bunny bum shots just keep coming backto haunt him! 

At least he has the hottest girlfriend onthe forum! And she comes from royal bloodtoo!

Just look at those romanticphotos!



Raspberry


----------



## JimD




----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## Lissa

*Carolyn wrote:*


>


No! No! No! LMFAO! Hahaha!


----------



## babybunnywrigley

All those pictures of Sebastian are hilarious!! Poor little guy LOL :shock:

Jenn


----------



## Carolyn

Hey Raspberry,

You forgot to post the picture of Sebastian that looks like you have your hand up his behind likea puppet.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Have you no sense woman? :shock:

Have you ever seen BunnyMommywhen she gets really mad???



She doesn't like it when Sebbie gets humiliated! 

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

So what about the picture??

-Carolyn


----------



## blueyes65

*Carolyn wrote:*


> LOL!Carolyn! you guys are so bad! lol! laughing so hard, youmeanie


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote: *


> So what about the picture??
> 
> -Carolyn


That's right...I phorgot about that one!!!

"We want the picture! We want the picture! We want the picture!



*** tries to distract others from the Mr. WoodyPet pic***


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

You mean this one? 

Bunny Butt Puppet!


----------



## Meganc731

This is WRONG WRONG WRONG!!!! 






Megan


----------



## Flopsy

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> You mean this one?
> 
> Bunny Butt Puppet!




LMAO. Oh my gosh. Thats so funny. Living Bunny Puppet. hahaha



-Ashley &amp; Flopsy


----------



## VNess2010

How I wish Cosmo would cuddle with me like that!If I ever so much as try to place him on his back, he acts as thoughI'm about to chop his limbs off!!! Maybe ashe getsolder, he'll calm down. oohhh, why did god create a creatureso cuddly looking that 99% of the time doesn't want to becuddled!!! I'm so frustrated, I want to just fall asleep withhim and I can't....::cries bitterly::

-Ness


----------



## BunnyMommy

Ahhhhhhhhh....

...I love my Sebbie...


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Thishas got to be one of my favourites:







BEAUTIFUL, BEAUTIFUL!!

Vickie


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I worked my tailoff for the last few weeks on the Cheerleader Banquet and we pulled itoff without a hitch yesterday. Everything was beautiful andmy major project, which was a 30 minute long, 370 photo, power pointshow, with music, went wonderfully and the girls loved it!Here's a picture of Sebastian's Little Girl. I thought itshowed how much she is growing. And since I haven't posted anything newof myself in ages (yuck) I'm putting one on of me and my Cheerleaderdaughter. My husband took that photo and he is a bit camera challengedso it isn't as close up or clear, but you get the idea! 

Raspberry


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Sebastian's Little Girl was playing babies with her bunny again tonight! 

He doesn't mind at all but the other kids in the house think it's pathetic! :?

Raspberry


----------



## babybunnywrigley

You have a beautiful family, Raspberry! 

and those pictures of Sebastian are PRICELESS!! :shock:

Jenn


----------



## Meganc731

Look at that hair!!!! I love it!!! I wishBailee's hair would get with it! I want long little girl hair to playwith! What was it like when she was really little?

Megan


----------



## LuvaBun

What a beautiful picture of you and yourdaughter! I already commented on the Sebastian pictures in the"Pictures of Your Bunnies" post  - Jan


----------



## *nepo*

Omg, I love those pictures.Are you sure you aren't hypnotizing Sebbie so he stays like that? lol


----------



## Carolyn

S.L.G. is growing up so fast. I don'tthink I care to see any more pictures of my girl because I just wanther to stay this age. Give her a big hug and kiss forme. 

The picture of you and your daughter is excellent, Raspberry.I can't believe how much you two look alike. So glad she gotyour genes and not her fathers. As everyone repeatedly tellsyou, you and your family are a gorgeous family.

Now...as to Sebastian...I cannot believe what this rabbit puts up with!






-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

I'm speechless and that doesn't happen veryoften...ask my husband lol. Raspberry, You have such a beautifulfamily. The love comes through in each photo. I swear if I didn't knowbetter I'd swear that was a stuffed animal ya'll pose.

You have such an amazing gift. Each photo is a work of art. I mustadmit the whole butt puppet thing...:shock::?KindawrongReally Wrong lol

See now I have that image in my head and that's not what I wantfloating around in there. I'm going to back and look at all the picsbefore that.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

Do yourself a favor,

Don't *try* to figure her out, Dajeti2. 

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## Carolyn

Can't believe "The Stalker" hasn't posted yet.

*Laughs*

-Twilight Zone Music-

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Deed is done! Three times over! :dude:


----------



## dajeti2

Carolyn, It's kinds scary huh?

Raspberry, I really love the pics. I think we need to make you the"Official" Boathouse Bunny Party" photographer. It's theperfect job, you get to tale pics of all the cute bunnies.The pay is well..great... Oh wait do you like Craisins?

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Carolyn, It's kinds scary huh?




You've got me and Raspberry laughing our butts off. 







-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## RaspberrySwirl

:shock:


----------



## dajeti2

Somebody hold me...I'm scared.

Tina


----------



## Bo B Bunny

So, is there a reason my posts and raspberries to me were deleted on this thread?


----------



## Carolyn

No clue what you're talking about. I have not deleted any posts on this thread.

Raspberry, can you help us clarify?

-Carolyn


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I posted about the pictures of Sebbie.I posted back when she posted that he just sat there for it.And I posted a third time..........


----------



## Carolyn

I have called Raspberry and she will read thisand respond when she returns home. I haven't deleted anyposts in this thread. You may have been thinking of another.

-Carolyn


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Hmm, did she post the photos of Sebbie in another thread?


----------



## Bo B Bunny

WELL DUH!!!!!! it was in the YOUR RABBIT PICTURES thread! People are confuselling the old woman here! :?


----------



## dajeti2

Dear Bo, I couldn't help but notice how youaccused Carolyn of deleting your replies. I am a bit preturbed. Why areyou making accusations and then not apologizing when you admit you weremistaken?

Tina


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I asked about it. I didn't accuse Carolyn. There is also another admin person here.

Actually, I think that if she thinks I owe her one, it's her place to discuss that as well.

I Found the issue and posted it here, although I did hesitate evening asking........


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Well girls....I'vebeen gone all evening and just returned to find that you haveflabbergasted yourselves and then solved it all at the same time! Yes, I did post the pictures in two places. Sorry if Iconfused anyone. I thought perhaps my personal post was getting so longthat it may be difficult for some people to enjoy new photos. I alsothought those particular photos were worth sharing in the main photothread. Glad all is clarified for everyone. :dude:

Raspberry


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Sorry Raspberry. I didn't mean to mess up your thread 

I just couldn't imagine what I had said! :shock:and I couldn't imagine the program messing up that much!

Anyhow, the whole thing was my stupidity combined with a really badmigraine... I shoulda just gone to bed and stayed off the computer!


----------



## Stephanie

Hey Raspberry!!! I just love the new pics! Iswear, that rabbit never ceases to amaze me. I cannot believe he putsup with that. My rabbits would kick my butt from here to Hades if Iever attempted that.


----------



## Lissa

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Sebastian's Little Girl wasplaying babies with her bunny again tonight!
> 
> He doesn't mind at all but the other kids in the house think it's pathetic! :?
> 
> Raspberry




NO! NO! YOU'RE KILLING ME!! I've never laughed this hard! Look at him!! Hahah!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Sorry Raspberry. I didn't mean to mess up your thread


No worries about messing up my threadBo... I'm always a mess! But truthfully I'm not really sureit's me you should be apologizing too....:?

Raspberry


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Stephanie wrote:*


> Hey Raspberry!!! I just love the new pics! I swear, thatrabbit never ceases to amaze me. I cannot believe he puts up with that.My rabbits would kick my butt from here to Hades if I ever attemptedthat.


Stephanie!!!



I've missed you soooomuch!I was going to call you last nightto see if you were okaybut I didn't getback into townuntillate!

 Don't ever go away for so long again!:X

Raspberry


----------



## edwinf8936

What kind of medications do you have him on!!

ed


----------



## Carolyn

Sebastian is a Legend in his Own Time.

As happy as I am for his little girl, is as concerned as I am.

Can you imagine what His Little Girl will be expecting from every other rabbit in her life?

Who can compare to Sebastian?

He truly is a Legend in his Own Time.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Just wait til she tries to play babies with your "puppy"! :shock:

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

The Puppy is going to ADORE her!

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

A great cheer...


"So you want a victory,
Well that makes you a wisher.
Cause one thing that is for sure, you ain't no Bobby Fischer.

Bobby Fischer, Where is he?
I don't know, I don't know.
Bobby Fischer, Where is he?
I don't know, I don't know.

Go ask your Momma, and make sure you listen
Cause one thing that is for sure, 
Bobby Fischer's missing.

Bobby Fischer, Where is he?
I don't know, I don't know.
Bobby Fischer, Where is he?
I don't know, I don't know.

He's Gone."


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## dajeti2

Carolyn, way too funny.













Tina


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


>


Ditto. 



lol


----------



## edwinf8936

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> *RaspberrySwirl wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto.
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

Huh?:?


----------



## Carolyn

Another great one...

"U - G - L - Y, you ain't got no alibi
You're Ugly.
Hey Hey, you're ugly - Woooo.

K - I - N -G, you can't take my King from me.
You're Ugly.
Hey Hey, you're ugly - Woooo

Not cute."


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Carolyn, take twoaspirin and call me in themorning...


----------



## Carolyn

You're right. That second one was better suited for BunnyMommy only because it mentions how you can't take the King from her.

As if you're not tappin along with me, Raspberry. *Laughs*

If you don't get it, forget it. I'm just messin around with Raspberry.


-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

HeyRaz!



When are we going to see more pictures???

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I'll get right on that!


----------



## Stephanie

**snaps fingers**

Hurry!


----------



## dajeti2

Hey Taz er I mean Raz, Yes new pics. Nothing disturbing though ok.

Tina


----------



## DaisyNBuster

LOL Carolyn, Tina and Raspberry. You gals always cheer me up. Your such characters when you all get together .

Vickie


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Vickie, we are soglad you find us entertaining. I fear others (my family for instance)might not find us so amusing! :shock:

Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2

My family is always looking for a straight jacket in my size.


----------



## Carolyn

You don't have one already?

Mine's nice! It's navy blue.

Real sharp lookin!

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

I don't want a straight jacket. How in the world would type?

Just my luck I would get it on, looking good and my nose would itch.



Bringon July

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

You ask for them, here they are! 

Raspberry

My Bubby!







He can still do it! Helicopter Ears!






"Ohhhhh, Momma, there's a BIG DOG over there!" Upright Ears! 






You wanna talk HAIR???? :shock:


----------



## m.e.

That's not a bunny, that's a very small Old English Sheepdog! :shock:


----------



## dajeti2

Jeremy and I were both OOHHingand AAWWWing together. He is such a doll. I Love the Hair. How do younot play with and style it. Go give Sebastian kisses from me and hugsfrom Jer. I ought to ask for pics more often lol.Thank you.

Tina


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe

He's so cute 

I didn't know lops could put their ears up too ??


----------



## Pet_Bunny

RaspberrySwirl... you've done it again, you takesuch good pictures. The beautiful photographer behind thecamera, as always.

Rainbows!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*m.e. wrote: *


> That's not a bunny, that's a very small Old English Sheepdog! :shock:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Pet Bunny, thanks for the compliments! 

MBLM, not all lops can move their ears.Sebastian has what's called "Good ear control" I'd say he probably has"Excellent" ear control! LOL! Anytime he is very interested insomething he can stand them right up! 

m.e., you know what this means don't you?We aren't too far away from a shaving! :dude:

Raspberry


----------



## Stephanie

Speaking of shaving.....

I think we're going to have to do Chompers, he's getting out of controlthese days. I will, of course, post a picture immediately if it doescome to that.


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe

That's neat, Raz! What a talented bunny Sebbie is!! 

Please don't shave my poor baby !! Do you want him in a speedo again!!?? lol

I'll gladly come groom him for you!!


----------



## Fergi

I really, really, really, need to come and stealthat Sebbie away from you before you shave him again and leave him allnekid like!

Seriously RaspberrySwirl you have such an eye for photography! Although you seem to have the perfect subject to pose for you.

The pictures in the doll highchair are just priceless! I just love your Sebastian!

Fergi's mom


----------



## Bramble Briar86

I just love looking at pictures oflops could you post more, please?

Ellie


----------



## m.e.

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention how *cute* 'datboy is! Like you haven't heard that before  Let me try to rephrase itmore...eloquently:

_Sebastian,

You are, without an inkling of doubt, one of the most winsome,charming, and lovable rabbits I have ever had the pleasure to lay eyeson._


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Bo's comment on hisrecent haircut made me wonder exactly how long it had been, so I wentand looked. It has been exactly TWO months! :shock:That issome fast growing hair! This was January 14th!






And this was today!


----------



## lyndsy

What a cutie!


----------



## m.e.

_Ch-Ch-Ch-Chia!_

What exactly are you feeding him? Miracle-Gro??


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

*m.e. wrote: *


> _Ch-Ch-Ch-Chia!_
> 
> What exactly are you feeding him? Miracle-Gro??


THAT'S EXACTLY (!) what he looks like! :shock:


----------



## Stephanie

He's got bed head on his butt!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## Carolyn

Wow, What a _Great_ Picture.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

This is thedownside of having your baby right next to your computer when you aretrying to get some work done!


----------



## Carolyn

What a BABE!! 

How can you get anything done?? 

He's the sweetest little punkin. I swear, that rabbit is unbelieveable! He sure has eyes for his mom.

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Raz, you get off that computer and gopick that poor baby up. Look at how heis looking at you. Goget him and then come back. The little darlin' iswaiting.

You can type with him in your lap. He can help you ...yeah it'll befun.

Tina
p.sp. I can't type to save my behind. Glasses broke so bear with me.


----------



## Spiced77

how can you work with such a sweetie right there?!


----------



## Lissa

*Stephanie wrote: *


> He's got bed head on his butt!




Haha!


----------



## lyndsy

Look at that face!

What gorgeous pics you have!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I don't want tosteal Sebastian's Little Girl's thunder because she has these posted onher thread, but I have to keep all major events listed here too! Todaywas his BIG DAY!!! 



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Awwwwwwww Happy Birthday Sebastian


----------



## lyndsy

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!



Love the birthday hat! 

Lyndsy, Buster, and Tucker!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

That is _so_ cute!

Tell Sebastian that Mocha, Spice, and myself say HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY! And give him a treat from his Canadian cousins.


----------



## BunnyMommy

Oh, oh, oh!!!! ...  My sweet Sebbie!

Happy Birthday!!!! What WONDERFUL photos!!!


----------



## dajeti2

Oh now that is just tooo cute. I loveit.



Happy Birthday Sebastian!!

He is the most easy going bunny.Such asweetie. Give the little guy a big ol birthday kiss from me.

Tina


----------



## lanna21974




----------



## m.e.

*Happy Birthday, Sebastian!*


----------



## Stephanie

Happy birthday Sebbie! 

I just love the salad "cake".


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Thanks for all thewell wishes! I sent a friend an email with a copy of this photo of Seband his little girl. He replied with a suggestion that I needed someoneto talk to! :shock:

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

That's too funny Raspberry! People just don't understand us and our babies!


----------



## dajeti2

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Thanks for all the wellwishes! I sent a friend an email with a copy of this photo of Seb andhis little girl. He replied with a suggestion that I needed someone totalk to! :shock:
> 
> RaspberrySwirl




Youmean to tell me he saw all that cuteness and all he couldsaywas you need someone to talk to. Did you tell him you have someone totalkto and that we happen to adore Seabastian and his LittleGirl. oh wait



Yousaid this guy is a friend.I didn't mean to disyour friend. I just can't believe..Are you sure he was even looking atthe picture. Seriously cuz even my husband said Aww when he saw'Bastian. Are yousure...

Ithink I need to shut up now and maybe switch to decaf. Sorryreally. I didn't mean to go all nuclear it's just Well I justcan't belive....I think I need some fresh air

Tna 

The nerve of some people:X


----------



## Stephanie

No kidding!

You know what's funny, my husband and I found ourselves talking aboutSebbie yesterday when we saw a baby bunny that reminding me of him.Wonder if his ears were ringing!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

You guys are too funny! 

My husband often tells me I need a life! :X

Raspberry


----------



## DaisyNBuster

I agree, our hubbies just don't understand....Everytime I show him a picture of someones gorgeous bun, he sort ofshakes his head and looks at me like I'm weird. I think I bore him withmy bunny obsession.

Vickie

PS - Anymore Sebbie pics to share with us Raspberry?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

not yet...When Itook my disc to Wal-Mart yesterday to make some hard copies, 70% ofthem were Sebastian. :?I believe my non-fur kids wereoffended! :shock:So, I must take some more photo's of them.Actually there is this one. I really like it. It's of my middledaughter giving Sebastian some love. (And it has a non-fur kid in ittoo!)





Raspberry


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Aww thats beautiful. Just look at him with his paw on her face.

I don't mind if we see fur or non-fur kids, all your photos arebeautiful. Its funny its like going round to a friends house for acuppa and her sharing her pics with me. Its great!

Vickie


----------



## Stephanie

I love that pic, Raspberry! 

I'm just glad my hubby is as into the rabbits as I am. I don't feel solame going on and on about what the rabbits are doing all the time. He's just as bad as I am with them, and we're constantly going"Awww.....Look at the buns." Or commenting on when they do something wethink is cute.


----------



## Lissa

Downright adorable as usual!!

Happy birthday Sebastian!!


----------



## Carolyn

Great shot, Raspberry, as per usual. As Vickie said, the pawon her face is priceless. Is there anyone thatrabbit doesn't love???

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

It's been awhilesince I got a shot of these two snuggling up, soI had to getit while the gettin' was good! 

It seems like they don't slowdown long enough to snuggle so much any more! :X

Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2

I've been under the weather and missedalot. Raspberry, both of these pictures are Incredible. Your girls areboth beautiful. Sebastian is as always Adorable. Is there anyone thatrabbit doesn't like?He's always giving love to someone. Hereally is a sweetie. Go give him a kiss for me.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

Carolyn wrote:


> A great cheer...
> 
> 
> "So you want a victory,
> Well that makes you a wisher.
> Cause one thing that is for sure, you ain't no Bobby Fischer.
> 
> Bobby Fischer, Where is he?
> I don't know, I don't know.
> Bobby Fischer, Where is he?
> I don't know, I don't know.
> 
> Go ask your Momma, and make sure you listen
> Cause one thing that is for sure,
> Bobby Fischer's missing.
> 
> Bobby Fischer, Where is he?
> I don't know, I don't know.
> Bobby Fischer, Where is he?
> I don't know, I don't know.
> 
> He's Gone."




NEWS FLASH!

THEY LOCATED BOBBY FISCHER LAST WEEKEND!

He was found in Iceland. :shock:

OOooooo, That Bobby Fischer :X !!!

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> It's been awhile since I got ashot of these two snuggling up, so?I had to get it while the gettin'was good!
> 
> ?It seems like they don't slow down long enough to snuggle so much any more! :X?
> 
> Raspberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?




What a Dream. 

Thank you for sharing this, Raspberry. 

-Carolyn


----------



## bugsybun

i'm sorry , i think my reply gotlost!! if it did ....these are incredible pictures....very cute bun andlittle girl!!! from bugsybun, in windsor ontario canada


----------



## ayglnu13

OMG you have a cockatoo! I love them! I cantbelieve that your bird likes your rabbit! I have a Lilac Crowned Amazonand she HATES my rabbits...she walks around and screams "GOOD BYE, GOODBYE" she wants them to leave 

~Amy+Nimue~
(nim-a-way)


----------



## Carolyn

Hey Raspberry...

So I see you haven't replied to my post about Bobby Fischer.

Tells me that you're not up on the latest News.

Hmmph. Pity.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Sorry dear, afterwe covered it in our phone conversation I forgot to come back to thethread and reply! :? Actually, ever since you mentioned thisguy's name to me, I've heard it on several TV shows (even some reallyold ones that are in re-runs!) and a commercial, and on the news a timeor two. At least now I know who he is! :dude:

Raspberry


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Easter is over andSebastian has a new avatar! Hit your refresh button to see the new one!

My middle daughter took the scissors tothe dog today! :shock: I'm so glad I got home before she gotto the bunny! At least when I do it I try to make it even...The poordog looks like it got attacked by a weed eater! :?

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Jenniblu

Like your new avatar!


----------



## dajeti2

Aww Look at hte little Angel Bunny. I love it Raspberry. He looks so precious. 

Poordog



Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I'vementionedbefore thatSebastian often accompanies meto pick up his little girl from school. He knows where we are going andgets excited when we get close to the school. He usuallysits in his seat most of the way! 







But once we get closer he climbs into mylap and wants to be lifted up onto the dash. He sits there and watchesall the children come out of the school as we sit in line and wait forhis little girl. :dude:







Once she gets in he is content to sit in her lap on the way home! 







Days like today when it's niceoutsidehe enjoys looking out the open window and feeling thebreeze blow through that woolly hair!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

You may havenoticed the ribbon SLG is wearing in those photos...Well, she had herart, science and literature fair this week. :?With the otherfour kids I've done enough of those things to lastmy lifetimeand someone else's! I told her Dad he could do this one! 

They did the Solar System because she hasbeen very interested in the planets and has been checking out librarybooks on the planets. 

Guess who had to finish the project last night? :X

Another thing...Don't do solar systemprojects...Every kid under the sun (LOL!) does a solar system project!:shock:

_But at least my kid did most of herown_! I couldn't believe how many projects were obviously done byparents! The weenies! :X

Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2

How sweet. That is really touching. Heloves his girl so much. Cograts SLG. Way to go. They look so sweettogether. AAwwwww I'm gone one day and you and Carolyn post the mostIncredible, Awesomest Pictures. 

Give them both a hug for me ok.

Tina


----------



## BunnyMommy

Congratulations, SLG!!! ...


----------



## Jenniblu

RasberrySwirl, you always seem to capture themood in your pictures so well. You can just feel the lovebetween SLG and "her little man." Tell SLG congrats on theribbon, too!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I couldn't believehow many projects were obviously done by parents! The weenies!



What goes around, comes around.

I remember when my mom helped me stick pins through bugs at five in themorning for my bug collection for a school project.With kids of my own, Iam helpingthemmakeand paintCubCars for them in Boy Scouts.

Congratulations SLG.........You are always a Blue Ribbon Girl!

******************************************************

You probably get alot of looks when people see Sebastian in the car.

It is bad enough for peopleusing their cell phones whiledriving......But you taking pictures while driving???? lol

Rainbows


----------



## Stephanie

That is just too adorable the he goes with you topick her up. I'm sure you must get a kick out of the sideways glancesyou must get with a fuzzy rabbit sitting up on your dash! lol


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> It is bad enough for peopleusing their cell phones whiledriving......But you taking pictures while driving???? lol
> 
> Rainbows






I actually laughed outloud while I tookthese pictures, thinking about one of you saying something like that!Good thing for me I live in a town like "Mayberry"! 

Raspberry


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Stephanie wrote:*


> That is just too adorable the he goes with you to pick herup. I'm sure you must get a kick out of the sideways glances you mustget with a fuzzy rabbit sitting up on your dash! lol


The girls at the bank have decided theyshouldstart keeping baby carrots around for whenSebastian comes to the drive through! Too bad I don't go to the bankmore often! 

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

My Buddies! God, I love the two of them so much!Our little girl isn't such a little girlanymore.

She'sgorgeous.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

She's turning intoone of those long-legged, string-bean, freckled faced, big toothed,giggly, girls! :shock:

Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2

That's the best kind. What a doll she is.

Tina


----------



## Stephanie

She is. She has the prettiest hair too.


----------



## LittleMija2

I love these pictures. I remember this is the bunny who gets his hair cut because its too hot?

I thought i was the only one who lets my bunny hang itsheadon the window to get wind lol.. just like a dog arentthey?



cute


----------



## BunnyMommy

I am soooooo totally JEALOUS!!!! ... :X I showed this little stinker this photo:






... and all I got was an eye roll and a big bunny behind!!! ... :X


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Poor Sherman! I'msure he's justmisunderstood!



Raspberry


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*LittleMija2 wrote:*


> I love these pictures. I remember this is the bunny who getshis hair cut because its too hot?
> 
> I thought i was the only one who lets my bunny hang itsheadon the window to get wind lol.. just like a dog arentthey?
> 
> 
> 
> cute


Yes, he is the bunny who has to gethaircuts! He is due for one now. Carolyn is pressuring meabout it! :XI was hoping to leave it so it would be long andbeautiful for the boathouse party. Of course as fast as it grows itwill be long again by then. He will probably get a cut in the next weekor so. :?

Raspberry


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I finally got these uploaded! Here is SLG at the Science Fair with her project!







Here is a shot of the entire thing. Sheread for two months on planets, shopped for the parts, picked out allthe colors for her planets, painted the base coats, hand wrote the notecards and placed all the stars! 







Here is a close up that shows theillusion of them floating! :dude:She really had fun!


----------



## dajeti2

Way to go SLG! That is really incredible.I don't know if I could have done near that good. She is such anamazing little girl. I just think the world of her. 









Don't cut the baby's hair. Uh Run Sebastian Run and hide Sweetie. 

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu

Oh, she is going to have you busy swatting theboys away when she gets older! I like her project.You can tell that she did it herself, and that she put a lot of workand research into it.


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Thanks every body for all the nicewords!!!!!!!!!!!!!



SLG


----------



## AnnaS

I love your project, it looks very professional and innoventive


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I believe I will goshopping for a pair of red shoes today! Dorothy clicked hers andeventually found her way back home, so maybe if I keep some on hand itwill work for me! 



We had *TWENTY ONETORNADOES*yesterday!!!

Keep your fingers crossed and hold yourbreath!





It could be a long spring for those of us living in this part of the country!





RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Stephanie

Whoa, 21?!? That is unbelievable! How close werethey to you? Do you have a system set up in case one hits? What aboutSebbie? Sorry to ask, I'm just curious, I've never lived in an areawith a risk of storms such as that, only blizzards but those are acakewalk compared to a tornado.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

You know, when allthe kids were little we had a system, but I really don't anymore.:?I'm always with SLG, so I'm not so worried about her. Theolder kids all have enough sense to know what to do. Whether they wouldor not, who knows? They all have cell phones, so I could get a hold ofthem if the towers were still up. 

We would get Sebastian and our littledog. If we had time we would get SLG's green blankie, our meds and thephoto albums/scrap books. 

It's different this year with my husbandnot being home at night. That's when the storms usuallyhit. I'm one that sits and watches the radar and TV coverage for hourson end trying to predict where they will hit....

Raspberry


----------



## Stephanie

I've always been fascinated with them, but I'venever had the desire to live in Tornado Alley. It's almost like youmust live in fear whenever there is a rumble of thunder!


----------



## Meganc731

Awww I just saw the new pictures!!!! How cute!!!! I bet Mr. Wiggles would enjoy a car ride!


----------



## AnnaS

wow, its scary. It must be hard living in the area like that


----------



## Pet_Bunny

We get a few in Edmonton every yeartoo. I watched this one go by me in 1997. It killed27 people. I had hail damage to the car, and theinsurance replaced the shingles on my roof.











Ever since then I keep a weather alert radio with me at all times.



Rainbows!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

:shock:Whoa! Very Scary! That's too close....

Brings a whole new meaning to Rainbows!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Rainbows alwayscome after the storm.Glad we have them. (the rainbows) 

Rainbows!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

We are very sleepyaround here thismorning...

 My middle daughter just got in at 8:00 amafter havingbreakfastwith herfriendsafter leaving the After Prom Celebration.Itwas a long week, picking the dressup from alterations,finding the "perfect shoes", Friday was the nail appointment,yesterdaywere themake-up and hair appointments...For those of you who have young children, you must prepare yourselfmentally for the prom years ahead of you! :shock: Things havechanged! It is soooooooo not what it was when we were young! This is my5th year now, so the shell shock has worn off. I only had two girlsattending this year. My daughter and my step daughter. Last year we hadthree kids and it cost over $1000.00! This year = $457 if Ihaven't forgotten anything. :?

Anyway, since this is my thread, I canbrag and boast all I caretoo...

My daughter was so beautiful! I truly thinkshe had the most beautiful dress at the prom. She was stunning! Ofcourse I used up two rolls of film anda ton of digital shots!We went down to the waterfront and took pictures and then went over tothe entrance of the prom where they do a red carpet entrance like theacademy awards. It's a lot of fun! All the parents, grandparents,friends and students line the carpet and ropes and wave and takepictures! 

My baby girl! 







The guy! 






The kiss! 






The updo! 






My daughter and step daughter. We haven'tseen my step daughter much lately...she is going through aphase...:?We didn't get to help her with prom this year. 






The group they went to dinner with.






A couple of her good friends.






As always, SLG thinks she has to do whatever the big kids do!


----------



## Stephanie

I love those pictures! Her hair is just GORGEOUS! The dress rocks too.  

Brings back memories of my prom, although we didn't really have onebecause half hour into it, all the power went out in three towns. Majorbummer. All we did was eat dinner and get in half a dance - literally.And no refunds!


----------



## pamela227

She's beautiful Raspberry.. i think her dress is the nicest out of all of them


----------



## dajeti2

Oh Raspberry. She's Gorgeous. I love herdress and I love her hair. Your step daughter looked incredible too.SLGLooked Amazing.

Jeremy had to pick his tongue up off his shoes and but his eyesback in his head. He is way too young for that kind reaction. Or so Ithought:shock::shock::shock:.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Tell Jer he has alittle bit of growing up to do first! Those girls will flat ruin him athis age...tell him it would take years for him to recover financially!

Raspberry


----------



## BunnyMommy

Raspberry, your daughter looked simply STUNNING!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Thank you! Wereally loved the dress! She's gone to six formals now andshehas worn twodresses that were her sisters andthentwo dresses thatshe got on a good clearancesales. Last years dress was a nice one.We found thisoneafter trying on nearly 50 dresses! :shock:It wasjust made for her! 

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

Whata Dress! 

I've never seen Stephanie look prettier. Beauty, Beauty, Beauty! 

And don't you bother picking on Our Little Girl needing to doeverything the big kids are doing. She looks beautiful too!

-Carolyn


----------



## AnnaS

The dress is very stunning. I must say the promdress styles have changed from what Ithought theywouldbe, they got to be more funkier with uneven length atthe bottom. The color of her dress is really great and I love thebeading on it.


----------



## VNess2010

The styles of prom dresses have certainlychanged, even from just last June, when I went to prom....those dressesare definitley funky....cut unevenly at the bottom and such brightcolors!! My dress was a typical A-line...strapless...white with a bluetrim...

Here's a pic of me and my boyfriend, Josh,before prom:

http://tinypic.com/4j0sr7

-Vanessa


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Vanessa, your dressreminds me a lot of the dress my daughter wore last year! You lookedbeautiful! That cut is very classy and elegant. 

Here are the shots from the last coupleyears. You can see, like you guys said,how the styles havechanged. My older daughter kind of broke the mold last year and wentwith the funky zebra print. We loved it! She was one of the first onesat our school to go in that direction. This year more people went alittle wilder, but still no one went that fun! That dress has been oneof my favorites! 

Raspberry

My how girls have changed...she was only in 8th grade here! :shock:







This was her freshman year.






This is all three of of my kidslast year.






I wish you could see the bottom better,it was really cool. It flared out and was a funky ruffle thing. Shewore hot pink shoes! 






Maybe I should ebay all of thesedresses...


----------



## VNess2010

Aww thank you so much! Yea, my highschool was one of the few that doesn't have a junior prom, only asenior....and well, sadly, I wasn't asked to go to prom when I was afreshman, sophmore, or junior...but then I got a great boyfriend to goprom with, whom I am still with today! 

Totally ebay those dresses! if they're not going to be usedagain! SLG is going to be a beautiful prom queen when hertime comes!!


----------



## Ty-bee

Wow she'd looked stunning in that dress and I have to agree that it looks like it was made for her to wear! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Carolyn

Yooo Hooooo, Rassspberry! Looky what is back!! 














Thanks again,Elf_Mommy!



-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## Meganc731

I just saw the prom pics!!! How exciting  

Megan


----------



## Carolyn

Meganc731 wrote:


> I just saw the prom pics!!! How exciting
> 
> Megan




Not HALF as exciting as Sebbie in his Speedo! :dude: :dude: :dude:

You should've heard Tina today. She was Jumping for Joy! 


-Carolyn


----------



## Meganc731

My personal favorite is Cheerleader Sebbie


----------



## ariel

Oh my gawsh, I know I have said it before but ,, your girls arebeautiful and being a hairdresser I appreciated the hair shot, itlooked fantastic, I love those littl diamontes they really finish off ahairstyle, and as for SLG she looked beautiful too ( I noticed she gota shot with "the guy" as well LOL)

Now all we need is to find Sebastian a prom outfit LOL


----------



## u8myhouse

We could just use his tux from when he got married...


----------



## ariel

LOL hey good idea!! would cut down on costs wouldn't it  Well shedid say she spent a lot so I gues sthis way it'd be cheaper


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

You all wouldn'teven believe how "in the middle" of everything SLG has tobe...









I don't know if I should thank God thatall the other kids willbe grown and I'll have more patience,age and wisdom when she gets to be thatage, or whether itwill be just awful because I'll need them around to deal with her!:shock:

Ariel, we could use your skills severaltimes a year! And of course, if you noticed, I have to do SLG's hair atthose times too! 

When we went down to the prom entrance,she knew half the alumni and parents that were there. She justdisappeared into the crowd! :XPretty soon I hear all thislaughter and I turned and looked and there was a gap on the red carpetand she was standing out there with her hand on her hip and flash bulbsgoing off! :shock:

She had asked one of the Mom's where herson was. (The boy is an ex of one on my girls, whom SLG hasn't given upon yet) He was at college and the Mom told her to step out onto thecarpet and she'd take a photo to send to him! 

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Carolyn

SLG should, and probably will be, on the redcarpet.



Blessher heart! She's a Love.





-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu

SLG is so precious. You are going tohavebeat the boys away with a stick when she gets older - sheso pretty. It is cute the way she wants to be like the bigkids.

**Adding SLG to bun-I mean childnapping list**

Makes me wish I had a little girl...


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

You would take herright off that list if you had been with her last night!:X

I took her for an awesome night out.Pizza and a great baseball game. Nebraska, ranked 5th in the nation vs.Wichita State, who always plays good ball...WELL...At the pizza placeshe states that she's a vegetarian and doesn't want anypizza.

I'll save you reading the argument we had.

Then at the baseball field she "needed"cotton candy and a pop because vegetarians can eat that. 

Not vegetarians that don't eat their dinner! 

She ate a hotdog. She told everyone whowould listen that it was a veggie dog, so that she could save face!





Then she got her cotton-candy and pop!





RaspberrySwirl


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Raspberry, I had to laugh when I read aboutyour night out with SLG - she is just amazing. You tell her that veggiehot dogs are the BEST, and much better for her (not that I'm biased oranything ). She looks so grown up in those pictures, doesn'tshe!? - Jan


----------



## Jenniblu

Exactly, Luvabun. Tell SLG Ihavevanilla flavored soymilk and veggies burgersand am growing a big ol' garden so she can eat all the vegetarian foodsshe wants over here.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Okay you two!:XShe "became a vegetarian" Sunday night at dinner so thatshe wouldn't have to eat the potroast!



There is a downside to having anarticulate, intelligent child! Sometimes I thinkI can handlethe temper tantrumsbetter!





RaspberrySwirl


----------



## dajeti2

I'll trade you for a week. Jeremy is socranky and snippy and arguementive the past few days. So I'll take theLovely Vegan and you can have the Whiny Crab.

She is such an amazing little girl. You quit picking on my DollBaby. I love her to pieces and you stop being mean Mom.

I love that picture of her. She looks awesome.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

It occurred to methat perhaps I should use this "bunny forum" for some bunny photos!





So, here are my latest shots!

We got some pretty cute ones. I had a lotof trouble keeping him from eating everything! :?

Here you go, no people, nothing but bunny!

Raspberry


































OOOOOOHHH! He heard a BIG dog! :shock:That calls for Uppy ears! :dude:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> ....and you can have the Whiny Crab.
> 
> 
> Tina


----------



## Elf Mommy

Crab?


----------



## BunnyMommy

Great photos of my sweet pumpkin Sebbie!


----------



## Meganc731

OOOOOhhhh I like the new Sebbie pics!!!! I just love him!! I really really do


----------



## dajeti2

Oh Raspberry. He looks amazing. Is adoll anyway but WOW. What incredible pictures. Every one of them is myfavorite and I mean that. What a great job you did. You take the mostamazing pictures. You need to send these to a calendar Seriously. Givethat adorable baby an extra treat from me and lots of kisses.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Thankyou!



Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

They'regorgeous pictures,Raspberry!



-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu

Lovely pictures, RS!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I'm thinking abouthaving this one matted and framed for SLG. Her room is done in lavenderand I think it would look nice in there.


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh, Oh look at my little man - he looks sobeautiful in among the flowers. I think that picture would look lovelyframed on the wall. Great job RS - Jan


----------



## Jenniblu

Oh, Sebie looks quite handsome in his new pics.


----------



## Cupcake

OMG...OMG- I hadn't been on the forum for awhile &amp; all of these pictures &amp; stories areincredible....I have never seen a bun so much a part of the family&amp; all those beautiful pictures of the girls at the prom...

AMAZING &amp; beautiful pics- such great memories!

Thanks so much for sharing , I really enjoyed every pic, I am still smiling 

Please keep the pics &amp; storiescoming!



Sue


----------



## ariel

Oh Raspberry I would glady come do your families hair a couple of timesa year LOL, as long as I get to do sebbies hair too!!!(mmmm I feel somecolour and a perm and some piggy tails coming on) LOL


----------



## cirrustwi

Oh, Sebastian and his Little Girl are soadorable!!! I can't get over how he just lets her tote himaround like that. He's just a doll. And she must bevery good with him.

Jen


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I wanted to takeSebastian to The "Big Boy" soccer game yesterday, but I couldn't.:X

I don't think I've updated you all lately on our oldest son. 

Since returning from Falujah after thefirst of the year he immediately enrolled in college. He is an awesomesoccer player and will be playing the goalie position this fall. Hestill works for the Marines on a part time basis but he is a full timestudent now and he is so looking forward to joining us this summer forall the things he's missed the last few years. Especially the lake andcamping! 

This was exactly a year ago.









This was his birthday this year, whichwas the first one he was with family for 3 years!


----------



## Stephanie

I'm so glad he's back with the family. I'll betheis too. Being away from mine for a year and not being ableto see them has been so hard, so I kind of know how he must have felt.

Raz, that Sebbie picture is just precious! If I were you, I'd get it framed and matted, it's just gorgeous!


----------



## cirrustwi

I so glad for you that your son is back at homewith your family. I've had friends and family members in themilitary and I know how hard it was for us here, let alone them to bethere. I couldn't do it, I'm just too much of a mommy's girl(it honestly doesn't matter how old it get, I always willbe). Shawn and I almost moved to Indiana (we even set amoving date, but then he got a better job and we got to stay here), andI was hysterical about the whole thing. I knew I needed andreally wanted to go with him, but I absolutely couldn't imagine beingthat far away from my family and missing everything withthem. We have a friend who is stationed in Hawaii and he andhis wife are expecting their first baby any day, both their familiesare here. I feel for people in those situations every day.

Enjoy the time you get to have together.

Jen


----------



## dajeti2

How awesome he is finally home. I am sohappy for you. I love all of Sebastians pictures. I think SLG will bethrilled with the one you chose for her room. 

Tina


----------



## AnnaS

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> I so glad for you that your son is back at home with yourfamily. I've had friends and family members in the militaryand I know how hard it was for us here, let alone them to bethere. I couldn't do it, I'm just too much of a mommy's girl(it honestly doesn't matter how old it get, I always willbe). Shawn and I almost moved to Indiana (we even set amoving date, but then he got a better job and we got to stay here), andI was hysterical about the whole thing. I knew I needed andreally wanted to go with him, but I absolutely couldn't imagine beingthat far away from my family and missing everything withthem. We have a friend who is stationed in Hawaii and he andhis wife are expecting their first baby any day, both their familiesare here. I feel for people in those situations every day.
> 
> Enjoy the time you get to have together.
> 
> Jen


You are not the only one, I am the same way. I can't imagine being away from my parents.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Sebastian lovescheerios!





He really, really wantedhislittle girlto share hers yesterday morning, and shedid!

It was so cute though because she would hold her handclosed around them and he would lick and nibble at her fingers tryingto pry them loose. He never bites hard but he sure did get insistentthat she open her hand! 

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Stephanie

He looks so serious! You can see the determination in his eyes. He's like "GIMME!" 

And yes, it's hard being away from family. I miss mine like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Jenniblu

Oh my goodness!!! This picture isabsolutely beautiful. Seriously - you should get someone tomake a painting out of it.It reminds me of a Renaissance (?)painting I sawof a young lady of the royal courtwith herdog. SLG looks so pretty with herhairdown her shoulders and just look at Bastian's sweetexpression of love. Where's the crying smiley with thetissues? I need it right here.


----------



## dajeti2

Ilove the pictures . I love them. I agree withJenni.

forSebastian and his gorgeous girl.

Tina


----------



## BunnyMommy

Yes, these really are WONDERFUL pictures!


----------



## LuvaBun

I agree with Jenniblu - that picture is simply gorgeous. - Jan


----------



## lyndsy

R.S

I LOVE the pics!

Such a GORGEOUS family you have!

I adore this picture






Such a sweetie.

Monkeys!


----------



## irishmist

you should really send some of those pics to theRabbits USA magazine you could win yourself some money... They arefabulous you have a great eye... and it helps if your bunny iscooperative.. I get mostly pics of bunny noses lol



Susan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

RabbitsUSA Magazine, huh??? Money, yousay...

That is always something worth thinking about!

Thank you for the compliment. I lovephotography. I just shoot the photos and never quite know what to dowith them after that! 

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Carolyn

Look at my Beauty and herBunny.

Youare One Lucky Lady, Raspberry. SLG looks gorgeous, as doesSebbie. Whata beautiful pair they make. 

I really love the picture of Sebbie that you're going to get framed forher room. It's hard to pick what my favorite Sebastianpicture would be. 

Hope all is well with you and yours!

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I was quitesurprised today to find that my parsley from last year came back!

I didn't know parsley came back! Ifigured you had to replant it every year. There was already enoughthere for Sebastian to have some. I wonder though, if it's as tenderand tasty the second year?


----------



## Carolyn

Very Cool, Raspberry! 

Don't know how it'll taste, but be sure to keep us posted. I'm curious now too.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I was working inmy yard yesterday and out of the corner of my eye I saw a very largeshadow take off through the air. I looked up and saw a HUGE bird flyout of my neighbors back yard! I was familiar with what it was. It wasa Great Blue Heron! :shock:For those of you who don't know,they are usually found in larger bodies of water. They eat fish, frogs,and other animals from the water. They are BIG birds! 

My neighbor has a little back yard pond.Maybe 12' in diameter, with a little waterfall and some nice Koi andgoldfish. She was very pleased that they had survived the winter andwere doing well this spring...

She called me and asked if I'd seenanyone in her yard during the day...I eventually met her at the backfence and told her what I'd seen.

It turns out this Blue Heron ate all her Koi! 

I can't believe it even saw her pond inher little back yard, through the trees in a suburban setting. Thereare two large ponds in either direction of us in parks. My husband saidit was the fact that they were such brightly colored. He said they seethe fish from so high in the air anyway and then with them being brightcolored the bird just swooped in and had an all you can eat buffet!:shock::shock::shock:

Hopefully the beast was just migrating through!

Raspberry


----------



## Meganc731

Awww poor fishies! My inlaws have a little cabinin Mendocino CA, there's so many trees around it that you can justbarely see the ocean now, they said you used to see it really well.Last summer we saw one of these Heron's. It flew directly over thehouse and was calling out andsearching frantically. We thinkit was a young one who'd lost it's way. It was really an awesome birdto see. 

Megan


----------



## ayglnu13

Those things are onour lake ALL THE TIME! I HATE THEM! They are SUPER scary! They likeswoop down right infront of you! Some kids on the lake used to feedthem the fish that they caught, and now they think everyone is outthere to feed them!





~Amy


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, I'm new to the forum and just saw thisthread for the first time....Raspberry, your bunny and your daughterare both absolutely beautiful! Oh, and I just noticed the pic of yourson as I was posting this...what a handsome boy! And you must be sohappy to have him home again...

Great pics, great thread... !


----------



## Jenniblu

I don't think we have blue heronshere. At least I've never seen any. They look sobeautiful and majestic. See why everyone wants to feed them.


----------



## bunnee mom

Hi there....I'm fairly new to this forum too andjust read thru this thread. I love all your picturesRS....your daughter is beautiful and Sebastian is simply adorable!!!

I notice you take Sebastian outside....is there any danger this heron will swoop down and snatch him? Yikes!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Not to worry,Sebbie won't get swooped by a Heron! I don't think theyswoop down after land animals. BUT we do have hawks and falcons aroundhere that have happily swooped down after my Pomeranians before!:shock:They would make a quick snack out of Sebastian forsure! 

We never leave him unattended outside. Heis either in his hutch or with one of us. Even if he is in hiscollapsible pen that I move around on the grass, I still stay near himbecause of the threat of cats and birds of prey. When I take photoshe's always close by.

Sometimes we have several family membersoutdoors and let him run around in the yard. He really loves that!

*************

Thanks for all the nice compliments onour thread! We sure love sharing witheveryone!RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Stephanie

I think they're beautiful birds, but I'd be asshocked as you were Raz, to see that huge thing come winging over thefence like that. I can't believe it ate all her coi! Not to mentionthose things aren't exactly cheap and now she'll have to worry about itcoming back if she replaces them. 

That's crazy.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Ever since SLG hasbeen very little she has loved all creatures, even toads! When she wassmall we had a toad that she used to haul around in the back yard andit chirped alot. She called it "talky toad". Every year she finds itagain andbelieve me, if it doesn't talk, she gives it a petor two but shebelieves it isn't talky toad and she sends iton it's way! 

Well, today was the first time this yearshe found talky toad! What a reunion!It was kind offunny because there was a little boy over here playing and he wasn'ttoo sure he wanted to touch it. But when he saw that she wasn't afraidthen he wanted his picture taken with it too! :dude:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

That is so funny....The little boy didn't wantto touch the toad and SLG would come up and pick itup. 

Beautiful pictures of SLG and the toad.RaspberrySwirl, do you carry your camera everywhere yougo? 

Rainbows!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> RaspberrySwirl, do you carry your cameraeverywhere you go?
> 
> Rainbows!




Almost! It's usually withinreach...

When I leave, it's in my purse about halfthe time! You never know what you might see! 







Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

MYBeauty!!!


----------



## Stephanie

I love it! Funny how she will pick up toads (andI assume just about anything else) and the little boy wouldn't touch ituntil she did. LOL!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Back to SLG'sbunny! I had one more shot that I cropped down and I really liked it.His personality comes out a lot in this picture. He's such a littlelove. He always watches everything with such curiosity, he rarely runsoff, he loves to be picked up and kissed...even when he's outside hewill stretch his nose out for kisses a lot of the time! 

I can't wait for some of you to get to meet him at the Bunny Boathouse Party! 

Raspberry


----------



## Stephanie

You should frame that! 

I just love his one ear up, one ear down thing. It's so adorable. My Abby does that with her ears too. 

His face, I just want to give that nose kisses!!!!


----------



## Carolyn

Gosh, I don't know which one I like better! They're both stunningly beautiful, Razzamattaz!

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu

Oh another picture of precious Sebie! He is just so cute.

*Moving him up on the bunnynaping list.*


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Gosh, I don't know which one I like better!They're both stunningly beautiful,


All your pictures are beautiful. The one with hisears up is sweet. It gives me a smile. 

Rainbows!


----------



## dajeti2

I just showed Jeremy the pictures. HEsaid SLG is an awesome girl. He said none of the girls at his schoolwill even touch a toad let alone pick it up. He said SLG ROCKS!!

She looks adorable giving Talky Toad eskimo kisses. What a sweetie she is.

I love both the pictures. I can't even pick a favorite. You always get the coolest and sweetest pictures.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Sebastian got togo to Sonic last night for acheeseburger!



It was so funny! As I've said before, helikes to go for carrides, so he gets really excited when weget in the car. It was a cool rainy evening and SLG and I put thewindows down and went to Sonic for our dinner. 

The one kink in the plan was that amoulting, long haired bunny and a humid evening with the car windowsdown don't really mix well withdinner!



We had hair where we didn't even know hair could go! :shock:

You should have seen thecarhopwhen she brought usour food and Sebastian was bunny-floppedon the dash of thecar!

 It was so funny! 

He did have to have one little bite of atator tot...He didn't want anything to do with their nasty wiltedlettuce! 

We had fun!

Raspberry


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Poor Sebastian...

When you look like a feather duster andthen you start blowing your coat, nobody wants to holdyou! 

There is hair where you'd never thinkhair would be in this house! I have to keep wiping the vents off theside of the computer! :shock:

I got a ton off of him yesterday and nowhe has a skunky looking stripe down his back of almost no long hair!I'll try to take some pictures of him when it all fallsout. 

Raspberry


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I also have adilemma with the bunny party. The airline who flies out of here withthe least expensive rates won't allow rabbits! :XSo, now if Itake Sebastian I have to take another airline which will cost me atleast another 400.00 in airfare for his people and then 100.00 for him.I really don't want to go without him. As my husband said, going to abunny party without your bunny doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me.It would be a 24 hour drive for us and, my husbanddoesn'treally have much time off of work, so that isn't much of an option.

I need to think this through...:?


----------



## Meganc731

awww can you ship him on another airline? Maybesomeone would pick him up for you if you can't get send him at the sametime as your flight?? I would if I were there!!

Megan


----------



## FreddysMom

Raspberry I know Im new here n stuff and youveprob. heard this like 5000 times already but your family is absolutelygorgeous! Awesome photography! what camera do you use? 

:colors:tiffany


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh, Raspberry, Sebbies gotta go - I think warwould break out if he didn't turn up. I know it's not perfect, but howabout one of the family flying on the more expensive airline with him,and the rest going on the cheaper airline? - Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Megan, there is apet embargo or something like that, at this time of the year. They wantthe animals on board because of the heat, and not down in the belly ofthe plane. Which is where I want him also. I want him with me on theflight, otherwise that would be a good plan.

**************

Tiffany, I use a Olympus Camedia D-390. Ihighly recommend it for close up digital stuff that you are using forthis kind of thing, but I don't like it at all for anything furtheraway than about 15 feet. It doesn't have an optical zoom. It's theperfect camera for anyone to get for learning about digitalphotography. It came from Walmart and was only $120.00.

Thanks for the compliments on my family! 

**************

Jan, I know, I know!!!! :shock: Seb has to go! I can't go without him....

I gotta figure this out. I don't reallywant to travel separate with my family though. It's just going to beSLG, me and my husband. I'm not very comfortable traveling anyway, letalone with SLG by myself. I need my honey with me!

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Jan, I know, I know!!!!:shock: Seb has to go! I can't go withouthim....
> 
> I gotta figure this out. I don't reallywant to travel separate with my family though. It's just going to beSLG, me and my husband. I'm not very comfortable traveling anyway, letalone with SLG by myself. I need my honey with me!
> 
> Raspberry




Sebastian doesn't _have_ to come. Do what's comfortablefor you and your family. If it's not possible, then it's notpossible. We'll talk more in person than on the board aboutit, but don't get unnecessarily stressed about it, Dear Heart.

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> The airline who flies out ofhere with the least expensive rates won't allow rabbits! As my husbandsaid, going to a bunny party without your bunny doesn't make a wholelot of sense to me.



I'm faced with the same problem, Raspberry. I got stuck withUS Airways and they only allow dogs and cats. I doublechecked and they still said no.

My tickets are non-refundable, so we'll be there without the buns. I wonder if Napoleon could learn to "meow"....


Laura


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Our latest photocame from our trip to the zoo last Wednesday with SLG's class. Theyhave an awesome lion exhibit and this is always one of her favoritestops!


----------



## Jenniblu

That is so cute! She is such a ham that SLG. Thank you SLG and RS for sending me to bed with a smile.


----------



## Meganc731

I L-O-V-E LOVE the new pic!!!



I showedit to hubby, can't wait for the kids to see it tomorrow!!! 



By the way in "Life According to Bailee" SLG is apparently Bailee's *BEST* friend LOL, kids are so funny!

Megan


----------



## stanleysmommy

Ohh does SLG play soccer? I do! I love soccer!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

She LOVES soccer!And she is very good at it! She is a great all around player, but she'sa natural born defender. I think it helps that one of her big sistersis a starting varsity defender and her oldest brother is a goalie for acollege team! 

These shots were from her last game thisseason when she got to finish out the game in the goalie box!:dude:


----------



## Carolyn

WHAT a little Doll Bailee is for being SLG's BEST Friend! 

I wonder if you have the right color shirt on today, Meganc, to give Bailee a hug from me and Tucker, Fauna, and Cali??
Give it a try, and let me know. :wink:

* * * * * *

Raspberry,

You and Meganc are sooooo lucky to have such a Beautiful Girl!

As SLG would say, "Sommmmmebody's getting a littttttle bit jealousssss!!!"

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy

RS- I LOVE the new pics!

What a cutie SLG is!

This pic is SOOOOOO cute!





:monkey::monkey:


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Tell Bailee maybe we can be best bunnyforum friends!She is very sweet that she said thatabout me. :angellease tell her I said Hello fromSebastian's Little Girl to Mr. Wiggles Little Girl. 

SLG


----------



## stanleysmommy

Wowsers! I'm a defender too! How ironic. 

Tell her it's very cool she plays soccer.Best sport ever. 

Oh and my parents play indoor, and my older brother's a defender too.
Exact same position as me, which is left defender.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

We have a newtemporary visitor. "Shelly" (so named because she has a shell) a largepainted turtle that Sebastian's Little Girl's brothers rescued as sheattempted to cross the highway during a thunderstorm. She will juststay with us for a day or two (though SLG thinks she should be aforever pet) as I've always liked to take these kinds of opportunitiesto teach my children first hand about animals. I truly believe whenthey get to spend a few days with an animal learning about it's needs,character of the species, and form a slight bond, then as they grow upit helps them appreciate the world around them. It seems to have workedfairly well with my other four kids. 

Anyway, I wanted to post photos of SLGand Shelly this morning but it seems that SLG and Sebastian can't shakea bad case of the sleepies....








Soooo.... When these two decide to getmotivated then we will go shoot some photos and put them on. Maybe wewill do some tortoise and the hare stuff! 

Raspberry


----------



## Jenniblu

*Melts* :love:


----------



## edwinf8936

A few weeks ago I saw a turtle at the side ofthe house next door. I got the camera to take some picturesof it. As I got close I notice a couple flies on itsshell. There was a big hole in the shell and the flies hadlarva in it. I guess when they were cutting trees down onegot him. I took him and took the hose and ran water in thehole to try to get the critters out. I wasn't making muchprogress. So I called the vet and they said to bring him upand release it to them. When I took Mr Z to get his nails cutI asked about the turtle. She said she had taken the brokenpiece off and had cleaned the critters out and was going to reattachthe shell when it healed. I took Bunny to the vet tonight andI asked about the turtle. She said he is well and they arereleasing it tonight.

Ed


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

:clap:That's awesome! A lot of people wouldn't have taken the time or effortto do something like that. You did a good thing, andso didyour vet. That's really incredible that they can repair a shell likethat!

**************

Weset "Shelly" free last night.SLG was a bit sad about it, but it was time. I did take photosyesterday and will try to post them later. SLG was fairly animatedthrough the whole thing. It was a big turtle and she struggled with ita bit!

Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun

Love that pic. Can't wait to see Shelly - I like the Tortoise and Hare idea 

Jan


----------



## Meganc731

Hey Rasp,

I'm not sure what you deiced about the Boathouse Party, butIhad a shipping incident tonight that I wanted to let you know about. Ihad 4 birds shipped from FL to VA and they had a stop in Charlotte.Somehow the birds got to Charlotte, but didn't leave and they had noway of tracking them. After a ton of phone calls they finally trackedthem down and got them on the move again and finally have them homesafe and sound. The lady I bought them from normally ships Delta, butshe was having trouble getting a good flight this week, so she wentwith US Airways instead. The problem was that some of the airlines scaneach peice of baggage as it's being moved around so they always knowwhere it is, but US Airways apparently does not, so it was really scarythere for awhile. When I got a hold of the breeder she said the onlyother time she's had a problem shipping is a year ago and that was withUS Airways as well, but she didn't think anything like that couldhappen twice in a row. Anyway, I know you said you wantedhimin the cabin withyou,I just wanted tolet you know about US Airways just in case. 

Take care,

Megan


----------



## Fluffy

aww so cute!! gr8 pic!! thanks for showig us all!!:angel:


----------



## cirrustwi

Oh, I can't believe poor Sebastian can't fly with you. That's just nuts! 

SLG: I'm amazed at how Sebastian sleeps with you. He's such a sweet bunny.

Jen


----------



## Carolyn

Now that is Angelic! :angel:

My two punkins!!! :hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Meganc731 wrote:*


> I know you said you wanted himin the cabinwithyou,I just wanted to let you know about USAirways just in case.


I'm flying US Airways and they won't allow rabbits in thecabin. They allow cats and dogs, but no rabbits.That's absurd because dogs and cats make lots of noise, but rabbits arenice and quiet. I don't get it. 

Laura


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Thanks Megan. I hate to mumble/type these words....but....we are _driving! _

It's going to take a couple days for us,but it would have taken another 500.00 to get Sebastian there by thetime you included the increased airfare for the humans and the chargehim. We were looking at approaching 1500.00 for travel and then wouldhave to rent a car when we got there. 

I hate the idea of driving it because Myhusband only has this one week off of work all year, butwehave decided to make it fun. There will be benefits also. Sebbie knowshis own car and SLG willbe able to have all her own stufftoo. They will be buddied up in the back seat together!:angel:

Raspberry


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Okay, I finallygot the photo of SLG and Shelly uploaded. SLG had her hands full andhad quite the expression on her face! Look closely and how long theclaws on those feet are. Every time the turtle reached its feet back itwould get her hands! :shock:I didn't realize what exactly washappening until I went to pick the turtle up. OUCH!!!


----------



## dajeti2

What a Doll. She looks adorable and thelook on her face is priceless. She just loves every animal she can gether hands on. What an awesome way to raise her. Kudos to you andSLG.

Tina


----------



## FreddysMom

hehe that it such a great picture! It is soooimportant to have good values about animals included in aperson....growing up with my dad, we had tons of animals in the houseat any one time..raccoons, squirrels, turtles, dogs, cats, snakeseverythinggggg..animals love my dad they just come to him its kindawierd actually lol ....his lastest efforts are rescuing potbellypigs...ppl take them in think theyre cute while they are small andbabies and discard them when they find out how big they actually get..the latest he took in was hannah she is two and barely weighed40lbs..the poor thing was barely a skeleton...she is up to a lil over100 now and is half the size of tara who is three andtops200lbs easy..poor things growth was severly stunted frombeing starved


----------



## Meganc731

That's great Raspberry, driving really is notall that bad. I love going on road trips with my husband because wejust talk the whole way and it beats the stress of flying.Wedrive almost everywhere,this summer we're driving to MI visitmyGrandma, and then down to NM and then back toVA.Do you have, orcould you borrow,a DVDor VHS player for the car? It really makes the time go by much fasterfor the "kids". I'm so used to driving that I had trouble packing whenI flew to Oregon in April. I realized about 2 hours into my flight thatall of Bailee's pull-ups were in her suitcase, I didn't even think tograb one for my purse!!! Luckily she did very well and didn't need it,but it got me sweating!!! LOL

My tip for driving is to only packone or twosnacksand a few drinks, my mom always loads up this huge bag of food, ittakes up so much room and it's messy and you end up eating non stop soyou feel horrible. When my husband and I go, we grab just a few drinksand one snack and then we stop along the way and buy snacks and drinks.We end up eating less and being less bored. Oh one more, keep gum inthe car, you're less likely to get drowsy when you're chewingsomething, especially mint. 

Have fun and brush up on your road trip songs!!

Megan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

WOO!!! HOO!!! I DID IT!!!I DID IT!!!







I passed my Kansas Real Estate Commission Test today! 

The new job that I started several weeksago, I manage a web site for a major Real Estate company, involves realestate transactions. I've been doing the job at about 80% capacityuntil after I couldtake thecourseandexam. 

Initially I wasn't overly concernedbecause I was licensed and sold Real Estate a number of yearsago. However, once I began the course, I quickly discovered that mybout with West Nile and the encephalitis that stemmed from it, hadcaused more long term problems with my memory and concentration abilitythan I had realized. 

It was very, very difficult for me to sitin class from 8-5 every day and absorb all the information and stayfocused and able to concentrate. My short term memory has been effectedalso, I need to read things several times sometimes. Therejust wasn't time for that with the fast paced environment of thisclass. I really felt like I was falling behind further and furtherevery day. 

A lot of the laws and such had changedsince I had taken the exam last. I had to know procedures and lawscovering mortgages, appraisals, titles and deeds, blah, blah,blah...:shock: 

I'm so glad this week isover!



Raspberry


----------



## m.e.

:highfive:


----------



## Ally

[align=center]*Congratulations!!!*[/align]
[align=center]:groupparty::ele::bunnydance::colors::highfive::sunshine::hug::clap::yes:[/align]
[align=center]GREAT JOB, RASPBERRYSWIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/align]
[align=center]Ally[/align]


----------



## Pet_Bunny

CongratsRaspberrySwirl! This is a great achievementfor you.

Rainbows! :angel:


----------



## naturestee

Congratulations!

bunny conga line for you:
:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## dajeti2

Awesome Job Raspberry. I knew you could do it. Way to go!

:highfive:

Tina


----------



## JimD

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Meganc731

Way to go!!


----------



## LuvaBun

I have just caught up on this, Raspberry. Hey,girl, way to go. I am so proud of you. I doubt I could've gone back tostudying - it only takes a few long words and I get that my eyes glazeover and my brain goes vacant. You have done yourself proud. WellDone!!! 

Jan


----------



## FreddysMom

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Ty-bee

Congratulations!!!

That picture with the turtle is just to cute for words...love her facial expression!

Shannon


----------



## CorkysMom

w00h000!! Congrats on the exam!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Thanks everyone! 

I sure feel better today after some sleep and having the exam behind me! 

Raspberry


----------



## Ally

I am so happy for you. You deserved to pass and we all thought so, too!

Ally


----------



## DaisyNBuster

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> I passed my Kansas Real Estate Commission Test today!


Well done Raspberry. I'm glad to here all your hard work has paid off! :clap:

Now go chill out and get some R&amp;R :sleep::bath:!

By the Way - I just love that picture of SLG and Shelly. Bless that little girl :bunnyangel:!

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn

She's such a funny Bunny!







Look at that expression!!!! 

* * * *

I knew you'd pass it Raspberry, I was just waiting for them to tell you you passed it. Congratulations!





-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*Basically*...

A well-formed cecotrope 

looks like a 

Raspberry.

:laugh:

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Ewww


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

You are so nasty-mean sometimes!!!



Just wait, you'll get yours...

Did I tell youabout the hula hoop contest we are going to have at the beach partyafter the beer drinking begins? Men first!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*

OOOOOOHHH! He heard a BIG dog! :shock:That calls for Uppy ears! :dude:








I just love that pic right there. He looked like he seen a ghost from the pass. 

I just miss having my 2 dwarf lops because they love my dog and whenthey are out of the cage they like to jump over my dog to make her mad.Once we move to a house that we have been waiting for we are going toget a flemish giant and we can let our bun play in the yard since it isfenced in.


----------



## Carolyn

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> You are so nasty-mean sometimes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait, you'll get yours...
> 
> Did I tell youabout the hula hoop contest we are going to have at the beach partyafter the beer drinking begins? Men first!




I just so happen to have a hola hoop at thehouse!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Hmmmmm....

I wonder why this doesn't surpriseme?



I know! 

It was that one story you told me! Remember???


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Angels, I alwaysthought that was a cute picture of Sebastian too! It willbecool whenyou get your giant and get to let it runand play in the yard! SLG gets a little freaked out about letting Sebrun in the yard now that we have big dogs on all sides of us. It takesseveralof us out there at a time to make sure he doesn'tpanic and bolt for the fence where he mightsqueeze throughand make it into one of the yards with the dogs. 

He is always so laid back. He even wentto a pet parade one time where there were hundreds of cats, dogs,snakes, goats, etc. and he was fine. But every now and then the deepgrowling bark of these dogs next to us just send chills up his littlespine! :shock:

Raspberry


----------



## cirrustwi

Congratulations on passing thetest!!!



That picture of SLG and the turtle is classic!!

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Awwwwww I want to get a baby since I have a biggerman shepard/golden retreiver mix Samantha. She lets all of my guineapigs play with her and when we have the lops they would jump over or ontop of her.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I believe I needto put these on my own homepage for safekeeping.You never know where the day willgo...

The picture SLG drew for Buck when he wasin the hospital. Carolyn faxed it to him and SLG was going to give himthethe real picture at the Bunny Boathouse Party when she gotthe hug he promisedher.















This is the avatar SLG asked me to makefor her when everyone else was posting memorial avatars. She knowsMomma can "put together people" in pictures and since she never got totake a picture with Buck she wanted me to make it look like they had a"happy picture" taken together.






This has been some of the hardest fewdays I've had in a long, long time. I can feel the pain of my dearfriend Carolyn every time I speak with her and there is nothing I cando toease it. I ache for Buck's beautiful wife Helen. Therearen't enough words to expressthose feelings. I hurt for mylittle girl who's Daddy has the same disease that Buck had. She is toolittle to have lost her Grandma and now this kind man who she waslearning to love and hadn't even met in person yet. And even so, shehas this understanding that is clearer than most adults I know.

I sure would liketo see BuckJones sign on again. I sure would like to know that his friends andfamily, and that his wife will sleep peacefully and smile again soon.

I believewith all my heart thathe is full ofpeace and joy. I feel that he shrugged off somuch pain and so many burdens when he departed. And most of all,Ibelieve he would have been so taken back by the love andadmiration that poured forth from the hundreds of people from acrossthe world who cared for him.I'm having a difficult timewrapping it up...I think I'll just have to let the love simmer for alittle while longer before I can say so long for good.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Hey Ras, Your daughter is very cute, loving andpatient little girl. I feel her pain since Buck has what her dad had.Which I don't know what it is but she is very understanding and that iswhy she looks up to Buck and made that special pic for him. When I sawher pic with her drawing I knew that she had been just crying and Itput tears in my eyes too. Take care of her and comfort her for awhilewhich I know you are doing for her. At least she has Sebby to cuddlewith and make her happy.

Angel


----------



## Carolyn

Helen _laughed_ when she saw what you didwith her picture. She had gotten choked up when we weretalking about the forum and the party as she said, "The one who I feelReally Sorry for is SLG." 

Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## RaspberrySwirl

We spent theweekend at the lake and SLG is a natural born Lake Rat! She's done itsince she was a little baby. She used to sleep up under the front deckof the boat when she was little tiny. 

Here she is with her Daddy going out on the Jet Ski-







Here she is catching up on the gossipcolumns and catching somerays!















She's really, really excited about theBunny BoathouseParty and counts down eachandevery day until we leave for our big drive to TuckerTown!


----------



## Carolyn

SLG is such a Beauty Queen!

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

She is beautiful. I think she will marry youngat the peak age of 18. lol. Does she have anyother siblings or is shethe only child. She reminds me of my neice Samantha. She is now 10 andbeautiful like SLG.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

She is the baby! Ihave five kids.....17,18, 19 and 24! Which is why she acts like a 16year old trapped in a 7 year-old body!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Wow big age gap. 10 years from a 17 year old. Mysister and I are 7 years apart. She is learning from her older onesthat is why. I did the same with my sister. She and I are the onlysiblings. She will do well and she is beautiful.


----------



## Jenniblu

SLG is so preicous thoughtful, andwise!:inlove: Can you and hubby make another one of her forme lol?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

awwwww how cute.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Noway,

 we are sticking to furkids from nowon!

Raspberry


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Sebastian isgetting practiced up for his big drive to Tucker Town for the BunnyBoathouseParty!

 Last night we went to the grocery store,the gas station, the taco shop and then Grandma's house! Heloves to go in thecar! 

He actually got to go into the grocerystore because it was too hot to stay in the car. He had lots ofadmirers!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Aw, Sebbie. How cute. I hopeToby turns out half as good as Sebastian. Then maybe I cantake him places, too. 

I love the new pics of SLG. I can't wait to meet you all.

Laura


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I hope when we get a flemmie or 2 they will dothe same along with our dog Samantha who is a german shep/goldenretreiver mix. She absolutly love every anmimal that comes in our home.



Here she is

This was the day when we had our dog in the room along with both of ourbuns and all of the guinea pigs at the time which was 3 piggies durringfloortime.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

We had a wonderfultime in Tucker Town during the Bunny Boathouse Party! I have tons ofpictures to share with you all and will do so over a gradual period oftime, so as not to overload my thread! I left Seb in hislonger coat for the trip. Didn't want to embarrass him when he meteveryone for the first time, but it's hot in Kansas and way past timeto get rid of that hot and heavy woolly coat! It's onlybeen a couple months since we cut it off last, but it grows so fast!

I know how you get your kicksout of his before and after shots, so here you go! 













And here's the after! His Daddy justloves him when he has a haircut! He feels so soft and cuddly!:inlove:

And he looks like such a baby!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Awwwwww poor sebby. He looks so sad in there.


----------



## 

awwwwwwwwwSebbi looks like a little lambwhat a doll !!!!!!

I love this picture of SLG andSebbi what a beautyboth of them !!!!


----------



## cirrustwi

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> SLG is so preicous thoughtful, andwise!:inlove: Can you and hubby make another one of her forme lol?


Ummm...If you're taking orders...can I have one too please?She's such a great little girl. You have a lot to be proud of.

I love Sebbie's hair cut!

Jen


----------



## Jenniblu

Aww look at Sebie's new 'do - he looks adorable and cooler. Now all he needs is a speedo and frisbee.

Hey Jen,we should beg Raz's hubby first about making2 more SLG's. Maybe he could talk her into it better than wecould. :stork:

She is a special little girl.


----------



## cirrustwi

Oh, I definitely think we should work on the hubby! SLG's just too precious.

Jen


----------



## Carolyn

gypsy wrote:


> ?awwwwwwwww???? Sebbi? looks like a little? lamb?? what a doll !!!!!!
> 
> I love? this picture of? SLG? and? Sebbi?? what a?? beauty? both? of them !!!!




You took the words right out of my mouth, Gypsy.

:inlove: 

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu

So Raz...hypothetically...how can Jen and I contact your hubby? You know...just out of curiosity.

Oh,and if someone were to want to bribe him, want could theyuse. Just speaking hypothetically... onder:


----------



## Lissa

Oh. I missed seeing pictures of Sebastian and his little girl too.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

OMG! I love it! He is so adorable, regardless of his hairstyle. 

Laura


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Well,Jenniblu....hypothetically...a person could wrestle SLG for the phoneeach night at 8:25 when her Daddy calls her during his dinnerbreak.



But, if I were a gambling person,

I would absolutely put my money on SLG coming out thewinner of that match!She and her Daddyare pretty tight! 






As far as making another one just likeher....well, that would never happen. Somewhere around this forum isher story. You see, she was a miracle. She is my little angel!

BABY SLG


----------



## Carolyn

I love her more, Period. 


-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa

Beautiful. Just beautiful.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

Can you try to remember the thread? I would like to read it!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Here's one of thembut it's not the one I was thinking of...I'll keep looking forit.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=3886&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=Sebastian%27s+little+girl+and+diabetes


----------



## cirrustwi

I remember SLG's story. It's a really great one.

That angel picture is amazing.

Jen


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

She is one very special little girl and i loved hanging out with her. I love the eye roll that she does! She is so funny. 

"Common, Ally, let's go shoot some guns!"


----------



## 

This Isthe first time I have readthat thread You postedRaspberry ! I dont know what to say ? A miricleyes and one tobe so Proud of . Howcome I never saw that threadbefore is so beyond me .


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

It was posted along time ago when m.e. and I had been talking kids. I think we had allbeen talking about sledding and a some other kid issues had come up.Somewhere along the lines someone asked about mine. I didn't want tooverload the thread we were on, so I started a different one.Unfortunately I have removed most of those photos from my photobucketaccount, so they aren't there anymore. It was such a fungroup of teens and I missed them a lot this lastyear.

SLG's story is quite amazing. I guessthis is as good a time as any to tell you all what is going on with herright now. 

The rest of the story with her goes likethis...bear with me this is long. My family has a long and stronghistory of auto immune disease. My grandmother, mother, sister,cousins, myself and three of my children have Rheumatoid Arthritis orLupus. When SLG was 2 1/2 she was hospitalized and diagnosed withJuvenile Rheumatoid Arthritis. She was primarily effected in her rightankle and we were able to keep it isolated to that anklewithmedications andthrough the care of aRheumatologist. After3 years, thankfully she went intoremission. She has been symptom free, and medication freeforover two years now. 

About a month or so ago, I noticed shewas limping. She had injured her ankle in the last soccer game of theseason, so I kept an eye on it. It has gotten worse in the last coupleof weeks and has become swollen, hot andsore. Last week shebegan to complain of her other ankle bothering her. Sunday she said herright wristhurt. I called her Rheumatologist firstthingMonday morning and they got her right in. Her Arthritishas returned. She has inflammation, painandswellinginboth ankles, her feet, hertoes, her wrists, her knuckles, andher left shoulder that weare sure about. There may be involvement in other joints, butat that point he stopped and said "lets talk about what we are going todo."

She has begun her medications again andwill stay on these meds for two months. If we don't see a slow down inthe disease, or some improvement of some kind at the end of those twomonths, she will begin a more toxic medication. It's very important totreat the disease very aggressively because as quickly as it hasreturned and as fast as it's spreading it could be very damaging to herjoints. When a child is this young and actively growing, it's crucialto keep the damage to a minimum. Rheumatoid Arthritis is different than"just being stiff". It actually attacks the body and destroys thejoint. It can also destroy the other organs. If it begins to severelyattack one knee for instance, while the other knee continues to grownormally, then she will have one leg longer than the other.

It's a very painful disease. When she waslittle, she would lay in my arms when she had the fevers and I wouldjust rock her for hours while she slept.I'd carry hereverywhere andshe couldsleep in on the days she washurting. Shecould soak in th hot bath during the day when shedidn't feel good. It's all going to be different now because she'solder and we have to adjust to her being in school.We can'tjust live our life however we need to in order to make her feel better.

I've lived with joint pain for years andit breaks my heart that my little girl has to go through this. She isso active and full of life.

I had my breakdown yesterday afterleaving the doctor's office, but now I'm focused on the positive. Thereare all kinds of medical breakthroughs happening all the time. She wentinto remission once. It can happen again. But more than the medicalstuff, I believe in the power of positive thinking and in the power ofprayer. Please, my friends, I'm asking you tokeep my littlegirl in your thoughts and prayers. 

Raspberry


----------



## FreddysMom

SLG has such an alive spirit that i find it hardto believe she wouldnt come out of this with the best results possible.she has age and vitality and current science on her side and with thehelp of all of our prayers i am sure she will come thru with flyingcolors .. my best thoughts, prayers and wishes go out to SLG, you andthe rest of your family during this difficult time.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

My prayers are with you Ras and slg. I am sosorry that all of you have to go through with this. My husband may havethem too. In an older adult stage. I will be praying for you guyseveryday.


----------



## cirrustwi

SLG will definitely be in my prayers.She has sucha great heart and wonderful soul. Ifeel sure she will come through this. I feel for her, Ireally do. I was diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis almost 3years ago. There are days when it's all I can do to move myhands especially. Medicine is a great thing, you are soright, they are making breakthroughs everyday. I will bepraying for your amazing little angel. 

Remember, she has an extra special guardian angel, in Buck Jones, now. He will watch over her.

Jen


----------



## Jenniblu

Raz, you and SLG have touched me sodeeply. You and your husband are very special parents toraise such a great little lady. SLG was born a special childand continues to be a special child because she is so brave and full oflife and positiveness even with RA. I hope and praythat SLG will go into remission.

I knowI teased you about having another SLG for me, but whowouldn't want such a wonderful child with her good looks and greatcharacter? 

A friend of my family was diagnosed with RA as a teen. She isin her late 30's now and has little or no pain most days with the rightmedication. I hope that SLG will follow a similar or bettercourse in the near future.

Give that precious girl a hug for me-- :hug:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Thank you for thekind words and the support you all. As you saw, I went ahead (withCarolyn's urging) and posted about this in a separate thread. You cannever have too many prayers!

Raspberry


----------



## DaisyNBuster

:wave:Hi Ras. Hows things?






I've just seen this picture. What an angel (literally too).:angelandbunny:

Vickie


----------



## edwinf8936

*Laura wrote:*


> OMG! I love it! He is so adorable, regardless of his hairstyle.
> 
> Laura




Hey look a lamb!!!:shock:

Ed


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Hi!





We are doing pretty good. Only two weeksuntil school starts! :shock:I can't believe summer went soquick. I'm hoping SLG slips into her school routine okay. I'm a littleworried about her fatigue, but as Carolyn keeps telling me, all we cando is take it one day at a time. 

My job is keeping me so busy! I'm not onthe forum near as often as I used to be, so I think I miss a lot!:X

Sebastian is still the sweetest baby boyaround! He will be going to the lake with me again this weekend! He isthe most well entertained bunny!

Hope all is well with you and your lovely babies! 

XOXO,

Raspberry


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*edwinf8936 wrote: *


> Hey look a lamb!!!:shock:
> 
> Ed






He's a very cute little lamb!


----------



## irishmist

That has to be the cutest pic I have seen in a long time... and he does look like a lamb... lol

I noticed that you haven't been on very much at all. Glad to see you back!

Susan


----------



## DaisyNBuster

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are doing pretty good. Only two weeksuntil school starts! :shock:I can't believe summer went soquick. I'm hoping SLG slips into her school routine okay. I'm a littleworried about her fatigue, but as Carolyn keeps telling me, all we cando is take it one day at a time.
> 
> My job is keeping me so busy! I'm not onthe forum near as often as I used to be, so I think I miss a lot!:X
> 
> Sebastian is still the sweetest baby boyaround! He will be going to the lake with me again this weekend! He isthe most well entertained bunny!
> 
> Hope all is well with you and your lovely babies!
> 
> XOXO,
> 
> Raspberry


Your right, seems only 5 mins since term endedfor summer.Alyssa is starting school this time and is really looking forward toit. I'm not to sure if that will last long.

Carolyn is right with taking one day at a time. If it gets too muchforSLG have a word with school and see what they say. I guesshome schooling is out of the question with your job isn't it? Plus sheis such a lovely, bubbly out going girl it would be a shame to keep heraway from her friends.

It sure sounds like our girls is going through it. I really hopesomething gets sorted for her. Its not fair such an innocent littlegirl should suffer so. Like you have already said she has beat it once,she can do it again. Shes so strong,I can tell.

Glad to hear little Sebastian is good. He is such a beautiful boy. Him and SLG are just perfect for each other.

Hope you have a fun weekend. It sounds like it will be.

Love to you and yours

Vickie xxxxxxx


----------



## LuvaBun

Hi Razz:wave:. Glad to hear things are doinggood, and that Seb is being his usual adorable self. Hmmm, seems likewe haven't had any new pics for a while . How's SLG,s head? Is thescar fading? Trust her to think it was cool to be able to see herskull, while everyone else was freaking out.

Love Jan, Perry and Pernod


----------



## Kricket

Absolutely amazing pics! What kind ofcamera do you use? Do you do digital or old school35mm? Do you do black &amp; whites?

What a lovely daughter and cute bun you have


----------



## 

Awww what a cute lamb he is lol 

Glad SLG is holding her own ,good to hear , keep up thegood work Hon . 

We Miss you Razzz!!!! tell bossy Butt you need f orum time lol .


----------



## Jenniblu

Hey, RS! Glad to hear you aren'tworking yourself too hard. Tell, SLG I said 'HI' and I have acool scar on my belly - it's a foot long! :shock: I tellpeople I got it from laughing too hard and they had to sew me backup. Tha's not the real reason, but my scar makes for a goodjoke.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Jan, her head isfine. One of the stitches fell out early and we have kept ointment onthe wound all week. We will start treating with the scar ointment assoon as the other stitch comes out on Monday. I think in time it willfade like the other one on the other side of her foreheaddid...









Kricket, some of my photos are 35mm butthat would be mostly in the first part of my thread. Most ofthe latest pages are all digitals. Its sooo much easier! Ishoot black and white too when I do portraits and stuff, but I've notdone much black and white with SLG and Sebastian. Maybe I should try. Ihave some black and white film in my 35mm rightnow...



Gypsy, I *can't* tell bossy butt Ineed forum time...I *AM* bossy butt! :shock:

Jenniblu, if anyone had a scar fromlaughing too much, I can see where it might be you! Wouldn't the worldbe a fabulous place if all of our scars were from such a great thing?

I've missed all of you. I will keeppopping in and checking on some of those threads. I just can't take thetime to mess with Carolyn as much as I used to. :X I thinkLaura will help me with that though. 

I really miss JimD and Danielletoo...



Raspberry


----------



## lyndsy

RS!

How are yah' doin'?:wave:

I haven't seen yah around much lately! 

I'm glad to see SLG is feeling better! You'll have to send her our love!:kiss:

Sebastians hair cut is adorable! I love it!

:monkey::monkey::monkey::monkey:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

You know if it'snot one thing, it'sanother...





We went to the lake this weekend after alongdrive, but quick trip to Wisconsin to see my Grandparentslast week. Thought we'd have a bit of R&amp;R for a day or two torecover before we start the week and go back to school. Well,what we got was two days of nasty thunderstormsinstead.

Last night SLG, my two sons and severalothers were outside buttoning down the hatches as another round ofstorms moved in. Suddenly an earsplitting crack of thunder boomed andour camper shook. SLG screamed and ran inside and jumped into my armsscreamingwith her hands over her ears. She was sobbing andshaking. It couldn't have been 10 seconds before the door swung openand our friend yelled that our oldest boy Bryan got hit by lightning!

We jumped up and ran outside in the midstof this storm where lightning was snapping all around us, and ran to myson who was crouched down in the street with my other son next to him.My son is a Marine, he is tough, and he can take a punch. He had tearsstreaming down hisface and his arms was clenched up to hisheart and he just kept saying over and over"Oh My God, thathurt so bad!" 

The park ranger happened to be driving byand he stopped and called the ambulance and rescue squad.Wegot Bryan back to the camper and they came out and checkedhim over. His bloodpressure was up, his arm was still numband his fingers were still kind of curled and tingly. But they said hewas okay. 

The park ranger saw the lightning hit andsaid it hitthe camp site next to ours. They think theelectrical current went through Bryan's truck and he was just openingthe door of his truck when it happened. It dropped him to his knees. Hegot up and then took a few steps and then dropped to the ground again.

Once again, God was looking out for my family!

Don't mess with Mother Nature!!! :shock:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh My RSL. I am so sorry that this had to happento your son. I know what you mean by a Marine that can handle pain. Myhusband is a Marine as well.

We are praying for you. SLG, your sons and husband.

Angel and SweetPea


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Oh my God, Raz! It could have been so much worse. Thank God he's going to be okay. 

We'll be praying for you and yours,

Laura and Ally


----------



## 

Thats itRazz I am putting a protection Bubblearound you and your family , My God thatwas too close for comfort!!!!!!!!! How is Your Sonnow feeling a bit better I hope ,Please check SLG for hearing problemsIf She was close enough where she had tocover her ears Hon,She could have lost some hearing . 

Thats Enough Bad happening toyour and yours for the next 10 yrs .


----------



## Emmy-webby

This picture makes me melt. Look at how gorgeous he is! Loving the new haircut! 

:inlove:

- Katy


----------



## LuvaBun

OMG Raspberry, what a rough time you are having.How is Bryan? SLG must have loaned Buck to him to protect him from thatstrike. He is so lucky it wasn't worse than it actually was. Is SLGalright? She must have been so scared. I hope she and Sebbie kept eachother safe.

I tell you, girl, you and your family have had some close calls. Youjust take care and keep safe! We need you and yours around here.

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Somebunny was in akissy face moodtoday!

Everybody was fair game!

It's so nice to have such a love bunny! :angel:

You can see his little pink tongue in thefirst one! He justkisses and kisses, and then we get thegiggles because his whiskers tickle so much!


----------



## cirrustwi

OMG Razz!! I can't believe this hashappened! Your family has had enough! How is yourson doing? That poor guy. I'll say some extraprayers for him and your family.

Sebbie is such a sweetie. Those kisses are too cute.

Jen


----------



## Carolyn

Leave it to a Marine to get struck by lightening and say, "That really hurt." I'd be screaming bloody murder!

How's he feeling now, Raspberry?

(It's never something easy with you and yours!)

SLG looks so big in the close-up of her stitches. :tears2: 

Love, Love, Love the pictures of your other daughter and SLG withSebbie. Enough of the "...it's so nice to have a love bunny." :brat:


-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Enough of the "...it's so nice to have a love bunny." :brat:
> 
> 
> -Carolyn


----------



## Zee

OMG Raspberry !

Lady Luck has not been with you lately !!! How is your son feeling ? Any better ?

I love the new pics. Wonderful

Please tell SLG that my girls send her lots of kisses and cuddles

:hug::kiss::bouquet:

~Zee


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

He's feeling fine.He's a little embarrassed because it was on the local news!:?

And I think he's a bit put out by my constant slip of the tongue.... 

I keep "accidentally" calling him Sparkyinstead ofBryan!



Raspberry


----------



## mambo101

:disgust:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> It's so nice to have such alove bunny! :angel:


My thoughts exactly, I love having a love bunny! 

And I love this picture, reminds me of a hairier and browner Kiara! Buter, what happened to his lop ears? They look to be very much up ears. 

P.S.- Glad your son is ok!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

It's so funny,because any time he is paying attention to anything, his ears are up!It's really cute when he puts them kind of in front of him like bigradar dishes! I gotta go see if I can find a picture to show you what Imean....

Well, this is close, not quite what I meant, but close! 







Then we have two very good examples of "uppy ears!" 






Watching SLG playing soccer!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I really hope SweetPea will begood like Sebbie. He is soooo cute and so good. How did you keep him tostay with you and let him hold you long. I am jealous. SweetPea willlet me hold her a bit but when she sees that she is out of the cage itsplaytime. She will let me pet her while she is out during playtime fora long time.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Cute! He looks so distinguished with uppy ears!


----------



## FreddysMom

o jeez Raspberry, when it rains it pours foryou! ...on a good note tho, somehow someway everything seems to turnout okay and theres definately something to be said for that! 

I LOVE Sebastian's uppy ears!! He looks so deep in thought lol !


----------



## ariel

Raspberry, I hope that Bryan is over his "electrifying" event, and herehe is worried about everyone knowing and being embarrased????? I saytell him to go buy a lottery ticket!!! He is one lucky fella.

As always I loved the pics of Sebbie, mind you I don't think I approve of his haircut!!:nonono:

My offer of you sending him here for a haircut or me coming there stillstands,(and yes I suppose I would do the humans hair too)
Geewillikas I am sure I could beg the boss for a couple of weeks off to go and do a home haircut LOL
Mind you I think he'd just shake his head when I told him who's hair Iwas cutting LOL(they all know at work I am an animal freak LOL)


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Aahhh, ariel, what a doll you are! That would be truecustomer service! A road tripfrom down under, allthe way to Kansas, just for a bunch of haircuts!

 

Raspberry


----------



## ariel

It'd be more than customer service, it would be a pleasure!!
Not to mention one heck of an adventure LOL

I liked your smileys with the Aussie flag and the hat, and G'day right backatchya:wink:
Now how does one go about asking ones boss for time off for stuff like this???onder:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Look who got caught swiping SLG's grapes last night! 






I hollered at him and said "Hey little boy! Those aren't yours!"

It didn't deter him onebit!


----------



## Carolyn

What a little doll! I love The Look he gave you.

His coat looks great, Raspberry!

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Scroll back onepage in my thread and look what he looked like ONE MONTH AGO!:shock:I'm telling you, that rabbit grows hair like noother!!! I might cut him short one more time beforewinter...


----------



## Carolyn

Didn't have to scroll back. Iremembered when you cut it and was Very Surprised at how fast itgrew. :shock:

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

He is too cute.

What kind of rabbit is he.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

He's a fuzzy lop.


----------



## cirrustwi

He is such a sweetie. How cute was the look he gave when he got caught. Kind of like "It wasn't me..."

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I talked to my hubby about getting me anotherlop when we get settled into our new home. We just wished that Abby wasstill with us so I probably will wind up going with a holland lop likeAbby from Pamnock.



Or him a fuzzy lop


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Here's Sebbie onhis way to Gypsy or Caroyn... I think SLG will be soon to follow. Ijust have to find a biggerbox!


----------



## FreddysMom

[align=left]"But MooooooooooM theyre so tasty!!!"[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]


----------



## 

Sure Me orCarolyn and just guess who the Mailmangets to first :tears2:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Here's Sebbie on his way toGypsy or Caroyn... I think SLG will be soon to follow. I just have tofind a biggerbox!





> Priceless.Too cute.


----------



## dajeti2

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Here's Sebbie on his way toGypsy or Caroyn... I think SLG will be soon to follow. I just have tofind a biggerbox!


:nonono:You're forgetting me. Dale said we have a refrigeratorbox that would be perfect for SLG and Sebbie. I have lots of crittersfor SLG to play with and I could pamper my love, Sebbie. So when can weexpect them....

Tina &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Raspberry,

I see you're getting Sebastian ready for his trip to Canada! I'm surehe and Kiara will get along great and I'm sure SLG would _love_ tobe able to play with Kiara, Mocha, and Spice.


----------



## cirrustwi

Oh, no, Sebbie and SLG need to comehere. I have a couple of wardrobe boxes that should fit SLGvery comfortably. And there are tons of critters here whoneed loving from a sweet little girl and her adorable bunny.AND the mailman gets here first!!!

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh no I am staying out of this. :foreheadsmack:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Maybe I couldB-bay (like e-bay but B for bunny!)them off to all ofyou!


----------



## 

:rofl: B Baytoo funny , How isour Beautiful Little Girl Feeling ?

OH OH!!! I know We can all haveTime Share with SLG and Sebbi .


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Gypsy, thank youfor asking. She started school last Thursday, andshe is okay with that for the most part. As I said in on of our otherthreads, I'm a bit concerned as far as fatigue and such goes, but wewill take it one day at a time. 

I'm also really worried about her and her"Daddy Time." She and her Daddy have always been extraordinarily close.Since he owned his own company, which is a construction company, itgave him a lot of time home in the winters when she was little. It alsoallowed him to take her to school every day, go to all her schoolevents, be home every evening for dinner and all the family events,games, etc. They are just very close. But when he started the secondshift job, in addition to his construction job, last October, shereally had a tough time with it.

She had some behavioral issues and someadjustments to make. Through the advice of a therapist we handled itthis summer by her going to work with Daddy every day in the mornings,if it was a job site that it was feasible. 

She loved it! She got a paycheck and thatwas a bigdeal!

She got to say she helped pour concrete withDaddy and her brothers, and she got more than 15 minutes a day with herDaddy. 

Now that school has started again, wewill be back to the way it was before and she has already hadtwomelt downs. It's so hard. She doesn't feelgood, she misses her Daddy, both of her brothers are going away tocollege this fall... It's a lot of changes for her.

Keep her in your thoughts andprayers...


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

Let her know there is a message for her in her thread!! 



-Danielle


----------



## 

Ohhhh poor Baby, its so darned hard on the little ones. They have no concept of havingto work , too bad their wasnt a choice ofwanting to and needing too .. as thereis withso many other challanges inlife . SLG'S age isnt helpingwith this kind of transition either , she is atthe age of Daddy's Girl and growing up. Such a hard time for her .Tell Her I sendbig big hugs and bunny kissesto her .


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Awwwwww I bet it will be hard. Hey SLG it willbe ok your dad will always be there for you no matter what. Get betterand enjoy your self.


----------



## Carolyn

Send that rabbit to me...and his little girl too!

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Send that rabbit to me...and his little girl too!
> 
> -Carolyn


:XNuh uh Carolyn, you've already had mor ehtan your fair share of the both of them! Send them HERE!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I wrote this foranother thread, but I thought I'd put it here since it is the story ofhow I got my first rabbit. 


My best friend Steve, and I, oftenaccompanied his father, tothe localSaturday morning odd and end auction.OneSaturday, when I was probably 12-13 yearsold,maybe a littleolder, we saw a very large,intimidatingman carrying in some rabbits. He was walkingacross the auction yard,arms by his side, two rabbits,onein each hand, hanging by the ears. They were kicking andstruggling, I remember Steve and I just stopped in our tracks andwatched, dumbfounded. The man opened acage and shoved therabbits inside and stepped a few feet away. 

Steve and I sneaked over to peek inside. As we were watching therabbits we heard the man telling someone they would make good"fryers." We ask Steve's Dad what that meant and he explainedthat people often bought rabbits to eat. We were so mortified! 

Long story short, we pooled together our money and bought those tworabbits. No plan, no cages, and no idea of what a rabbit needed. Twokids who just didn't want to see two bunnies get eaten. 

Steve's Dad bought supplies and made us a cage, we bought pellets, wenamed Thumper and Smokey... and then we continued to return to thatauction every time that we had saved up enough of our lawn mowing moneyand allowance to save another rabbit. 

We had to mow a lot of yards to keep building cages... we had everycolor and kind of rabbit you can imagine. Babies turned up now andagain too, bunnies that had been bred or ended up bred after we hadthem. By the time a year or so went by, we must have had 50 rabbits. Wehad no avenue to sell them. We lived in a very poor neighborhood and noone wanted them as pets. We **** sure weren't going to take them to theauction! So we just kept them all! 

In the end a neighbors German Shepard's got out and tore through ourhutches and killed most or our rabbits in one night. That was the firsttime I heard a rabbit scream. Several of them escaped into the fieldsbehind our homes and we saw them for a season or two afterwards. Weonly had a couple left and we didn't buy anymore. 

I guess the reason I'm relaying this story now is this; it's reallyeasy for a kid especially, to get in over their head. And it could befor all the right reasons. Now, I know their are plenty of them that doit for the wrong reasons too, but I just want to remind you to keep anopen mind in the future when you hear about people who end up with toomany bunnies.


----------



## cirrustwi

Oh poor SLG!! That sweet little one,she misses her Daddy so much. It's got to be so hard forher. My Dad was gone all week and only home on the weekendswhen I was little, it was tough. Please give her some hugsfrom me and bunny kisses from my buns.

Jen


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Being indoors year'round isn't enough... He has to lay on the air-conditioner vent allday too! Life ishard!


----------



## Carolyn

Why haven't I received himyet???



I've been checking the mail EVERY DAY!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Being indoors year 'roundisn't enough... He has to lay on the air-conditioner vent all day too!Life ishard!





> Toocute. I just simply love him


----------



## 

Now ! thats one Chillin Bunny !!! , looks like he is saying 

"" Stay away , its MIne Im Not Sharing , You Cant MakeMe !!!!!! LOL what a perfect angel he is !

Hows our Girl today Razz ?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

He did get up tocome pick up a potato chip that I dropped from the kitchen table! Butthen he went right back to his vent and plunked down with a verydramatic flop! 

SLG was very grumpy this morning!:XShe laid around on the couch and didn't want to getdressed, didn't want to eat, didn't want to take her meds... You knowhow it goes. I think she was just tired and out of sorts. She gets outof her routine on the weekends and I think Mondays are hard.

Carolyn, SLG didn't want to give him up until she got her hands on Cali first!


----------



## lyndsy

LMBO! He looks like my Tucks! That's how he lays on the vents too!

Give sebbie, and slg a hug for me!

:monkey::monkey::monkey::mrsthumper:


----------



## edwinf8936

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> *RaspberrySwirl wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> Being indoors year 'roundisn't enough... He has to lay on the air-conditioner vent all day too!Life ishard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toocute. I just simply love him
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Bunny lays with near the heat vent in winter. Mr. Z lays under the A/C vent in the summer.

ed


----------



## LuvaBun

Look at my little boy keeping cool. I think it'shis way of saying "Look mom, I can keep myself cool - no need to makeme naked again!" 

Nice to see Sebbie again - seems like *ages* since we hadsome photos of him:X. Give him and SLG a big hug from across the Pond.

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Ages...

 Jan you exaggerate so! 

It was one week ago! Go look!You only have to go back one page! I did tell him you sent his hugs andkisses. I got one right back! He's suchalove!


----------



## Carolyn

*Buck Jones wrote:*


> You should be a professional pet and childphotograper. Heck, you should just be a professionalphotographer. All your stuff is more than a cut above theaverage.
> 
> Buck




So true. 

I can't believe how big SLG has gotten in the past year. :tears2:

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I was sitting hereworking the other day, it was very quiet and peaceful, and then thissilly rabbit of mine started madly thumping! He has a condo and was onhis top level, which makes a lot of racket when he chooses to thump.The thin board we have down on the NIC vibrates against the NIC andmakes an ungodly amount of noise!

Naturally I turned to see what waswrong.I could tell he was upset. His ears were standingstraight up and he wouldn't quit watching the corner. He wouldn't cometo me and he wouldn't quit thumping. Sebastian never thumps like that!

After much exploration I finally figuredout what it was. Carolyn gave SLG a bunny carpet that has a rope on it.It hangs on a peg on the wall next to Sebastian's cage and has beenthere since JULY!!! He loves the thing! I think it smells like Cali!He usually chin rubs it if she lays it on the floor, and hewill lay on it and be so happy. But on this day the ceiling fan wasmaking it sway back and forth on the wall and it must have looked veryscary!!! :shock:

Here he is with his carpet, and he willjust sit there while she pulls himaround andaround!


----------



## 

:laugh:Razz it was makingGhoulie eyes at him !!!!! Cant haveGhoulie eyes and have it smell likeCali good grief t he fits it musthave created , poor poor Bastian ., nowfess up Razz Youturned the ceiling fan on justto torment that poor baby fuzzball Huh!.

Edit to add :

I see now how to keep WoodTable Tops and Baseboardsbright and shiney , 

1: go out and find firend who has bunny rug with handles 

2 : borrow a little Kid 

3: take one well loved ball of furry rabbit , 

4: Place rabbit on rug 

5: pay child .10cents per round of table time , untill Bright and Shiney ! 

Hey Razz Good Idea , think I will Borrow that. lmao


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Too cute. I love it.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*gypsy wrote:*


> :laugh:Razz it was makingGhoulie eyes at him !!!!!


----------



## kpc

:yes: I've been trying to think how I could getmy fuzzball and kids to clean the hardwood floors now tosewhandle on a rug that will shine . fun for kids both furry and nonfurry. free time for me.


----------



## Stephanie

LOL!!! That is too funny Razz. Look at that little fuzzball, hogging the air, then cleaning your table.


----------



## Carolyn

The credit for that little bunny rug goes to Buck and The Missus...not me.

They were the ones that had gotten that gift for 'Bastian.

:star: :mrsthumper:


:kiss: :kiss:

Those pictures are Precious!


-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun

:inlove:That is just too sweet. Didn'tsomeone once say that Sebbie was like a feather duster?. Hey, can I 'borrow' him to help me with myhousework!!!! I'll pay him in craisins and cuddles.

Jan


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I'll do the same cause our bed room is a messfull with dust and he can be our duster too. I'll pay him extracraisins if he goes overtime.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

We went to the lake again this weekend. 

Sebastian didn't get to go this time, which displeased SLG very much! :X

But it did remind me that I hadn't postedthe photos from last time he went. He loves going anywhere with us, buthe seems to especially love the lake and hanging out in the camper. Hereally couldn't understand what the guys saw in that little silver boxwith all the wires though! 


Enjoying the cool, green grass and watching everybody play football! 







The guys won't play with da bunny...













What is this dumb thing anyway??






But when the baby boy wants some lovin'there's one place he knows for sure he can get it! :angel:






Nothing quite as good as a napwithyour bunny after a long day at the lake!


----------



## Meganc731

Awww what great pics!!! He looks all grown up!


----------



## aurora369

Awww, so cute!! Sebastian kind of reminds me ofmy very first bunny. He was named Peter, and he was a littleblack mut of a bunny who loved to give kisses, and would always sit fora snuggle. He lived to be 13, but then he became paralysed(?sp), and we decided it was best to put him down.

I don't have many pictures of him, but lots of foundmemories. I'm so glad to see your taking so many pictures ofthem together, it will be nice to look at them when he's no longer withyou.

--Dawn

PS, I hope I'm not making anyone sad, but it gets me all emotional tosee these pictures, because even though it's been 4 years since he wasput down, I still miss him.


----------



## Carolyn

It is Sooooo cute how Sebastian is the Center of the Family.

What a lucky bunny and family you are.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Where is Bunnymommy when I really need her?? 
Sebastian has taken to sneaking behind my desk and chewing my computer cables! 

This is a story taken from the pages of The Life And Times Of Sherman The Great! 









What is up with this? First he tried tobite me when I gave him his haircut,he has beenkissinghis Daddy and giving me the butt, he began chewingcarpet every time he gets the chance, and now my computercables!!

I DO NOTWANT a bunny with an attitude or nastyhabits!I want my Bastianback!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Aw poor Raz. I guess he wants you to work for him and giving him loads of craisins for life.


----------



## curlygirl

Hi Raspberry Swirl, I just had to tell you thatI'm in LOVE with Sebastian!! He may be the cutest bunny Iever saw. And your daughter is beautiful. Are allfuzzy lops that laid back? I would love to be able to hold mybunny like that (he's a netherland dwarf) but if I even try to pick himup he freaks out. I can't even imagine what he'd do to me ifI tried to put clothes on him!!

Andrea


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Thanks! We adorehim! I think most lops are pretty laid back, but of coursethey are all their own bunnies!  From what I understand, males tend to be more easygoing than females. Good luck with yours. Maybe someday....


----------



## curlygirl

Oh, I forgot to ask in my last post, what kindof camera do you use? Your pictures are fantastic.I'm into photography myself, but I can never get such great closeupslike yours. Just wondering 

Andrea


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I would love to petsit Bastian so bad cause he is such a cutie. But you are far from me so I can't petsit him for you.

How is SLG doing lately.

angel and MeatHead


----------



## 

Now Now Razz , Bastian the Beautifulwould Never sneak behind the computer andchew cables :run:just because you gavehim a bad hair week !:scared:, Rabbitsaew not vengefull critters onder:, Ithad to be that Ghost Bunny running roughshod in your house, Poor Bastian has to sit there withhis bad hair week and take theblame , Just Look at that Innocent face ! No waycould that sweet Bunnychew on hte wires 






:rofl:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*gypsy wrote: *


> NowNow Razz , Bastian the Beautiful would Never sneakbehind the computer and chew cables:run:just because you gave hima bad hair week !:scared:, Rabbits aewnot vengefull critters onder:, It hadto be that Ghost Bunny running roughshod in your house, Poor Bastian has to sit there withhis bad hair week and take theblame , Just Look at that Innocent face ! No waycould that sweet Bunnychew on hte wires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:


Ghost bunny, my rearend! :XMorelike some WITCH channeled some evilideas to my sweet littleboy and NOW I'M GONNA HAVE TO COME GET CHAZ TO REPLACESEB! 

As long as I'm there, there are a fewmore in your barn that I really liketoo..


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Uh oh What do you have in your mind Raz.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Happy Fall Everyone! 

Sebastian's Little Girl, Sebastian, Tinker 

and RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Lissa

I just want to hang this picture on my livingroom wall! Crazy gorgeous!! I LOVE it!


SLG, you are the prettiest little girl I have _ever_ seen! :inlove:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Happy FallEveryone!


Thanks RaspberrySwirl. Seems like we skipped summer andfall, and preparing for winter. This Sunday we are movingour clocks back one hour. Extra sleep time ...yipee! I think I need to hibernate forthe winter. 

Your pictures are excellent as usual. Look at thebacklighting on the three and yet you can brighten up theirfaces. You can feel the warmth of the sun and the happinessof SLG, Sebastian and Tinker.

Rainbows!


----------



## doodle

Those autumn pictures are wonderful! 

Happy Fall to you too! My most favorite time of year.


----------



## Jenniblu

Hey SLG -- you look so pretty in thatpicture. I'm glad to see that Sebie's hair is also growingback. It will be Thanksgiving time soon and thought youmightlike this...

http://www.msn.americangreetings.com/view.pd?i=382219626&amp;m=1652&amp;rr=y&amp;sou


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Gorgeous pics, Razz, but what else would we expect with such gorgeous subjects?



Laura


----------



## liv4pete

Oh my! Every pic in this whole thread isamazing. Your family is so precious. you can really see the bondbetween SLB and sebbie. How cute. :inlove:


----------



## ariel

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Happy FallEveryone!
> 
> Sebastian's Little Girl, Sebastian, Tinker
> 
> and RaspberrySwirl




SLG How come do you always look so pretty???

I like this picture of you all in the leaves, we are nearing summerhere, we have lots of lots of leaves on our roads when it's autumn(fall) here.

What do you like best, summer, winter, spring or autumn?

I like spring and summer the best cause you can sit outside longer.


Next year when it's autumn here I will take some pictures of how much leaves there are around where I live.
I still like walking through them and making that crunchysound (even if I am a grown up I still like to have fun hahaha).


----------



## Meganc731

HOLD UP!!!! Who's Tinker??? When did Tinker come along??? I've never seen Tinker before!!!

Megan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

You silly girl! Tinker's been with us longer than SLG has been! 

Tinker is 12 years old and follows SLGaround like a Shadow. She also takes her babysitting dutiesvery seriously with Sebastian! When he's running around in the yard, ifSLG hollers at him for something Tinker runs after him and nudges andnips at his bottom, then looks up at us like "what did he do? where doyou wanthim?"

It's very funny!The two of them getalongvery well though and the three of them make quite alittle troop! 

Raspberry


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

sounds like a brother and brother love. My inlaws had a white pommie named Zak. He always wanted to herd thembunnies we had. He had to be put to sleep because he had a massivetumor on his legs and it wrapped around its legs. Then it went ot hisheart and brain. Once it got to his brain he was not Zak anymore he wasa mean Zak so they decided to do that because it was best for him.

I got a question for ya about Tinker. Is Tinker a barker. I know that Zak was a major barker where it peirces your ears.


----------



## Meganc731

Awww how cute, I think this is the first picture I've seen of Tinker. What a cutie pie. 

Megan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

This is one of my favorites of the two of them.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> This is one of my favorites ofthe two of them.





> Toocute. I bet Sebbie was jealous.


----------



## FreddysMom

no joke . I swear ....I lived in a two familyhouse for awhile and the people above us had a Pomerianian ..and guesswhat his name was ..........Sebastian! 

they are so cute .. they look like big poofs with lil sticklegs!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

That is weird too. But hey makes you feel like they are your neighbors.


----------



## Meganc731

Awww what an adorable picture.

Megan


----------



## Carolyn

Show Off! :growl:


----------



## Lissa

That picture is unreal! Very nice.


----------



## ariel

*Meganc731 wrote:*


> HOLD UP!!!! Who's Tinker??? When did Tinker come along???I've never seen Tinker before!!!
> 
> Megan



I second that!!!

I know now after reading the whole thing but I wondered the same thing.

OK Mrs Raspberry what other cute animaly type critters are you holding out on us with???

Geez woman, we need names and photos to keep up with your "lot" LOL

:hug:

On a serious note how is SLG doing???
and please check your PM's


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Well... we've hadCocker Spaniels and Pomeranians, both of which I bred. From there thelist is parakeets, lizards, numerous aquarium fish, hamsters, a ferret,a cat, and of course the always present toad, snake, turtle, orwhatever is being fostered or educated on at the moment! 

SLG is doing fair. Her joints seem to bedoing very well, but her overall health just hasn't come back around.She's home again today. She still has the occasional coughfrom the whooping cough. The blood from the hemorrhaged vessel in hereye has drained downward so it's more visible, but beginning to breakup now. She is still vomiting a lot and her weight is still down. Wethink she may be having some stomach/reflux problems from her arthritismedications that is resulting in the vomiting, but we haven't figuredit all out yet. For now, she has been taken off of one of her meds tosee if it helps her stomach, I just hope her joints don't flare up.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh no Poor SLG I sure hope that her joints don't flair up at all.

Hey Razz I love cocker spaniels especially black ones.


----------



## BunnyMom

Razz, I'm so sorry to hear SLG still isn'tfeeling well. I hope taking her off the meds helps her getbetter without too much joint pain (or without ANY,preferably.) We're always thinking about you.


----------



## Carolyn

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Razzamattaz

:hug:

You're old, but I love you! I'm so glad you were born. You and your family have brought so much love and joy into my life. 

As Tina Turner said, "You're Simply The Best" :blueribbon:

I hope your birthday celebrations are as special as you are.

All my love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Zee

:balloons: HAPPY BIRTHDAY RAZZ !!!!:balloons:

Hope you have a great day !!!!

Zee and the girls


----------



## Lissa

Happy birthday! Have a great day. :elephant:


----------



## AnnaS

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny

[align=center]Hoppy Birthday!!![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## m.e.

:bunnydance::bunnydance: :bunnydance: :bunnydance:

Happy Birthday!!

:bouquet:


----------



## Ty-bee

Wishing you the best day!! Hope you have a great one!

Hugs, Shannon


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Happy Birthday!

Hope you have a great day, Raz.

Laura


----------



## 

:magicwand: Happy Birthday , Razz



Happiness and Joy to You onthis special day . May yoube surrounded by those who love you most !


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

?

?I'm so excited!?Every time I look, there's anothermessage! You love me, you really love me! 

?

??


----------



## m.e.

Of course we do!

:hug:

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## CorkysMom

Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Happy Birthday Razz. I hope you have a great day. :hug:



Raz my sis birthday is today too.


----------



## cirrustwi

Happy Birthday Razz!!!





Jen and the Critter Crew


----------



## LuvaBun

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, RASPBERRY!

May you have a totally wonderful day - you deserve it!

Jan, Pernod and Perry xx


----------



## JimD

*:balloons:HOPPY BIRTHDAY:balloons:*

:groupparty::groupparty::groupparty:


----------



## ariel

Dear Raspberry,

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Hope you have a greatday!:bouquet:arty::hug::balloons:arty::brat:arty:


----------



## ariel

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I'm so excited!Every time I look, there'sanother message! You love me, you really love me!



Well duh of course we do! (It's not easy but we do) LOL

Seriously, you are a lovely person who we all care about , you have yourself a GREAT time!!!:hug::balloons::balloons:


----------



## FreddysMom

[align=center]:balloons:Happy Birthday Raspberry!! :balloons:[/align]
[align=center]Hope you are having a wonderful day!![/align]
[align=center]:love:[/align]


----------



## Meganc731

Happy Birthday!!!

:happybunny:

Megan


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Happy Happy Birthday................how old ?????????????????


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

*Gomer and Cleo wrote:*


> Happy HappyBirthday................how old?????????????????


Pug Mom has been reading all the greetings..........ggeeeeezzzzzzzz all that syrup

:rollseyes: If I had the picture I sent Carolyn I show everyone the REAL you.


----------



## JimD

*Gomer and Cleo wrote:*


> Happy HappyBirthday................how old?????????????????


I'd say 22....maaaaaybe 23 at the most


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

*JimD wrote:*


> *Gomer and Cleo wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> Happy HappyBirthday................how old?????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say 22....maaaaaybe 23 at the most
Click to expand...

ROFLOL .............She wishes :rofl:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

lol:bunnydance:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Gomer and Cleo wrote:*


> *JimD wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Gomer and Cleo wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> Happy HappyBirthday................how old?????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say 22....maaaaaybe 23 at the most
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLOL .............She wishes :rofl:
Click to expand...

HEY!!!That's not very nice! 

I've been working really hard on my dietand exercise! Most broads my age can't hold a candle to this! I think Ilook pretty good!


----------



## Carolyn

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> ?
> 
> ?I'm so excited!?Every time I look, there's anothermessage! You love me, you really love me!
> 
> ?
> 
> ??





* * * * *

You _do_ realize that today is Your Day. arty: 

:kiss: :hug: :kiss:

Tomorrow, things go right back to normal.

For me, "The sun'll come out Tomorrow..."

* * * * * * *

You, your Daughter and Sebastian bring so much laughter, love,kindness, joy, logic, and compassion to everyone on this forum. Howcould we _not_ love you?

:rose:

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> I've been working really hard on my dietand exercise! Most broads my age can't hold a candle to this! I think Ilook pretty good!




:vomit:


----------



## Carolyn

Is it 12:01 yet???

:waiting:

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

ugh Raz I know that is not you. what in the world is that woman doing to herself.


----------



## Carolyn

SweetPeasMommie wrote:


> ugh Raz I know that is not you. what in the world is that woman doing to herself.




Well, that outfit certainly doesn't work for her, but regardless, she's in better shape than most at that age.

Bless her Heart.

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Well I can tell that she works out but wearing that is not really good though


----------



## Pet_Bunny

:balloons:HAPPYBIRTHDAY:balloons:

TO



:bouquet::bouquet:

:bouquet: :bouquet:

:bouquet::bouquet:

:bouquet::bouquet::bouquet:

Rainbows!:note:


----------



## dajeti2

I missed your birthday Ras. I'm so sorry. Well I'll sing you happy birthday anyway.

:note:Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you,

Happy Birthday dear Raspberry, Happy Birthday day to you!:note:

I hope you had an awesome day.

:hug:

Tina, Jeremy, Otis, Christa, Hopi, Stormy, Koda &amp; Norman


----------



## Carolyn

SweetPeasMommie wrote:


> Well I can tell that she works out but wearing that is not really good though



:laugh:

I hear ya!

-Carolyn


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

*Carolyn wrote: *


> SweetPeasMommie wrote:





> Well I can tell that she works out but wearing that is not really good though


Our Mommy says "everything sags but implants"


> :laugh:
> 
> I hear ya!
> 
> -Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*Gomer and Cleo wrote:*


> *Carolyn wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPeasMommie wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can tell that she works out but wearing that is not really good though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our Mommy says "everything sags but implants"
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> I hear ya!
> 
> -Carolyn
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> :faint::foreheadsmack::shock2:


----------



## holland

> *Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!:balloons:*Although I would have preferred not to seethis.
Click to expand...


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Ras it was your Birthday ?:shock:

Happy Belated Brithday!!

I'm so sorry I had no Idea. I hope you had a great day anyway!

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn

Raspberry???

What is your nickname other than RaspberrySwirl???? onder:

-Carolyn


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Our Mommy knows, but says she won't tell:laugh:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Listen Gomer and Cleo's Mommy, there are some things thatare better left alone!

Carolyn- Let it be! :X


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Listen Gomerand Cleo's Mommy, there are some things that are better leftalone!
> 
> Carolyn- Let it be! :X


We could just make one up!!


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Carolyn started this........on Gomer andCleo's thread. Go read that..........I told her I would get in troubletelling stories on you.


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

*Gomer and Cleo wrote:*


> Carolyn started this........on Gomer and Cleo'sthread. Go read that..........I told her I would get in trouble tellingstories on you.


Well it is a least a term of endearment.........:inlove:


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Hey PugsMom,

Perhaps you can share a story or two of the wild past of Raspberry Swirl???




:runug Mom on the run


----------



## Carolyn

onder: Let's see. onder:

What could it be??


What _could_ it be??? 

onder:

A term of endearment, ey??

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

Gomer and Cleo wrote:


> Carolyn started this........on Gomer and Cleo's thread.Go read that..........I told her I would get in trouble telling storieson you.
> 
> ?





You can't get in trouble because you haven't told me any stories. 

BUT if you did, you could post it here because no one even reads this thread. 

:angel:

-Carolyn


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

:run:Headin' home............good luck y'all:laugh:ug:


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Gomer and Cleo wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Carolyn started this........on Gomer and Cleo's thread.Go read that..........I told her I would get in trouble telling storieson you.
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't get in trouble because you haven't told me any stories.
> 
> BUT if you did, you could post it here because no one even reads this thread.
> 
> :angel:
> 
> -Carolyn
Click to expand...




> She'll be twistin her fists together ............... :nonono:and shakin her finger(s)


----------



## DaisyNBuster

So.... what be that other nickname onder:?

Vickie


----------



## lyndsy

RAZ! I'm sorry I missed your birthday!

:balloons:HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY TO YOU! :balloons:



Love yah!

:monkey:'s!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Gomer and Cleo wrote: *


> :run:Headin' home............good luck y'all:laugh:ug:


You better head for thehills!And you better hope you hidewell!

 

These folks think I'm nice! Don't go ruinin' it!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> *Gomer and Cleo wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> :run:Headin' home............good lucky'all:laugh:ug:
> 
> 
> 
> You better head for thehills!And you better hope you hidewell!
> 
> 
> 
> These folks think I'm nice! Don't go ruinin' it!
Click to expand...

Uh oh someone is in big trouble by Razz. Hehehe


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> *Gomer and Cleo wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> :run:Headin' home............good lucky'all:laugh:ug:
> 
> 
> 
> You better head for thehills!And you better hope you hidewell!
> 
> 
> 
> These folks think I'm nice! Don't go ruinin' it!
Click to expand...

:rofl:Yeah, well I know better.........what stories I couldtell, if I weren't SUCH a true and loyalfriend.


----------



## Carolyn

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> These folks think I'm nice!Don't go ruinin' it!




Oh PUHLEASE! We do Not!


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

This reminds SO much of Razz's attitude yesterday............


----------



## Carolyn

Yesterday??? How about EVERY DAY! 

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*Gomer and Cleo wrote:*


> This reminds SO much of Razz's attitudeyesterday............


lol too cute.


----------



## dajeti2

Ummm, excuse me.. I keep hearingrefrence made to these nick names. I for one would love to hear aboutit, Miss raspberry.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Ummm, excuse me.. I keep hearing refrence made tothese nick names. I for one would love to hear about it, Missraspberry.
> 
> Tina


Yeah we all want to know your nick names Razz


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

RAZZ ..........was absolutely ZERO fun today....:brat:....... she's ignoring us for sure.


----------



## Carolyn

dajeti2 wrote:


> Ummm, excuse me.. I keep hearing refrence made to thesenick names. I for one would love to hear about it, Missraspberry.
> 
> Tina






It was probably something like The General, the way she acts! :rollseyes:

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Probably and that's why she won't play with us today.

I want to know.

C'mon Raspberry, what is it?

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Probably and that's why she won't play with us today.
> 
> I want to know.
> 
> C'mon Raspberry, what is it?
> 
> Tina


Aw is somebunny being shy.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Listen up yourag-tag group of gabby ol' women! :XSome of us have to workfor a living!!! 

I couldn't play today! But Carolyn beingthe good and true friend that she is, couldn't stand it anymore, soshecalled to make sure I knew you were having plenty of funat my expense!

I'm not telling my nick name, and youcan't makeme!


----------



## dajeti2

:disgust:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> It was probably something like The General, the way she acts! :rollseyes:
> 
> -Carolyn




Try something more along these lines!


----------



## bunnyface

:wave:new member here!

Your bun + your girl = so cute that my eyes water!

I have been showing the six-year-old girl I am babysitting thesepictures, and now she wants to see my bunny every day and wants to havea fuzzy lop of her own!

I said, maybe someday, lovely.

&lt;3 &lt;3!!


----------



## Carolyn

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Try something more along theselines!








Just as I thought. :foreheadsmack:

AsSantasays: HO HO HO! :disgust:

-Carolyn


----------



## m.e.

*:rofl:**

Carolyn wrote:*


> *RaspberrySwirl wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Try something more along theselines!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I thought. :foreheadsmack:
> 
> AsSantasays: HO HO HO! :disgust:
> 
> -Carolyn
Click to expand...


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

I'm not telling mynick name, and you can't makeme!



You'll slip up ............ then everyone will be ROTFLTAO....:rofl:

What do you mean "rag-tag"......... we are all quite spunky........we did all that razzin while at work.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

> *Carolyn wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I thought. :foreheadsmack:
> 
> AsSantasays: HO HO HO! :disgust:
> 
> -Carolyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You are such an evil witch!!! 

AND don't even go there, Miss Munchkinthat can't see hertoes!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Gomer and Cleo wrote: *


> .......we did all that razzin while at work.


I may have been embellishing a littlebit...

 I was at a staff luncheon at the localCountry Club. Eating petite fillet and drinkingchampagne!



But I'm sure I'd rather havebeen here withyou!


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

This is JUST wrong.............


----------



## Carolyn

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> AND don't even go there, Miss Munchkinthat can't see her toes!
Click to expand...



It's not nice to call someone fat. 

:no:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I meantthese!


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Razz........you can't see your shoes either. What a problem to have ....HA HA HA


----------



## Carolyn

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> ?I meantthese!
> 
> ?




EXCUSE YOUUUU!! :X :rollseyes:

This is a FAMILY FORUM.

You may not have a sense of privacy or respect, Raspberry, but We Do.

For SHAME! :no:

-Caroyn


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl




----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I guessSLG was on here last, huh??? That was my post!!!


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I guess SLG was onhere last, huh??? That was my post!!!


I was kind offiguring that....but ya never know!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> EXCUSE YOUUUU!! :X :rollseyes:
> 
> This is a FAMILY FORUM.
> 
> You may not have a sense of privacy or respect, Raspberry, but We Do.
> 
> For SHAME! :no:
> 
> -Carolyn


You know those movies when you see peoplewho have a devil on one shoulder and a angel on theother??



That is soooooo much Carolynspersonality! She has to go stirring up the pot every time, knowing thatI'll finish it- AND THEN, who gets made out to be the badgirl?? ME!! :X

I don't thinkso!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Can you all giveme your opinion? I'm printing up a couple of these to put in ourChristmas cards. Which one do you like best? The one I like is becauseit shows Seb's nice lop profile, but the family says it makes him lookmean...

So, just tell me which of the three youlike-

#1





#2







#3


----------



## Nicky Snow

i like this one the best,

Nicole


----------



## doodle

#1:star:


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

# 1 FOR SURE:great:


----------



## Carolyn

Yup - #1.


----------



## LuvaBun

I like #3 

Jan


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

*Santa at his best *


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

gomer and cleo, what a cute pic of santa and the bub. 

Razz I like #1 and #3.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Did I tellyouthat Santa islookingfora farmore hardy animal tohim get through the Central Plains thisyear?


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

He will need that to get out to myplace........... 12" the first go round and 4" the second goround. Allen has been using his tractor ALOT


----------



## Carolyn

Is that thing hangin in your house?

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Yup! Right above my bed! :bunnydance:


----------



## AnnaS

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Yup! Right above mybed! :bunnydance:


What if it tries to run away tosanta and falls on you?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I keep it therebecause those big, brown eyes remind me of my dear friend Carolyn'seyes, andthe pools of kindness I see each time I lookthere!

:wink:

Raspberry


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Geez RaspberrySwirl, you really must not have wanted the kids sleeping in your bed!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Refresh your pageand check our my new avatar! Carolyn is gonna loooooveit!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Can you just seeall the newbies in the other threads I post in,trying tofigure out what kind of rabbit I have?? :shock:


----------



## 

:rofl:


----------



## Nicky Snow

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Yup! Right above mybed! :bunnydance:


:shock2:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*Nicky Snow wrote:*


> *RaspberrySwirl wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! Right above mybed! :bunnydance:
> 
> 
> 
> :shock2:
Click to expand...

That think is huge. Lol Carolyn is gonna have a fit. 

This is carolyn :tantrum:

This is razz :laugh:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Can you just see all thenewbies in the other threads I post in,trying to figure outwhat kind of rabbit I have?? :shock:


Mmmmm, I'm thinking maybe a lionhead?


----------



## Carolyn

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I keep it there because thosebig, brown eyes remind me of my dear friend Carolyn's eyes,andthe pools of kindness I see each time I lookthere!
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Raspberry




Don't you EVEN go there! :nonono: 

That darn beast may be as ugly and as big as I am, but I know I have better hair days than that. 

Hanging above your bed! Well if it is, you've got Issues deeper than I can address on this forum.

If you don't change that dogarned avatar, I will - and That's A Promise!



-Carolyn


----------



## ariel

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Did I tell youthatSanta islookingfora far more hardy animaltohim get through the Central Plains thisyear?



I cannot say here what came outta my mouth when I seen this thing!!

Hangs on ya wall??? OMG!!! 
What the $&amp;^*%^*(^*( is it anyway?

Looks darned scary to me!!!


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Raspberry.....I've been in your house and this probably does hang above your bed.:brat:

Don't let her kid you folks........she would do just that.ug:


----------



## Carolyn

Nice New Avatar, Raspberry. It's you all the way.

Hit Refresh for those that haven't seen it. 

:angel:

-Carolyn


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

She's gonna be :rofl:


----------



## ariel

:laugh::great: Still workin' out huh????:rofl:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

There you go,having a good time at my expense again! And all I was trying to do wasshare a little love with you during theseason...



You know, you and Tucker are quite a pair! 

I'll keep trying to show my love for youanyway... Just to prove my point- NOBODY would have ever known it wasreally me who was the midget, and not you, if I didn'ttell-


----------



## Carolyn

Big hug? :vomit:
Don't give me that nonsense!
-Carolyn


----------



## ariel

:shock2:

Midget????? 

LOL Nice picture Girls!!!


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

OMG.......Carolyn you are really short....cause I know Kris is on her butt:laugh:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

What makes mewanna



is how tiny she is! :X

She is barely as wide as from my elbow to my wrist! :X:X:X

Seems to be a common theme among myfriends- scary, skinny girls, huh Gomer and Cleo's mom?? HUH???:X


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

I'm taller than Carolyn........just notas tall as you....and Yes they make jeans with pockets close togetherjust for me.....:sunshine:


----------



## Carolyn

I am sooooo not skinny. Short, yes. Skinny? Why're you trying to kiss up to me?
Uh-oh.
Razzzzzzz. What did You Do?????

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh no you better Run Razz. Carolyn is flamin at you.:rofl:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

[align=center]Youall have been the best of friends, a wonderful source of support, andas loved as family.We look so forward to sharing another yearwith you! [/align]


[align=center]Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! [/align]


[align=center]RaspberrySwirl, Sebastian's Little Girl and Sebastian[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

lool how big you got SLG you are so beautiful.hey I jsut wanted to tell you I finally got some pictures of my sisterskids yesterday in the mail and boy does my niece look like you.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

After several daysspent emailing and talking to other members on the phone, I've loggedback on to say my formal "good-bye" for now. I'm heart sick over this.I know there are so many of you who are confused as to what ishappening. All I can really say is there is so much more going onbehind the scenes than what you are aware of. 

Think about those who have left. Carolynhas dedicated her life to this forum. She has spent nights on the phonehelping so many ofus save the lives of our bunnies, and takeit even further... She has helped so many of us with our human familiesas well. She would never leave like this if things weren't seriouslyawry. 

It isn't about "the hacking of a bunnyforum" it is about how lightly the personal safety of her belovedfriends and chosen family was taken. Why can't people understand thatif someone can get into a forum and get a members name, ISP address,email address,or whatever else is there for the taking, howdangerous that is?? 

Carolyn tried to stand up for all of you,all of us- Those who have left understand the danger and understand herbattle. 

I don't have the heart to remove SLG andSebastian'sstory from here. I hope I haven't made a mistake.Thank you for the wonderful part you have playedin our lives.SLGwas sobbing last night at the thought of not "seeing" youanymore.

I pray I will be able to returnhere with sheand Sebastian someday soon.

Much Love, 

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## m.e.




----------



## mummybunny

OMG not you too?

I'll miss your postings and adorable pics of Sebbie and SLG. Take care...

mummybunny


----------



## seniorcats

Raspberry, you and SLG are true gems.Every word you said is true. Obviously there is much moregoing and there is still someone with very bad intentions here and atother forums. I am sure that person is loving every minute ofthis and feeding off it.

Please know that you and your daughter have a special place in myheart. I hope SLG grows strong, healthy and has a wonderfullife. The same goes for you and the rest of your family.

I hope we'll meet again somewhere in cyberspace bunnyland.

Ann


----------



## AmberNBuns

, Raspberry.

You will be dearly missed here. Please do think about us and considerchecking back in a couple weeks - this might all blow over soon.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

SLG misseseveryone terribly and wanted to sayhello!



She is feeling much better and the hottub helps her joints a lot. She thinks of many of you often. She hasn'tbeen on the computer much, as the weather has been very warm here andhas given her the unusual opportunity to play outside in the middle ofJanuary! 

Sebastian looks like a woolly bear! Heneeds a haircut soooobad!



It's longer than it was here! :shock:







He actually looks fat and I'm gettingsuspicious because I recently found out that theentirefamilyfound out that he loves shredded wheatsquares -with frosting!!! Ithinkeveryone thinks they are just giving him one, but wheneveryone does it, that adds up to one porkybunny!



I guess the frostedwheatwillhave to get dumped in the garbage...

I hope everyone is doing well. It lookslike you are off to a good start with your new moderators. The choiceswere good ones and that gives the forum a tremendous advantage togetting back on its feet. 

Take Care! 

Raspberry, Sebastian's Little Girl and Sebastian


----------



## 2bunmom

Raspberry, it is good to see youposting. We have missed your family, even the 4 leggedfurkid!!!! By the way, he's not fat.... he's just fluffy!!!! He is just as cute as ever!!!!

It is so good to hear that SLG is able to go out and play and enjoyherself. I am so glad that the hot tub has helped.It has been extra mild here too. I won't say how warm it hasbeen because, I know some members on this board are having it roughwith the cold weather and the high heating bills. 

Come back and visit as often as you can. We have missed newsand picturesfrom your house! I never get tired ofpictures of SLG and her bunny. Talk to you soon.Beckie


----------



## SAS

Love to see thepic of Sebastiandressed up withhis booties in the DisapprovingRabbitsthread! He's so sweet and polite, even whenhe disapproves!!


----------



## naturestee

Hi Raspberry! We've missed you too!

Do you remember the commercial about everyone in the family feeding thedog, but not realizing it? And then out walks this hugebulldog named Muffin. At least Sebbie's cute, even if he isgetting fluffy in more ways than one.


----------



## Lissa

Raspberry!!! :hug:I am so happy to see you post. :kiss:


----------



## AnnaS

I hope you guys come back and post very soon. We miss you.


----------



## AmberNBuns

:sunshine:Thanks for the update thisweekend Raspberry! It's good to hear about SLG getting to play outside- the winter can be dreadful and you gotta make the mostoutof the best days!

Don't be a stranger... you have a lot of caring friends here. :heart:


----------



## JimD

*RASPBERRY!!!!!! Hiiiiiiiiiii!!*:jumpforjoy:

*HI SLG!!!!!!:wave:*

*HI SEBS!!!!!:bunnydance:*



*Miss you all!!*

~Jim


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

It's official.Sebastian is spoiled. I don't mean just a little biteither.



My husband got in the habit of giving Sebbie a good scratch behind theears and a frosted mini wheat everymorning whenhewent out and poured his first cup of coffee.

This weekend Hubby slept in and I was up and about by myself. All of asudden I hear the most awful racket coming from the other room. Itsounded like Sebastian's cage was coming apart! I went running in thereand he was jumping from one level to the next (he knows just where tohit the boards to make the most noise) He was throwing his toys,grabbing his cage door and shaking it, tossing the roofoff ofhis log cabin- 

all because nobody had brought his royalhighness a frosted mini wheatyet!



I thought surely this was a one time thing... Then we get a repeatperformance this morning when Hubby poured his coffee and dared to walkout of the kitchen without finishing the routine! He had barely satdown on the sofa before it sounded like a demolition crew was in theother room! 

What have we done??? 





Raspberry


----------



## Nicky Snow

You have created the cutest little monster that ever there was!


----------



## naturestee

*Nicky Snow wrote: *


> You have created the cutest little monster that ever there was!


Agreed!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*naturestee wrote:*


> *Nicky Snow wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> You havecreated the cutest little monster that ever there was!
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed!
Click to expand...

Here Here. Go Sebbie Go :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## 2bunmom

hahahaha That is so funny!!!I guess you forgot, rabbits like a routine.  Onceyou start it, it has tocontinue.:bunnydance: Apparently he likesthe routine and he is not going to let you forgetit!!! What a sweetheart. Beckie


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Oh,great... just whatI need, another monster in thehouse...


----------



## bunnydude

:rofl:


----------



## LuvaBun

:XWhat d'ya mean by not giving mylittle boy his breakfast???? No wonder he had to make himselfheard. I mean, shredded wheat is full of fibre (OK, we'll forget aboutthe sugar frosting) and he just wanted to make sure his little systemdoesn't go into stasis and worry his mommy. It was*YOU* he was thinking about all the time!!! 

Jan


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> tossing the roofoffof his log cabin-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry


ummmmm........ the one from the Boathouse Party door prises?:embarrassed:

(Binkie does the same thing with hers when breakfast is late ...too funny!!)

~Jim


----------



## slavetoabunny

I usually give Sparky and Scooter theirbreakfast as soon as I get up. If they hear me up and I'm notserving them within a few minutes they start throwing toys and rattlingthe pen. Spoiled bunnies!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*JimD wrote: *


> ummmmm........ the one from the Boathouse Party door prises?:embarrassed:
> 
> ~Jim


Yep, the very same! 

I don't know how his plump, fuzzy buttfits through that little log cabin dooranymore....


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Howdy Howdy ........Pug Mom here.Devoted to pugs is ready for a peak. Still have some tweakingto do and I should have to forum page up this week end.



Go take a peakug::bunnybutt:it's all about pugs and bunnies.

www.devotedtopugs.com


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

It is about time YOU admitted it. Anybunny with the luxary accomidations that Sebbie has isSPOILED. :laugh:

Count your blessings ........ Gomer isn't in a cage and he'll take your fingers OFF if food is involved.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I thought I'd post a nice picture of Sebastian because it won't be long before he looks like he got in a fight with a weed whacker! 

He is blowing his coat again, which seems like an constant thing with him this winter. I think it's because we've had such an odd winter. But he is so funny because when he gets to the point that he is losing the fur on his face, he wants his crown and face scratched... and plucked! :shock:

Then he looks kind of funny because he has a bunch of bald spots all over his face and head!


----------



## LuvaBun

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> I thought I'd post a nice picture of Sebastian because it won't be long before he looks like he got in a fight with a weed whacker!


 :shock:. Uh oh. Sounds like mommy is going to get theclippers out. Run and hide Sebbie - keep your dignity!

BTW - it is a nice picture of my little boy 

Jan


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

That poor baby never has a chance..........Razz gets those clippers and she becomes consumed..........GET RID OF THE HAIR :scared:Gomer and Cleo thinks she's just jealous cause Sebbie's hair is prettier than hers.


----------



## Pipp

Razz ----> :sweep

Sebbie ---> :baghead



SAS:tongueand PIPP :brownbunny


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*Pipp wrote: *


> Razz ----> :sweep
> 
> Sebbie ---> :baghead
> 
> 
> 
> SAS:tongueand PIPP :brownbunny


lol, true true pipp. I jsut love it. Sebbie run for your dear life. If you need a place to get away from mommie and the clippers you and SLG can come here for awhile.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Sebastian had a big adventure yesterday. SLG took him to school for the day! 

Her teacher said in honor of his birthday, which is coming up on the 17th of this month, Sebastian could come and spend the day with the class. 

Personally, I'm not sure whogot the better end of the deal. Let it be said, a lesser rabbit would have been a nervous wreck by the end of the day. But not Sebbie! He was as cool as a cucumber! 

He let everybody hold him and love on him, he gave kisses,bunny flopped and just hung out with the kids!SLG was so excited that she got to take him and share him with everyone all day long. 

I can't believe it's been so long since I've taken any new photos of him....



I better get busy!

Raspberry


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Yeah Razz where have ya been. I bet SLG was excited to do that. Awwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Pipp

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> I can't believe it's been so long since I've taken any new photos of him....
> 
> 
> 
> I better get busy!
> 
> Raspberry


 

:waiting:


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh. what an awesome thing to do. I bet Sebbie loved it - all that attention and all . And yes, Mrs Razz, we could *certainly* do with some new photos :tongue

Jan


----------



## LuvaBun

:shock:OOOPPPSS! So sorry I forgot!






HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, SEBASTIAN!

Hope my special boy had a special day!

Love and bunny kisses,Jan, Pernod and Perry xxxx


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

A few photos of SLG and Sebastianonhis Birthday. They shared some popcorn and lots of snuggletime! It was very cute. Sebastian likes to hang out on theback of the sofa, and when SLG would put a piece of popcorn in hermouth, he would stick his head around herchin and take piecesout of her mouth! :shock:

Pretty soon he started grooming her andthen they shared a kiss ortwo.



I'll have to take some more photos. Helooked a little grumpy in most of them, so I'll have totryagain.



Raspberry


----------



## Lissa

Oh my!!!! I am just tickled by thosepictures! I love them!! Those two are peas andcarrots!! A match made in heaven! :inlove:


----------



## jordiwes

Oh my, that is just precious.

:love::hearts:birthday:Sebbie!


----------



## naturestee

I love that last pic! Total cuteness AND ear control! I've missed seeing Sebbie and SLG.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Aw... Snuggles and Kisses. :hug2
Pebbles got some popcorn last night. Not too much because it was the buttery flavor. opcorn2

Rainbows!


----------



## 2bunmom

AWWWWW look at SLG and Sebbie!!!  I love those pictures. Thanks for sharing. Beckie


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

He's so funny withthose uppy ears! I try to explain to him that no dignified lop-earredbunny has uppyears...

...but he doesn't payanyattention. 

He's so funny when he's out runningaround and he hears me doing something in the kitchen. Hewillcome zipping across the dinning room, like he's afraid hemight miss something, and pop his head around the kitchen cabinets. Hehasuppy ears, and they are pointedwayforwardalso. It's like "Hey, what are you doing in there?"


----------



## LuvaBun

:inlove:Awww, now that has made my day- new Sebbie and SLG pictures. And they are lovely pics too.The closeness they have just shows so much.

Of course he's afraid he may miss some thing - craisins, frosted wheat, oats etc etc... 

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I can't see the pictures.


----------



## Pipp

*Ack!! we missed Sebbie's birthday!! :kiss::bestwishes:birthday:

*RaspberrySwirl* wrote: *


> .... Hehasuppy ears, and they are pointedwayforwardalso. It's like "Hey, what are you doing inthere?"


*Try for THIS pic next -- if you don't already have one!*

*(And we've missed you guys!)* :hearts:

*sas , pipp :bunnydance:and the warren :brownbunny:toastingbuns:bunny24*


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Sebastian is OINKING! :shock:

He does it all the time! He used to makethis funny little sound when he got in trouble, but now it has evolvedinto a full blownOINK!



He does it when he's excited and he doesit when he wants extra attention or treats. It's sosilly!





Raspberry


----------



## Lissa

HAHAHA! Too Funny!!


----------



## naturestee

AHA! So that's who Loki was calling! He was giving Sebbie oinking lessons!

I love it. They sound so silly!


----------



## LuvaBun

LOL! That is too cute! Pernod oinks and grunts, but then she can be a little Piggy. BTW any new pics 

Jan


----------



## Pipp

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> Sebastian is OINKING! :shock:


:roflmao:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## Pet_Bunny

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> but now it hasevolved into a full blown OINK!


That's what happens when the forum goes down.
Pebbles will be wondering what's wrong when there is no camera in her face. :foreheadsmack:

Rainbows!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I shared this withCarolyn this morning and thought perhaps it was worthy of sharinghere!



Sebastian ran out of food the other nightandSLG didn't tell me, so that meant the next night when itwas time to feed him.... he had none! Boy, was he ticked off!!! He tookhis log cabin apart, chewed his straw mats up and then pulled them offthe bottom of the cage, chewed the chloroplast off the sides of hiscage, took his litterbox out of the corner and dug the stuff out of itand pulled his hayrack off it'smounting!:shock:It's not like he wenthungry for crying out loud! He had hay and he always gets shreddedwheat and other snacks. 

Okay, so anyway, yesterday I went to gethis food and they were out of it! I went to two other places and nobodyhad it anywhere. Now I know I'm in deep trouble. I had to buy somethingelse. I come home and act all excited and tell him "Sebbie, look what Igot for you! It's a yummy new treat!" He runs over, all happyto see me and happy that I'm filling his bowl. He shoves my hand out ofthe way and sticks his head in it. One sniff and he lifts his head andglares at me. A big thump, then he whirls around and gives me the butt!He would have nothing to do with it! 

Hours went by and he wouldn't touch it.Finally I went out late last night and opened the cage and he camerunning over again. I sat down and took one piece out of the bowl andoffered it to him. He took it and chomped it down. So, I got anotherone and he ate it. This was bunk! He would eat it, IF I would handfeedit to him!He couldn't get them out of my fingers fast enough.He kept nibbling my fingers and biting my nails! He was so hungry! Itried to put my hand down in the bowl and get him to takethemdown by the others, but he would have nothing to do with it. SillyRabbit!I finally put some extra treats in his bowland went to bed. That darn rabbit will learn to eat hisnewpellets by himself or he'll go on a haydiet!:X

Here's some new pics of the monster bunny! 






















Oh, and SLG got a haircuttoo!


----------



## jordiwes

HAhahha, that was great!

Sebastian has a major case of SBS - spoiled bunny syndrome!

What a face:






And great haircut, SLG!


----------



## LuvaBun

:sunshine:LOL! That'll teachya to forget about his Lordship's food. I hope you peeled a few grapesfor him too . 

Sebbie is as gorgeous as ever, and WOW! SLG looks so grown up -*Love* the hair (just as well her mom didn't takethe scissors to it :brat

Jan


----------



## Pipp

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> :sunshine:LOL! That'll teach ya toforget about his Lordship's food. I hope you peeled a few grapes forhim too .
> 
> Sebbie is as gorgeous as ever, and WOW! SLG looks so grown up -*Love* the hair (just as well her mom didn't takethe scissors to it :brat
> 
> Jan




This is as funny as the original post!! "Peel me a grape, woman!" 

He just wants you to keep proving how much you love him. (And of course he wants a slave). Typical male! 

And:highfive:re: Razz andthosescissors! Next timeshe should takeSebbie to SLG's stylist!:roflmao:



SAS





(Don't make me smack!)


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Those are beautiful pictures of Sebastian and SLG. 

I was in a similar situation a few weeksago too. I was running low onpellets, and I had to plan a tripto Calgary (180 miles away) tobuy more Oxbow. Things we have to do for ourbunnies.... taking a day off work anddriving six hours just to get food forthem. Then they pick out thetreats mixed in their food andnever touch the pellets. :disgust:

Rainbows!


----------



## naturestee

Oh poor Sebbie! I can't stop laughing. I can just imagine my little beasts doing the same thing.

He actually reminds me of Cartman on South Park, except that Sebbie'sWAY more cute. Mooooooommmmm! Bring me my cheesypoofs! And some pie!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

It's really quitepathetic how well all of you totally understandthis...



What have webecome??





And WHAT isthis???? Pet Bunny Said "...and Ihad to plan a trip to Calgary (180miles away) to buy more Oxbow. Things wehave to do for our bunnies.... taking a day offwork and driving six hours just to get foodfor them."

I know people that won't take a day off for their human babies! :shock:

OH and don't think all those smartcomments about the scissors got by me, they didn't! 





Raspberry


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Hee hee


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

OH! And here comesMs. Thang, thinkin' she's cute with her misrepresentations against mycharacter! :X

I'll show youhaircut!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

And what's wrongwith this haircutanyway?


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Sorry, couldn't resist. I need to back that pic up on CD in case my computer and Photobucket both blow up. 

Did you use clippers for Sebbie's "crew cut"? I needtoshave Toby and Shadow, but I don't know what type ofclippers to get. I don'tknow any groomers I wouldtrust. I'm worried because of their thin skin.Bleeding wouldNOT be cool, plus it would stress themout. 

I may just let the vet do it.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

When he had thatparticular haircut, it was when he was in for his neuter. They did itwhen he was still asleep and it was with clippers. I've trimmed himreally closely a number of times and I do it with very sharp, verysmall bladed scissors. They have a blade of maybe 3". I got that ideafrom Pam. It's much easier to slip the tiny tip under mats and use thesmall blades on the fuzzy hair.

I've never cut him. Not even once. I'mscared to death to use clippers! I've used clippers on my dogs foryears, but Sebbie's skin is so delicate...


----------



## edwinf8936

:bunny18

I have 4 and they will only eat one brand of pellets. I haveto go to one store to get them. tried all kinds of others anno go.

Ed:roflmao:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Ed, Ed,Ed....



All these months you've had me convinced you were the most sensible of all of us! 

You may very well be the most sensible,but you are just as controlled by your furkid as any other bunny Daddy!





Raspberry


----------



## Elf Mommy

I was so thrilled when my sister brought home alittle bunny just like Sebbie. It will be like I get to hold him when Ihold her Cinnabunny


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

:bunnydance:How cool that you get to share the love withcinnabunny!


----------



## muchloveforbunny

I love your pictures. They are so beautiful.I enjoyed looking at them.You're so blessed.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Believe me I know it, and I never take it for granted. 

Thank you for the compliment on my pictures! 

Raspberry


----------



## JimD

It's been I while since I looked at this thread!!

How dare you call him the "Monster bun". The nerve of you :X.I think you should send him right to us in NJ where we can always keephis favorite stuff stocked.



....truly pathetic we are....no?



I can remember being so relieved that I would be able to pick up Woody Pet in CT when we visited Carolyn lat summer.

~Jim


----------



## edwinf8936

It is no use buying the ones they won't eat!!

Ed


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

He is a monster bunny! And I can prove it!!! 

He has started digging his Woody Pet outof his litter box and kicking it all over the place! 

I know he's doing it to get back at mefor buying the "other stuff" instead of his regular pellets. GrumpyBunny! :X

Raspberry


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

SLG spent Saturdaymorning playing with Mr. Grumpy Bunny! Even when he's been a monsterbunny, he's always so good to her. 

How many bunnies would tolerate babystrollers, doll beds, high chairs, and now - being carried around in apurse??

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYDWUS

Here you go, Bunny In A Bag! 






















And then they ended it with a little bit of Bunny Lovin'! :inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun

:nonono:How can you call that darlinglittle Sebastian Grumpy or a Monster????? I mean, lookit thelittle Angel being transported in a bag, and loving on his little girl.He is a model bunny. Shame that you blacken his good name :X

Jan


----------



## Flopsy

Aw, hes so adorable, just like Flopsy.Hes so sweet letting her carry him around like that. I bet he enjoyedevery minute of it.


----------



## Pipp

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> And then they ended it with alittle bit of Bunny Lovin'! :inlove:


AW wwwww !!! This is one of the bestbunny pics EVER! There's got to be a photo contestsomewhere. (Maybe you can win a trip to Hawaii....)

Anyhoo,



..I'mstill on a deadline, can barely get my crew fed! (But I'mreading every word -- and pic!!)

Give your gang a :kiss:forme!

sas, pipp :bunnydance:, dill :bunnyheart, radar and darry:toastingbunsand sherry :brownbunnythe interloper


----------



## naturestee

I love seeing SLG with her fuzzy little man! So sweet!

Just don't let that purse carrying thing catch on, or the next thingyou know Paris Hilton will start carrying some poor bunny around likeher chihuahua!:shock:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*naturestee wrote:*


> Just don't let that purse carrying thing catch on, or thenext thing you know Paris Hilton will start carrying some poor bunnyaround like her chihuahua!:shock:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


>




AHHH!!! There's my girl!! How is she doing??!! Tell her i miss her and love her lots n lots!!!!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

She's doing just great! 

She "went to Prom" with all the big kids last Saturday night! 

She got her nails and hairdone,and then picked a dress out of her closet sothat she could go down and take pictures with all of her sistersfriends. Theyhave known her since she was a baby and she'salways tagged along with them. This is their senior year, so this wasagrand end to it all! 

She took photos and then went down andwalked the red carpet into the Prom and then got to watch all thecouples as they entered. She loved it!



 

Now, I get afew yearsbreak before we have to do it again!


----------



## Lissa

You have such a beautiful family. 

Look at SLG all grown up!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

Awww!! Look at her! What a hottie! My prom is in2 weeks, you know imma load u up on pictures like i did last year! Imso excited! Senior prom... wow... i feel old!

give her and sebbie kisses for me!


----------



## bluscuroforesta

sooooooo cuuute


----------



## lucylocket

what lovely pictures 

i love her hair 

absolutely buetiful pictures 

varna xxxx


----------



## cheryl

you really do have such a lovely family,SLG isjust the prettiest girl,ohh and just look at sebbie in the bag,hehe baga bunny,he is just adorable and i just love this picture you can seethe love between both of them,this is one sweet picture..








cheryl


----------



## LuvaBun

I love seeing pics of your family - they are so good looking!

SLG does look really grown up - are ya fighting the boys back yet??? Nomatter - they could never compare with the number 1 guy in her life -Sebastian!!!

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Thanks you all!She is growing up very fast. I'm glad Sebastian is the onlyguy in the picture so far! :shock:

Raspberry


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Beautiful pictures of the family.

Rainbows!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

:tantrum::tantrum::tantrum::tantrum::tantrum:Iwanna see more pics of Sebbie NOW:tantrum::tantrum::tantrum::tantrum::tantrum::tantrum::tantrum:


----------



## Anneliese

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> :tantrum::tantrum::tantrum::tantrum::tantrum:Iwanna see more pics of Sebbie NOW:tantrum::tantrum::tantrum::tantrum::tantrum::tantrum::tantrum:




Me too! :wink:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Geez, you guys are relentless! 

The kids wanted to take him to the Graduation Party!! :shock:

Raspberry


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Why not. I would have taken MeatHead to the parties as well if I still had him. lol


----------



## LuvaBun

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Geez, you guys are relentless!
> 
> The kids wanted to take him to the Graduation Party!! :shock:
> 
> Raspberry


:nonono:You mean you *didn't *??? He could've gotall dressed up in some smart tux and been the Bun of the Ball! 

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> ...and been the Bun of the Ball!
> 
> Jan


----------



## m.e.

Razz is no fun! :brat:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*m.e. wrote: *


> Razz is no fun! :brat:


come on Razz, we want pics of Sebbie NOW :growl::tantrum::nonono:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Hello everyone, I can't believe how long it's been since I've checked in!

Things really took off with my job and it seems like I have a few more balls than I can efficiently juggle! I've been browsing around and all the bunnies look beautiful! :inlove:

SLG played softball this summer and just loved it! She did really well. Her arthritis only flared up a little bit, but not enough to slow her down. Two weeks ago her team was tied in the last inning of the game, she was up to bat, two outs, two strikes, and she hit a HOME RUN!!! :jumpforjoy:It was her first one ever! It was also the first home run that anyone on her team or her little league had hit yet this year, so she felt very special when all the parents on both sides were cheering for her! 

We spent a week at the lake over the Independence Day Holiday. Sebastian got to go of course. He loves going camping at the lake! What he didn't like however, was the screech owl that was hanging out in the trees leering at him all the time! :shock:

We had to keep his pen covered and stay nearby to keep him from becoming an owl snack. 

I finally got SLG's computer up and running with Internet service, so I'll try to get her to slow down long enough to sign on and say hello. 

I hope everyone is happy and healthy. 

Raspberry


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Hey long time no see :bunnydance::bunnydance:



Way to go SLG, keep up the great work and hit some more homerruns:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> HOME RUN!!! :jumpforjoy:


 
Well you better watch out for all the major leagues don't come over to sign her up. 

Here is Sebastian at the lake .... :fishing:

Rainbows!


----------



## jordiwes

Great to hear from you two! I was just thinking about you. We haven't had our Sebbie fix in a while!


----------



## LuvaBun

:hug::jumpforjoy:WOOHOO, Raspberry's Back!! Where ya been, girl?? And working hard is nooooo excuse:tongue

WTG, SLG. That is just awesome - and to hear *both* sets of parents cheering is really special. I am so pleased the arthritis isn't so bad at the moment, and certainly not stopping you.

Poor Sebbie. Nasty owl wanted to have you for himself. He'd better wait in line - lots of us want you first!!! But I guesswe'll have to make do with *UPDATED PICTURES!!!!*_ (Hint hint)!_

Jan


----------



## Pipp

A HOME RUN!!




:goodjob



:colors:arty0002
We all miss you guys SO MUCH around here!






:group

Come back soon! (or else!)





And with pics!







sas  pipp:bunnyheart dill :bunnydance: sherry :brownbunny radar :bunny24and darry :anotherbun


----------



## babybabbit

hi Raberryswirl, i a-b-s-o-l-u-t-u-t-e-l-y loooooove:heartbeatthose pics of yours but eispecially 1.your daughter 'in front of the telly watching country music on saturday morning'
2.your daughter on the armchair lying with sabastian on one half of the chair and her the other side.
3.those two under the table.

i also have two questions that i desperately want answered 
1.how does sabastians little girl pick up sabastian? (i'm having trouble holding Tallulah)
2.how do you make a bunnt blog?

if u can help then thanx!

babyb:brown-bunny


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Thanks! Those are some of my favorite photos too! Sebastian has always been just a puddle of love and never minded being picked up and cuddled.

 

His little girl has known him since he was born and he has been handled daily, oh what am I saying,hourly... and he just lays there and soaks it up! 

Though Carolyn is finding it difficult to believe, he is beginning to show a little attitude now days. 





If we happen to be late delivering his majesty his piece of shredded wheat in the morning, he will throw the roof of his log cabin, throw all his toys off his top level of his condo, and then proceed to rattle the condo door until somebody comes running!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

:tantrum:NOW WHERE ARE HIS BUNNYTURES RAZZ:tantrum:WE WANT SEBBIE, WE WANT SEBBIE:tantrum:

Oh and welcome back:bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> If we happen to be late delivering his majesty his piece of shredded wheat in the morning, he will throw the roof of his log cabin, throw all his toys off his top level of his condo, and then proceed to rattle the condo door until somebody comes running!


 Well, how else is the poor little man going to let you know he's starving to death without his breakfast :disgust:. It's not *attitude, *it's character :brat:

Jan


----------



## charlottes mum

aww your rabbit is soo sweet !!!:apollo:


----------



## babybabbit

thanz anyways rassberry,
you and everyone i've spoken too so far are stars!:star:
lovin this place!:heartbeat
i'm pretty sure it's hormones too now i've spoken to everybody.
oh well we're workin on it, aren't we lula?:jumpingbunny:


----------



## naturestee

Hi Raz! I can't believe I missed this! That's so awesome that SLG hit a home run!

And we really need some pics of Sebbie! :rant


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> Though Carolyn is finding it difficult to believe, he is beginning to show a little attitude now days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we happen to be late delivering his majesty his piece of shredded wheat in the morning, he will throw the roof of his log cabin, throw all his toys off his top level of his condo, and then proceed to rattle the condo door until somebody comes running!


 That's not an attitude! That's called spoiled. Now some of us know when to stop so our bunnies don't get spoiled... like me for instance.

_*Runs outside to feed veggies on time before she ends up with2 disasterous cages and 3 bunny butts.*:bunnyangel:_


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

No doubt, he IS spoiled! He had to have his own suitcase when we went to the lake to go camping! :?

Naturestee, I giggle every time I see your avatar!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

His own suitcase. Oh my



NOW WHERE ARE PICS OF MY SEBBIE:tantrum::tantrum::tantrum::tantrum::tantrum::tantrum:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

On the digital camera!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> On the digital camera!:tantrum:


----------



## JimD

......somebunnie mentioned that there MIGHT be some new pics here.:?
"What's up with that?"









Hope you're all doing well!
~Jim


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*JimD wrote: *


> ......somebunnie mentioned that there MIGHT be some new pics here.:?
> "What's up with that?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're all doing well!
> ~Jim


You got that right JimD, soooooooooooo where are the bunnietures Razz. You are really causing a ruckus. Don't make me get your good friend pugmom, she may have to punish you and demand you to post bunnietures.


----------



## LuvaBun

:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead

*WHERE'S THE PICS??WHERE'S THE PICS??WHERE'S THE PICS??WHERE'S THE PICS?WHERE'S THEPICS??WHERE'S THE PICS??WHERE'S THE PICS??WHERE'S THE PICS??WHERE'S THE PICWHERE'S THE PICS??S??WHERE'S THE PICS??S??*

*:brat:*

*jAN
*


----------



## JimD

:stikpoke:camera:bunny17


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Geez, the harassment here is _ridiculous_! 

I am NOT feeling the love... :X

Here you go!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

:bunnydance:Oh wow! SLG just gets prettier and bigger every time I see her pictures! She definitely has Sebastian's good looks. 

I want MORE pictures! And I'm glad to see he isn't shaved anymore... or I might hve to dress him up again.:sunshine:


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> Geez, the harassment here is _ridiculous_!


 
Hey....it works, though.

3 pics? Dats it?:?

Oh my!

~Jim



...kidding aside, give those two a hug & kiss from us all!! Oh....and ones for you and the Mr, too!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> Geez, the harassment here is _ridiculous_!
> 
> I am NOT feeling the love... :X
> 
> Here you go!


 :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

:shock:Look how beautiful your Daughter had gotten each day. Oh she is going to be one beautiful Bride someday.

Look at Sebbie, we sure miss ya there too.

SLG looks just like my niece with dark eyses, cute freckeled face, and the hair, she looks good in that hair length.

:hug:You are loved. But hey it worked. lol


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> I am NOT feeling the love... :X


 


Can You Feel It Now?

:heartbeat :kiss::heartbeat :inlove: :heartbeat :hug: :heartbeat:kiss1 :heartbeat

Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## JimD

Can't feel the love????

dontcha know..."It is where we are."

:bunnydance:


----------



## babybabbit

hey razz haven't spoke to anyone in ages,aaaaaaaah,sebbie and slg both lookin dazzlin in those pics!!!keep sendin pics!:rainbow::thanks:

babyb:bunnybutt:


----------



## LuvaBun

:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo

Thank you, Thank you, Thank You!

They are still the most adorable couple - I love SLG's hair! How has Sebbie coped with the heat this year?

And ya *know* we love you - who else can take all the insults as well as you do??

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:Jan


----------



## naturestee

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> Geez, the harassment here is _ridiculous_!


 
Yes, but it gets us what we want, doesn't it?

It's been way too long since I've seen those two!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Okay, I guess I feel a little bit loved now...



I miss you guys! 

It always feels good to come back and check in for a little while. I miss the good ol' days when my"day job" was playing on the BunnyForum withCarolyn, Buck Jones and BunnyMommy. 

I'm really glad you guys have stuck together and stayed a family. However odd a family you may be...



XOXO-

Razz


----------



## JimD

:wave2


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Right back atcha! 

We went to the lake again this weekend, but Sebbie had to stay home. It is still in the 100s here and much too hot for a fuzzy bunny to enjoy the great outdoors. He is so silly that he actually thinks it's hot _indoors_!



Even with a ceiling fan and in a room with an extra airconditioner... Silly Rabbit!! 

It's probably a good thing that he stayed home anyway, even without the weather issue. Last time we had an owl in camp. This time there was a family of bald eagles! :shock:

Hope everyone is doing well. Somebody please do a rain dance for Kansas!!!



Raspberry


----------



## naturestee

Hi Ras! We just got back from camping too. The rabbits and kittens stayed safe at home, with two doting friends to slave over them twice a day! Spoiled beasts!

I'd do a rain dance for you except I'm too busy doing it for us. We tried to go white water rafting on the Wolf River. But it's so dry that the water level was really low, and we spent more time hauling our raft over the rocks than flowing over them with the water. From the looks of the bigger boulders, the river normally runs at about a foot and a half higher and most of those rocks would have been completely underwater. We're planning on trying again in spring, though!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I forgot you were in Wisconsin!!! :colors:

I was just there two weeks ago! We were going to take the kids canoing or raftingon the Namekagon- we were afraid it wouldn't have enough water but it did. We didn't end up going; maybe next time. I've been spendingsummers on our family propertyin Wisconsin all of my life.It'sdryer there now than I've ever seen it. And since when does it get as hot in the Northern Woods of Wisconsin as it does in Kansas??

So much for escaping the heat!


----------



## naturestee

It's over 90 for a good chunk of the summer here. Although we were pretty chilly on Friday night. I think we need to get actual sleeping bags instead of just a pile of blankets. Brr!

What area were you in, if you don't mind? We camped at Boulder Lake, which is near Shawano. And not too far from my old Girl Scout camp! The Wolf River is really popular for rafting. I've never heard of the Namekagon River though.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

We are far north- about an hour south of Deluth. Or a half an hour+ north of Minneapolis and then anhalf an hour east to the Rice Lake area- We took a day trip up to Superior this time and went all the way up to Grand Marais- It was really a neat trip, but the water in all the streams and water falls was down to only a trickle. It was right around 100 degrees the week we were there. Of course it was near 110 here in Kansas that week, so I guess we did get a break!


----------



## allison

Oh yeah, it was up to 103 the other week.


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> I've been spendingsummers on our family propertyin Wisconsin all of my life.


 

I spentquite a fewsummers in Hiles...'bout 2 hours east of Rice Lake.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

It's a small world after all... 

 



It's a small world after all...





It's a small, small world...


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> It's a small world after all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a small world after all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a small, small world...


 Oh great!!!.....I won't be able to get that song out of my head for days now.


----------



## naturestee

I think we need a Wisconsin bunny party!


----------



## allison

Can a Minesotan come?

I live about 2 hours from Wisconsin.


----------



## rabbit_whisperer

Really a rabbit party?



COOL! I wanna go,MN.


----------



## JimD

*naturestee wrote: *


> I think we need a Wisconsin bunny party!


 I can remember my parents taking me to the Wisconsin Dells . And Beer and Brats festivals in the summer, too.

Bart Starr was still playing for the Packers at that time.:shock:


----------



## coolbunnybun

me i wanna go i wanna go *CHESTER says: ME WANT TO GO TO PARTY I WANT TO SEE SEBATISN* chester likes her.....:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Did somebody say "Party???"



We like Bunny Parties!!! 

Of course folks from MN are welcome!

If we planned another Bunny Party, (we did one last year in July) most anyone would be welcome. 

We just don't let freaky stalker types hang out with us!



Jim, isn't Wisconsin beer the best?? I love Leinenkugels!!! And you just gotta love those brats too! 

Maybe we shouldconsiderthis Wisconsin Bunny Party thing...


----------



## Pipp

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> We just don't let freaky stalker types hang out with us!


 

Awwww, no fair!! I really wanted to go!!! :bawl


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## MyBabyBunnies

*Pipp wrote: *


> Awwww, no fair!! I really wanted to go!!! :bawl


 :laugh:

I think all you should head north to Alberta and bring the bunnies too. :angel:I swear most of them will go back home with their owners.


----------



## babybabbit

ha ha mbb, :brownbunny bunny get together ha? sounds like fun!arty:


----------



## JimD

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> I swear most of them will go back home with their owners.


 
...precisly why my bunnies don't go to parties.

*BACK OFF, YOU BUNNIE-NAPPERS*!!!!:zoro:



Besides, the bunnies are always leaving the ashtrys full and their empties all around.


----------



## Pipp

*JimD wrote: *


> Besides, the bunnies are always leaving the ashtrys full and their empties all around.


 :roflmao:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Yep, I remember last time... We just couldn't keep those bunnies out of the booze! :shock:








You are absolutely right. We should be responsible bunny parents. I'm going to chaperone Sebbie and make sure that the only bottle he takes to a bunny party is an Oasiswater bottle!


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> I'm going to chaperone Sebbie and make sure that the only bottle he takes to a bunny party is an Oasiswater bottle!


 

That picture is the bunnie-hugger's-binkie!!! I'm loving it to pieces!!!:toastingbuns

My bunnies have a problem with bottle tops unless they're twist-off :expressionless


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Okay, soIspoiledhim with a bunny condo,I gave himtoys, drive 30 minutes to buy the one kind of pellets he likes, givehim treats on demand...one would think life is good for a bunny in thishouse, right?? 

Sooo, last night SLG and I clean out his Condo, give him fresh WoodyPet, and vacuum up allthe mess in the dinning room that healways creates. 

This morning, I'm pouring my coffee and he does his usual squished face through the cage, wanting out- This one- 






And I didn't let him out because I had tocome down to my computer and finish up some work. 

Not two minutes after I left the room I hear him making all thisracket, so I go back in to see what he's upto.



I step around the corner, he looks rightat me with a "How Dare You Leave MeIn This Awful Place" look,hops in his litter box, and starts digging like a dog!!! 





Woody Pet was flyingeverywhere!!! I ran over to the cage and told him"NO!" 

He got out of the litter box and started pulling on it! :shock:

Before it was all over, he had scattered it all over the newly cleanedfloor of his condo, and the freshly vacuumed floor of my dinning room,then flopped down right in the middle of it in total contentment, BunnyButt in my direction. Ungrateful little beast! :X


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

haha, he's got you trained well.

Way to go Sebbie.:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Jess_sully

How hilarious. Sounds like he's got youwrapped around his little finger. Did you reward his bad behavior byletting him out after that? I've seen plenty of bunny tantrums in mydays, our Theodore was a pro at it. Sounds like Sebbie is, too.


----------



## naturestee

Ras, how could you resist that face?

You should see Loki. I leave his pen door open for two hoursand he barely pokes his head out. Then I give him pellets andveggies and close the door. As soon as he's done eating, hedigs the wood pellets out of the box and gives me this look like I'msupposed to let him out! For Christ's sake, his pen covershalf of a bedroom!!!


----------



## maherwoman

Oh, that is too funny! Miss Maisiegets in moods like that, too...I finally gave up trying to make herleave her bottom floor litterbox alone, and she now uses it for atoybox. She moved it under her first level (where she likesto lay down/hide/pretend to be a shadow) and put all her toys init. It's so cute. She laid them around with somenewspaper shreddies (like she wants them to be nice andcomfy). What a cutie!! I love seeing what shedecides to do with things! 

Funny because she's not "going" where it used to reside on the otherside of the cage...she just uses the upstairs one now, and uses thedownstairs one for a toybox. CUTE!!

Anyway, I know what you mean about the ranting and ravings...Maisiemakes such an ungodly amount of racket sometimes!! Why, justtonight, we had about five friends over, and Maisie started getting allhormony and jumping around in her cage, throwing things around, makingan INSANE amount of noise for a little 5lb bunny, and my friends allsaid, "WOAH!!" It startled everyone here!Hehe...she's my little princess, with the HUGE personality! Ilove her so...


----------



## JimD

Repeat after me,

:bow...i am not worthy...:bow...i am not worthy.....:bow...i am not worthy


----------



## Carolyn

Poor Punkin! :sad:

You have it wrong, Razzberry. YOU'RE the Ingrate! :foreheadsmack:

Why don't you do that little one a favor and send him to me - we'llgive him the love he deserves. My Poor Precious. 

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Maybe I will send him your way... I think I still have his airmail box- 







And anyway, I'm tired of being the badguy for giving him his haircuts! :X 

You can do it forawhile!

Raspberry


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Poor Sebbie should come live here before he ends up like this again...






(Sooner or later I'll have that picture posted in EVERY thread on here...)


----------



## Lissa

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


>




That's too cute.


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Maybe I will send him yourway... I think I still have his airmail box-
> 
> 
> 
> And anyway, I'm tired of him ! :X
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry




Did she really say that??:?













...ummm maybe I left a few words out :expressionless


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*JimD wrote: *


> Did she really say that??:?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

*JimD wrote:*


> *RaspberrySwirl wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I will send him yourway... I think I still have his airmail box-
> 
> 
> 
> And anyway, I'm tired of him ! :X
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did she really say that??:?
Click to expand...

Yes she did Jim... I see it too! :bunnyangel:I guess Sebbie can come live with me now!


----------



## Carolyn

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Maybe I will send him yourway... I think I still have his airmail box-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And anyway, I'm tired of being the badguy for giving him his haircuts! :X
> 
> You can do it forawhile!
> 
> Raspberry




Sounds good to me. Send him to me, Big Shot! You don't really deserve him anyway.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I have to share anew story with you guys. I already told Carolyn this morning and shethought it was pretty funny, so I guess I'll share! 

We got a new puppy Monday night, an 8 week old Cairn Terrier. 

We let Sebbie out last night to check outthe puppy- He ran right up to her and nudged her, nose to nose- Sheflattened herself all the way to the ground with her tail tucked andher ears flattened to her head! Seb is three times her size! He didthat to her three times and then the fourth time she started waggingher tail but stayed down flat, acknowledging that Sebbie was indeed,"the Big Kahuna." 

Pretty soon she timidly followed him alittle bit. Then the mistake happened. She sniffed his butt- He hateshaving his tail touched! He hopped straight up in the air about 18",flipped around and jumpedover the top of her, all in one move-then sped across the room! She bolted over and hid behind my ankleswith a "Holy Cow! What was that?" Kind of look on her face! The nexttime he approached her he hopped right up to her, raised up on his backlegs and punched her with his front paws and then turned around andhopped away!!! 

My hubbywas dying laughing! Hesaid Seb made it clear who's territory it was from the get-go!

So, now we have this dog whose breed hasa history ofhunting badgers and such, and she's terrified ofthe big, mean rabbit...


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Aww pictures to see that dog bow down to his majasty King Sebbie who is the boss of all.

Way to go Sebbie, you need to teach her that you are the King and sheis only a princess. Awwwwwwwwwww:bunnydance:I would love tosee that.


----------



## JimD

That's too funny, Raz! Although I'm not really surprised about the Little Big Kahuna flexing his alpha-ness .

We've got a 1 year old puppy thats part Ridgeback (Ridgebacks weretraditionally used for hunting lions) and she loves the bunnies. She'salways trying to make friends with them, but because of her breeding weare very cautious. They are only allowed to have contact "through thewires".
This morning the puppy snuck into the bunnie room behind me and shemust have surprised Binkie from behind. Binkie HATES anybody messingwith her hindquarters. Well Binkie spun around and latched onto thepuppy's nose. The puppy yelped and tore tushie out of the room whileBinkie sat there and thumped.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Sounds like the adventures of Pebbles and our puppy Desmond.
Pebbles doesn't like to bechased by Desmond, and whenthat happens, Pebbles jumpsstraight up and lands on top ofDesmonds head before running away.

Rainbows! :colors:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

It is amazing to hear this, Samantha just laysthere while all of our buns pick on her by jumping over her. Boy do Imiss my bunnies.


----------



## LuvaBun

Wow Razz, what are you feeding Sebbie????. He'ssuddenly become this little demanding, bolshy ball of fur, afraid ofnothing :shock:. I think he needs to come here to be retrained intothat quiet, adorable little man we all know he is .

We Love Ya, Sebbie:kiss:

Jan


----------



## Pipp

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Maybe I will send him yourway... I think I still have his airmail box-



:inlove:

PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:



sas :yesipp :growlill ssdSherry:nono Radar :disgustand Darry:whatever


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Pipp wrote:*


> *RaspberrySwirl wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I will send him yourway... I think I still have his airmail box-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :inlove:
> 
> PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
> PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
> PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
> PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
> PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
> PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
> PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
> PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
> PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
> PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
> PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
> PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
> PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
> PO Box 47045, Vancouver, V6G3E1.... ray:
Click to expand...



:roflmao:


----------



## edwinf8936

:shock2:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

You're killing meSAS!!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Introducing Riley!


----------



## JimD

What a little cutie!!!!
The little bit of a tongue sticking out is a riot!!!!!

You must be on overload with all of the cuteness....cute kids, cute bunnie, cute pup.....


----------



## Moon Bunny

Awww, your puppy is so cute! And I love your bun, he sounds like a fiesty boy, lol. :bunnydance:


----------



## JimD

Just pack Riley in the box when you send Sebbie to me....k?


----------



## babybabbit

that pup is just adorable!!!!
i've fallen in love,lol, no affence sebbie you're gorgeous too!

baby b:bunnybutt:


----------



## LuvaBun

ok, THIS IS SOOOOO NOT FAIR!!!!!!!

Not only do you have a super-cute bun in the shape of Sebastian, butnow you have a super-cute puppy as well!!!! And to top it all, you havea super-cute family!!! I must be doing something wrong somewhere!:wink:

Jan


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh my he is too cute.


----------



## Flopsy

Its been awhile since I've seen new pics ofSebbie, I think you should send him down here for a littlebit instead of the trouble of taking some :camera... :hug:, dont worryabout the tremors :rollseyes: Fluffy didnt even noticethem:sleep:. I'll send him back I promise :goodluck (fingerscrossed)
----------------

Aww! Shes so adorable!

One thing thats cool, you have a cairn terrier and you live in kansas... coquincidence?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I will have totake some new pics of Seb. Especially now that Riley is almost as bigas he is! They are finally becoming "almost" buddies! At least theywill push their noses through the cage at each other! 

Seb gets such a kick at teasing her andthen hopping up to the top level of his condo and looking down at herbecause she can't get up that high to touchnoses.



I'm sure he thinks it's quite cool thatshe'll eat his poo! Me on the other hand, I'm not enjoying the puppykisses near as much thesedays...


----------



## JadeIcing

My rabbits chase my dog. She is scared of Connor. 



Alicia:sweepThe Maid, The buns Ringo Starr :runningrabbit:, SamanthaJane :apollo:,Connor Grayson:not listening, Teresa Mekare:bunny19, ANDTHE REST OF THE ZOO CREW!!!


----------



## m.e.

What a cutie pie :inlove:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Well, we had a lotof changes this year! I guess since the big kids moved out, we feltinclined to add to our family in the way of "furkids"!!!

First came Riley! :inlove:







And then after being horse crazy sinceshe was a toddler and asking forever and ever, I gave SLG ridinglessons for her birthday. She has done sooowell! 






So, then her big sister jumped on thebandwagon- I've been on it for years and years - and the three of usinvested together in another new baby! :jumpforjoy:






And of course our first born, and king of the mansion! 








My favorite Christmas photo ever...






Merry Christmas everyone! 

Raspberry, SLG, and family


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Hey WElcome back RAzz,

How is SLG doing. My my she has gotten so big already. :bunnydance:There is my Sebbie:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...I just love your horsey pictures, and your Christmas picture is adorable!!


----------



## mambo101

Sebastian looks like he is totally *not *into those antlers.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Your family is growing. 
How is Sebastian taking to the new additions?
Looks like SLG isgoing to need herown saddle. 
And the picture of SLG withSebastian just set me intothe Christmas mode. :inlove:
MerryChristmas!:holidaycandle:


----------



## LuvaBun

:hug:RAZZ!!! Good to see ya!

Wow, you got a horse???? Sooooo cool. Has Sebbie had a ride yet? Imean, that bunny is such a smart cutie, he can do *anything*. Ihave visions of him and SLG galloping into the sunset .

I love that pic of SLG and Sebastian, such a Happy Christmas pic. Hope you and your family have a wonderful time 

Jan


----------



## cheryl

Aww what lovely pictures Raspberryswirl,i absolutely love Riley,and Sebastian is as handsome as ever

Now this is the picture i really love..so perfect,you can tell these two were made for each other 






your family is so beautiful Raspberry!



cheryl


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Hi Raz!:happydance I love all your newadditions, Riley is such a little sweetie and I*love*your horse!:inlove: (I'm a bit of a horse-lover myself.) And ofcourse Sebbie and SLG looks great as always, give them all a big kissfrom me and the girls.:kiss:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Hi everyone! :wave: 

I have some fessin' up to do!That's actually SLG and Sebastian's Christmas Photo from two yearsago... :embarrassed:

Just don't think I'll ever top it, andfurther more, I'm not so sure Seb willput the antlers onagain -He's a bit more manly now than he was back then!

SLG is VERY grown up now! 

Here's the latest photo I have ofher. And she still has such a gift with animals. Just look atthe way this horse is nuzzling her. They are all like thatwith her. 

We went to a big horse sale yesterday andthey used her to ridehorses in the ring.It helpsincrease the horsesvalue to show that a child can controlthem. Her trainer put her up on a big Palomino Stallion thatshe'd never even riden before! :shock: She rode himall around and the bids started climbing. 

Animals just know her heart!


----------



## naturestee

Wow! A horse! I need more pictures! SLG must be the most spoiled girl ever.

And Sebastian is gorgeous as ever. We need more pics! I've missed you!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh wow, look at her such a big girl now. I can see the love of animals in her eyes.

Razz, it is a must to do new christmas picture of them two.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Wow, I just read like this entirethread! Beautiful family you have. SLG is quite alooker. Very pretty.

That Sebastian sounds like quite a character. Mine goes crazy in the morning also. Lots of racket!

Glad to see you posting again. Would love to see more pics!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Carolyn wrote:*


>


Ummm lol.



Love the thread by the way.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Yeah, that Carolyn... she's a real piece of work! 

She taught me to be all I could be... 

I'm just kidding! We bothlearned it from Laura!!!



She's the real trouble maker, just askanybody who was at the Boathouse BunnyParty!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Hey RaspberrySwirl! Long time no see! PoorSebastian, being shunned aside by a low lifedog and a horseof all things!Just kidding, both are adorable as is theKing himself. (Does anyone else seem to think that Sebastian is fillingin for Sherman lately?...)

Psst.. SLG... skip the western riding, go for jumping, it's fun! 

I'd have to say that you and Carolyn are the trouble makers... ofcourse, I haven't ever met Laura, she may just be very good at foolingeveryone...onder:


----------



## Carolyn

EXCUSE _*YOU*_, Razzamattaz and My Little Miss MBB!

(I amas farfrom a Trouble Maker as Jesus Christ is.)

JadeIcing, I agree. That was a nice smiley face Ileft. Glad you got a chuckle out of it. It seemedappropriate to give to Razzamattaz.

Now, enough of this nonsense of just copying over old pictures,Razz. I've seen enough of dog pictures and horse pictures -WHERE'S THE RABBIT???????

Give up that rabbit or I'll come down there and take him home to Tucker Town myself, where he'll be loved and appreciated.

Get it?

Got it?

Good.

Oh, and Happy Holidays! :happydance

-Carolyn


----------



## JadeIcing

You can tell what good friends you two are.:bunnydance:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Yeah, that Carolyn... she's areal piece of work!
> 
> She taught me to be all I could be...
> 
> I'm just kidding! We bothlearned it from Laura!!!
> 
> 
> 
> She's the real trouble maker, just askanybody who was at the Boathouse BunnyParty!





:whatever

Trouble maker my :bunnybutt:


Ever heard of Hector Projector?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

You see what I have to deal with around here?? 

I tried to spread a little love, peace and happiness, and what happens? 

In flies Broomhilda to"Grinch" everything! 





And Ms. Southern Comfort has to jump right in and Tag Team with her! 

I get No Respect... No Respect atall...


----------



## JadeIcing

So now that you got that off your chest can we have more pics?



Alicia:sweepThe Maid, The buns Ringo Starr :runningrabbit:, SamanthaJane :apollo:,Connor Grayson:not listening, Teresa Mekare:bunny19,Dallas Jinx :bunny17:, AND THE REST OF THE ZOO CREW!!!



P.s. We need smilies for lops!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> In flies Broomhildato"Grinch" everything!
> 
> And Ms. Southern Comfort has to jump right in and Tag Team with her!


Hee hee - I kind of like that.

Where's the Sebbie pics, lady?!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I can't deal withthispressure!!!





Here are your pictures! Nocomplaining, It's the best I could do in a dark office at 10:30 atnight! :X

Now, leave me in peace!


----------



## LuvaBun

Yay!! Y'see what a little bullying can do - it can get ya heart-warming pics like this






:sunshine:Jan


----------



## JadeIcing

:bunnydance:Aww so cute. :bunnydance:


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> ...just ask anybodywho was at the Boathouse BunnyParty!




A once in a lifetime - ya had to be there - never to be outdone - event......

....that left me scarred for life .:nerves1



"They went that way officer.":embarrassed:











(jk):wink

I had the bestest time ever!!!!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*JimD wrote: *


> "They went that way officer.":embarrassed:






"Excuse me folks; we've had a report of awet T-shirt contest, fireworks and loudRock and Roll musicgoing on over here. Anybody know anything about that?" 



 I guess we could ask Jim, Laura and Carolynif they saw anything... 

Me? Iwasbunnysitting.


----------



## JadeIcing

I wish I could have gone.


----------



## Carolyn

Well, it's about time, Young Lady, that you putup pictures of my two favorite members of the forum. (SorryFolks, but I'm sure most of you know that this tidbit comes as nosurprise!)

I couldn't believe Razz was going to try to pass off Xmas pictures fromtwo years ago. :disgust: Then, to boot, she makesit sound like Seb is uncooperative because he won't put on thoseridiculous antlers again. Umm, Hellloooooo Razz - he knowsbetter now! That was when he was young and naiive and beforehe really understood his place.

For those buying into Razz's lies about who's trouble makers - myselfor Laura -know that you arebeing taken for aride. This woman is ruthless, I tell ya,ruthless!! I never met anyone sweeter or more innocent thenLaura. 

Don't be fooled by SLG being so sweet and kind. She gets those qualities from her Father, not Momma!

By the way, Santa agreed to pick up Sebbie and bring him to me onDecember 24th. We've made a space for the little mon andcan't wait to shower him with love and kisses. Cali hasn'tbeen able to sleep in anticipation of his arrival. 

:jumpforjoy:

A very merry Christmas it will be!

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I wish I could have gone.




Me too. 

You could've helped me nail Razzamattaz with a water balloon; thenagain, that was the only time during the whole party that wedidn't see or hear her.


----------



## JadeIcing

Where did this take place?


----------



## Carolyn

Northwest Corner of Connecticut. I kept getting a "fatal error" when I tried to bring the thread back.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Too bad I couldn't come, I could have rescued Sebbie, Fauna, Tucker, and Cali. :wink


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Northwest Corner of Connecticut. I kept getting a"fatal error" when I tried to bring the thread back.



This link works....I think

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=4211&amp;forum_id=5


:bunnydance:


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Me?Iwasbunnysitting.


:whatevah


----------



## JadeIcing

HEY! Will it be there next time!!!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> HEY! Will it be there next time!!!!!!!


Sorry, I'm not planning on having another, but someone else might. Ya never know! 

If it wasn't for Razzberry streaking through town and JimD's settingbombs off, it probably would be fine, but hey...how was I to know howthey'd act? 

Just be careful in case you have it in your town with the crew we had.

And, Umm, Ms. MBB - Thank you, but Fauna, Tucks, and Cali did notattend the party so they didn't need to be rescued. Sothoughtful of you to always consider them though. (NOT!)


----------



## Carolyn

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Me?Iwasbunnysitting.




That's cause you were avoiding getting slammed with a waterballoon.

You were FAR from a Wallflower, Little Miss Razzamattazz, and I dobelieve even the people that didn't attend never once believed thisnonsense! Good Try, but we know you a bit too well, DearFriend.


----------



## JadeIcing

Oh wow. Sounds like people were lucky to get out alive! :shock:

Alicia:sweepThe Maid, The buns Ringo Starr :runningrabbit:, SamanthaJane :apollo:,Connor Grayson:not listening, Teresa Mekare:bunny19,Dallas Jinx :bunny17:, AND THE REST OF THE ZOO CREW!!!



P.s. We need smilies for lops!


----------



## maherwoman

OOH!! That sounds like a hoot of atime!! Wish I'd been a member, and could have gone!(Though, warnings...if we do another, my babes won't be able to comealong...their cages are just WAY too big, hehe!)

C'mon...someone put one together!!


----------



## JadeIcing

I know. I didn't get bunnies until july '05.


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote:*


> ........and JimD's setting bombs off, it probablywould be fine, but hey...how was I to know how they'd act?
> 
> Just be careful in case you have it in your town with the crew we had.


Is the lady down the street still giving you dirty looks when she goes by??

:expressionless


----------



## JadeIcing

What did you guys do?:shock::shock:


----------



## JadeIcing

Are you guys banned from the state ofConnecticut?


----------



## Carolyn

*JimD wrote:*


> *Carolyn wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> ........and JimD's setting bombs off, it probablywould be fine, but hey...how was I to know how they'd act?
> 
> Just be careful in case you have it in your town with the crew we had.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the lady down the street still giving you dirty looks when she goes by??
> 
> :expressionless
Click to expand...



She's too afraid of me to look at me. :sofa:I think she worries that I'll bring you all back. 

* * * * * * 

For those that don't know, we wereaccused of having a KKKgathering from a neighborwhenJimDwaslightingfireworks and playingmusic to honor Buck Jones. JimD and TheMissus (Buck's wife) tried desperately to explain to the woman thatwe're BUNNY PEOPLE, but she wasn't having any part of thatexplanation. :whatever

Razzamattaz was ready to burn a cross on her lawn after she saw thehard time the woman was giving JimD and The Missus.Man, don't tick off a redhead!


----------



## Carolyn

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> Are you guys banned from the state ofConnecticut?




They came close, My Friend!


----------



## JadeIcing

If I had gone they may not thought that. I have lots of color!



I live in Rocky Hill. We have nothing here.


----------



## mambo101

Carolyn: So does that mean you are at least _considering _having a picnic in 2007???


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Razzamattaz was ready to burn a cross on her lawn after shesaw the hard time the woman was giving JimD and TheMissus. Man, don't tick off a redhead!




I was a little angry.

The woman was unreasonable. 

Hmmm... Come to think about it, it mightbe fun to return toConnecticut...

 

We hadtop notch accommodationswith a great swimming pool, superb tourist attractions, (the localTractor Supply was the number one draw) but the absolute best part,hands down, was the guestlist!





Carolyn, where is that picture of you andyour friend at the boathouse?? You know, the one... I can'tseem to find it...


----------



## JadeIcing

OH my god! Guees what! Just relized the day you guys held the event is the day I got Sam and Ringo! 

:shock::shock::shock:


I entered the Bunny world that day!

Edit: I just checked it was only 1hour and 34mins away! :bigtears:
Alicia:sweepThe Maid, The buns Ringo Starr :runningrabbit:, SamanthaJane :apollo:,Connor Grayson:not listening, Teresa Mekare:bunny19,Dallas Jinx :bunny17:, AND THE REST OF THE ZOO CREW!!!



P.s. We need smilies for lops!


----------



## Carolyn

*mambo101 wrote:*


> Carolyn: So does that mean you are at least _considering_having a picnic in 2007???




Haven't given it any thought, Dan. 

* * * *

JadeIcing: How strange that you got your babies on the day wehad the party! I wondered how far you were from us.It's a bummer you didn't know it was going on. I had picked adate in November so that people could plan. We had quite acrew. 

* * * * 

Razzberry, I bet you get coal in your stocking. You're more trouble than Tucker, Cali AND Fauna combined!

* * * * 

Here are the misfits...


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Wow... that mademe smile. And I know you'll probably swallow your tongue, but it mademy eyes water too...

Maybe it's just too early and I haven't had enough coffee yet.


----------



## JadeIcing

We need more pics by the way. You can't hog the bunny and girl all for yourself. :X:bunnydance::bunnydance:

Alicia:sweepThe Maid, The buns Ringo Starr :runningrabbit:, SamanthaJane :apollo:,Connor Grayson:not listening, Teresa Mekare:bunny19,Dallas Jinx :bunny17:, AND THE REST OF THE ZOO CREW!!!



P.s. We need smilies for lops!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Perhaps this is agood time to introduce my new baby. I've had him since last Saturday,but the environment here was hostile until after I posted new photos ofSebastian! :disgust:

This is Rondo Diablos - known asDiablo. He is my new red dun quarter horse stallion.

The photos are a little dark. We were inan indoor arena. I hope to get some nice ones soon.

SLG got to ride him yesterday and did agreat job! She wants to go goat roping on him this spring!:roflmao:

That girl will do anything!


----------



## JadeIcing

What a hunk of horse. I may go visit you so I can ride him. Only been on a horse two times in my life and loved it.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Oh look at that darlin boy!:kiss:


----------



## Carolyn

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> And I know you'll probablyswallow your tongue, but it made my eyes water too...




You're right. I don't believe you're that soft.Must've gotten somethin in your eye or just finished yawning.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## Carolyn

Now THAT'S more like you. I love you too!!

Merry Christmas! xo


----------



## maherwoman

Wow...your new equine friend isgorgeous!! I just love horses, but have never had the guts toreally approach them. Of course, it doesn't help that myfirst experience with a horse was when I was about four, and I was saton a horse (which was terrifying enough, mind you...horses are GIGANTICto a four-year-old!). Then the horse decided that was a goodtime to sit down (or something to the effect, all I knew was I wasgoin' down, too!). 

Needless to say, I still am quite shy about approachinghorses. But my FIL has offered to fly us three (DH, DD, andme) up to Edmonton sometime within the next year and acclimatize me tolarger animals. (I've always been around med-small animals,NOTHING large.) He plans on taking us out into a meadow-typearea, putting out a bale of hay, and sitting next to it, waiting forthe Elk (Moose?) to come right up. He said that in that area,they're still quite tame around people, as they've been given no reasonto fear us. I don't know just how I'll take it, but I lookforward to it! *nervously laughs*

Anyway, what a beautiful horse...I do love their beauty.


----------



## JadeIcing

Maherwoman, 

Can I go?

Alicia:sweepThe Maid, The buns Ringo Starr :runningrabbit:, SamanthaJane :apollo:,Connor Grayson:not listening, Teresa Mekare:bunny19,Dallas Jinx :bunny17:, AND THE REST OF THE ZOO CREW!!!



P.s. We need smilies for lops!


----------



## maherwoman

Hehe...sure! I hope it winds up beinga good experience. I tell ya what, though...I am NOT going tobe sitting next to that hay bale alone!! :? :shock:


----------



## edwinf8936

Owwwwwwwwwhttp://www.I think I have arthritis in my one little fingerrealbad. Pretty swollen and sore for about 3 weeks next fingerhas been a little sore. I was hoping a rheumatologist friendof mine would been in town this weekend to look at it. Inever had trouble with it before.

ed


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

That's not good.:? Is it hot, and red also? Does it tend to be more sore inthe morning? 

Those would be indications of arthritis. 

There is also another common problem withfingers/joints that I honestly don't know the official name for,however my husband deals with it. He has used his hands forheavy construction work for years and they are just worn out.The doctor says that type of work, or other work that uses the fingersin repeated motions, can cause swollen, sore joints that sometimes"click, pop, or get stuck." Which is what happens to myhusband. I believe it has to do with tendons... It is veryuncomfortable. Usually after a few months it will calm downand then flare back up again in another finger. 

Let us know what your doctor friend says.You'll be in our thoughts and prayers. You know _this_household hates to see anyone else suffer with arthritis!


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Perhaps this is a good time tointroduce my new baby.


*HORSIE!!!*:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing

Carpul Tunnel Syndrome (sp?) 

Mom has is, my MIL has it.


----------



## maherwoman

Hehe...I read that and my first thought is mykitty's favorite blanket. We lovingly named it Horsey becauseit's got a huge picture of a couple of running horses on it...and if wesay it loud like you've written it below, Hobbes (our kitty) will comerunning to lay on it. 

Hehe...Hobbes is such a card...so much more like a puppy than akitty. Enough so that we call him PuppyCat. 

I love my one and only son...:inlove:
*
JimD wrote:*


> *RaspberrySwirl wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps this is a good timeto introduce my new baby.
> 
> 
> 
> *HORSIE!!!*:inlove:
Click to expand...


----------



## edwinf8936

Its been kind of swollen. I have minorjoint pain from bicycle racing crashes but not like this. Iguess that is why it has me concerned, my thumb joints ache some from acrash back in 97, but this seems to have come on sudden. I doa lot of woodworking and clock repair etc, I don't think itis carpel tunnel since it is my little finger. He usuallycalls me back, he may be back here for Christmas so I will call his oldhouse number. I don't think him and his wife are togetheranymore, never got a good answer and he is in a different statenow. I might just wrap it and immobilize it and see if thathelps.

Ed


----------



## Pipp

Wow, I was going to wish you :happynewyear:

But now I see that I didn't post mh Christmas greeting,either!






(I always seem to write them up and forget to hit the send button!) 

And of course, happy new horsie!!! 




http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y166/snews/emoticons/smiley_abkt.gif[/IMG[/url]]

And now I also have to see how you're doing with the snowstorm! :shock2:It looks awful! 

Hope you're all well! 

MUCH love to all! :heartbeat:



sas  and the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I just recieved word from RS and she has asked me to say hi for her and that once she is feeling better she will be on to say hi for herself.

She was thrown from a horse a few weeks ago and broke a few bones so typing is not the easiest. And now she&#39;s under the weather so she hasn&#39;t been up to posting!


----------



## JadeIcing

Tell her we say hi.


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...yes, tell her we say hello and send our prayers and love...

:wave::balloons::heart::kiss:<WBR>:bouquet:ray::hug::heartbeat:

Hope to see you soon, RS!! 

We&#39;re rootin&#39; for those bones to heal quicker!!!! arty0002:


----------



## Pipp

*MyBabyBunnies[<WBR>/user] wrote: [/b][quote]She was thrown from a horse a few weeks ago and broke a few bones so typing is not the easiest. And now she&#39;s under the weather so she hasn&#39;t been up to posting!
[/quote]
Ouch!! 

Good luck on the road to recovery! [img]http://i5.photobucke<WBR>t.com/albums/y166/snews<WBR>/emoticons/smiley_abkt.gif[<WBR>/img] [img]http://i5.photobucket.com<WBR>/albums/y166/snews/emoticons<WBR>/smiley_abkt.gif[/img] [img]http://i5.photobucket.com<WBR>/albums/y166/snews/emoticons<WBR>/smiley_abkt.gif[/img] [img]http://i5.photobucket.com<WBR>/albums/y166/snews/emoticons<WBR>/smiley_abkt.gif[/img]



sas :)and the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance: [img]http://i5.photobucket.com<WBR>/albums/y166/snews/emoticons<WBR>/flowers.gif[/img]
*


----------



## naturestee

Ouch! I hope you're, feeling better soon, Raz! :bouquet:


----------



## Blyre

Positive thoughts from me coming your way, Raz. 

Wallace


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Thanks for keepingeveryone in the loop Laura.  And thanks for the well wisheseveryone. SLG was riding double with me when my olderdaughter's horse spooked and then ours did too. Bad news forus. We all ended up in the ambulance, but thankfully my girls werefine. Me- I think my bones are just old! :?Broke mycollar bone and scapula (sp?) and had what they call a floatingshoulder. No bones attaching thearm to the rest of the body.They had to put a steel plate and 9 screws in my collar bone and it's alengthy recovering. Makes for a grumpy Momma! :X

Typing is frustrating - a hunt and peckkind of thing- and that's what I do for a living! It is getting betterthough. 

Thanks again for the well wishes!

Raspberry


----------



## naturestee

Ooooooooooooooooooch!:nurse:

I'm glad to see you back! Now stay on the horse, would ya?:nod


----------



## maherwoman

Agreed!!! 

I'm glad to hear you guys are okay (generally). Wow...could have been so much worse...

Love to you and yours!! As well as many wishes for a speedy recovery!!
:inlove::sunshine::kiss:


Rosie*
*
naturestee wrote: *


> Ooooooooooooooooooch!:nurse:
> 
> I'm glad to see you back! Now stay on the horse, would ya?:nod


----------



## JimD

Sending prayers and good thoughts for a speedy recovery.

~Jim


----------



## m.e.

Yikes! :shock:

Lots of ray: for a speedy recovery.


(and :kiss: for SLG and Sebbie)


----------



## Aina

Ouch! I'll be praying for you to heal quickly.ray:


----------



## Pipp

Poor Razz!!! :shock:

That sounds awful!! 

Hope you're being waited on hand,footand shoulder! :nurse:

Don't feel obligated to respond!

:bestwishes:Get well soon!! :airborne:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I was sketchy on details as I wasn't surehowmuch RS wanted me to say, lol, but if there's one thing Ilearned in my years of riding -- kids bounce. 

I hope you get better fast Raspberry so you can get back to posting lots of SLG and Sebastian pictures!


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Razz, as if you guys don't have enough problems :?. Sending all good thoughts your way for a quick and painless recovery.

Hugs to SLG and Sebbie too 

Jan


----------



## JimD

Inquiring minds want to know....



How are you ??


----------



## JimD

:bump





:waiting:


----------



## edwinf8936

I broke my collar broke in a bike crash 11 yearsago, bad break. I was supposed to be off the bike8-12 weeks. I got back on a little at a time in 5weeks. Tood the sling ogg and could not straighten my armout, too a good week of working on that every day. I did myfirst bike race at 8 weeks and at 12 weeks the Dr. told me I could getback on the bike. I got some nasty pictures of the aftermathof the crash I could show you. Luky I did not break my hip.
ed


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Hi! :wave:

So sorry I didn't reply sooner, for somereason I didn't receive my "notification" that you posted... and well,I didn't know you cared! :inlove:

I'm doing better. I'm not in a slinganymore, and typing just fine. I still don't sleep well, as there is noreally comfortable way to lay for long. I had my 6 week checkup a couple weeks ago and unfortunately there is no new bone growthyet. :?

The surgeon says to have patience. It was a major fracture on the collarbone 

(they didn't check the scapula with a newx-ray) and with all the bits and pieces, the surgery, and um... myage... :whatever

I guess it might takea littlelonger for new bone to start filling in the gaps.

I still can't ride my horse for quite some time. Can't do nuthin'... :X

I have a digital photo of my steelplate! Wanna see it?? Some of my friends think it'sgross... Carolyn flipped out on me, she's such a weenie...:craziness

I told her it was cool, she thinks I'modd. I just meant the "hardware" for crying out loud! But nowshe's making me a cool piece of jewelry cause she feels bad for me!You gotta love how that worked out for me! She's such adoll! 

Thanks for all the emails and notes ofencouragement and support on the forum! You guys are the best!:hug:

Raspberry



Here's my "new parts" - the photo is kind big- Sorry!


----------



## naturestee

I'm glad you're starting to feel better!:hug2:

I think the steel plate is pretty cool. I watched them putone on a dog's leg the other day on Emergency Vets. I wonderif you'll pick up radio signals with it? onder:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

:roflmao:


----------



## JimD

RAZ !!!!:hug:

HI!!!!:wave:

I'm so glad you're making some progress. 
Listen to the Dr. 
Listen to you body.
It's still time for you to recoup and take it easy. 
Don't over due!!!

You're right ....THE PLATE IS COOL !! Looks like a part from my old Chevy!
That's one heck of a fracture too! :shock:

So happy that you're up to posting again!:bunnydance:

How're SLG &amp; Sebs doing?

Hugs to the family!!


~Jim


----------



## edwinf8936

Mine was broke diagonally the whole length. I thought they would put a plate in but did not.
Ed


----------



## edwinf8936

It would make a cool necklace when it is taken out!!!
ed


----------



## JadeIcing

Yay for doing better!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

So, Ed... how longago was your accident? Have you ever been the same again?? They aren'ttaking my plate out... It's heavy, it hurts, it gets cold when its coldoutside, I'm uncomfortable laying on my side or stomach, any pressure,on my shoulder and arm hurts like heck... I know some of it will getbetter, but with that thing staying in there, I'm just wondering howmuch of it will always be uncomfortable? 

Jim, Seb isFAT! He would tellyou, if he could, that he is just fluffy, but it's not just fluff!Everyone in the house sneaks him shredded wheats each time they go hisway! :XHe is fluffy too, so it adds to the appearanceofroundness! I just got a new shipment of his Oxbow hay inand he is so happy! When it first comes in it smells so good and it'sso fresh and it must be very yummy! 

SLG is doing great! We are going to ahorse auction today to see if we can find just the right horse for her.She has started spring soccer and will be startingsoftballsoon too. I'll have to go through my photos andseewhen I posted the latest photo of her and whatI'vegot that's new so you can see how big she isgetting!


----------



## Pipp

OMG, missed the update! And that picis gnarly! :shock: The screws aren't evenstraight! The doctor should have had a carpenter assist.:biggrin:

I've been off finishing my b**k, I've missed a lot, including thebunny-napping list with Sebby on top. But I've been thinkingabout it. And him. And SLG. Andyou! (Ouch!) 

I think given the plate, you'll just have to pack it in and move toHawaii where it won't get cold and uncomfortable, that's thesolution. (Then I'll come bunny-sit, even though it will bequite the chore).

Here's hoping that even if you stay put, in six months you'll forgetyou even have it.  (Just stand clear ofSLG's new horse).

FWIW, could have been worse. Mysis fell off riding,broke her pelvis. :nerves1Getting her out of thebackcountry, onto a helicopter and then onto a dinkycommuterplane loaded via steps from the runway was the funpart. 

I thought these days, they didn't need bone, they've got crazyglue. Isn't thatprogress? And yeah, bonegrowth is slow when you're over 30. :lookaround



sas :hug:


----------



## kathy5

aww I love the daughter bunnie picts there too sweet for words


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Youalways gettheCoolest Picture. Looking at it is painfulthough. I hope it heals quickly and thepain lessens. 
The only X-rays of me areprobably of my teeth. :sunshine:
SEB isnot fat. He is just a BIG FLUFFY BUNNY.
SLG is getting another horse? Wish myparentswere like you. Pebbles is my firstpet,which Iwished I got alotearlier in mylife.

Rainbows!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

The first horsewas mine... and now... well, she isn't very fond of him after theaccident! :?

We got one yesterday! It was a very longday spent at the horse sale but she found a chocolate and white paintpony with blue eyes just like hers! 

The two of thembonded out inthe corral (or at least SLG thinks theydid):inlove:So, I'm glad we won the bid! I'll postphotos as soon as I get some.


----------



## Carolyn

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


>






Your cover has finally been exposed.

Frankenstein had less screws in him thanyou do.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

:sunshine:


----------



## Carolyn

:foreheadsmack:ONLY YOU would put up a sunshine smiley to that! :disgust:

You always thought you were Dorothy, but now that we've seen this Xray, it's proof positive you clearly are Not Dorothy!


----------



## JimD

Mine is boring compared to yours.....:yawn:




...it's in my lower back.



Brindle would agree with Sebs in that "there are poofy bunnies .... and that's that!":apollo:

My order of Oxbow should be here in a few days. It does make the whole room smell good, doesn't it. The bunnies love it!


Can't wait to see new pics!!!


----------



## Carolyn

Hey Razz,

I'm taking that picture of your screws home to gross Jesse out. :yes:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Great picture Jim! 

That Carolyn... :disgust:


----------



## Haley

Wow! Im so glad youre okay, that looksawful! I guess its good you live in Kansas and not some placecold, huh? :shock:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Jim emailed methis morning after he heard about the big tornado in Kansas-I just wanted to let any others who remembered we lived in Kansas knowthat we are fine! 

Hi Jim!

You are so sweet! :hug:It crossed my mindthis morning when I saw that the Greensburg tornado made Good MorningAmerica, that maybe I should post to everyone that we were okay. We aredoing well. It was a hairy weekend, for sure! Dozens of tornado's inour area, and inches of rain! County after county has canceled schoolfor the flooding and tornado damage. Greensburg is just devastated. Iwatched the news coverage for hours when it was happening. I'vetraveled through that town hundreds of times. I used to eat lunch at agreat little diner there with my Mom and Grandma when they were bothstill living, and my Grandad used to buy his John Deere equipment atthe dealer there. Greensburg is where the Dalton Gang (from the OldWestern Movies) was. There was a lot of old west history and goodKansas heritage. It's just all gone... 

They say the tornado was the biggest,strongest one to hit anywhere in the United States since 1999. It wasover 1 1/2 miles wide when it was it's largest and over 200mph. Shoot! You think Carolyn still wants to put on herglittery red slippers and come visit us here in Kansas?? 

Thanks so much for thinking of me and myfamily Jim! You know, maybe I should just copy and paste this messageto my blog... I suppose there might be a couple others thatwill remember we are from Kansas... 

Give your family a big hug from SLG and Seb! 

XOXO! 

Raspberry


----------



## JadeIcing

:hug:Glad to know all is well!


----------



## binkies

What a relief! I'm so glad you are ok!


----------



## LuvaBun

:hug1Oh Razz, I am so relieved that you are allOK. My geography of Kansas isn't very good (alright, it's nil) so Iwasn't sure where you were in relation to Greensburg. The tornado madethe news here in the UK - I can't believe how everything was justflattened . Such a terrible shame.

Thanks for letting us know. Love to everyone (especially SLG and Sebastian)

Jan


----------



## JimD

I'm sooooo glad that you're ok!!!

How close were you?
Are the horseys OK??

Hugs to SLG, &amp; Sebs.....and the hubby, too!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Greensburg isabout 100 miles away from us. We got hit pretty hard yesterday and lastnight. The system isslowly moving East andNorth. We are supposed to justget rain now for the next day or so.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

The news was on the front pages of ournewspaper. Seeing blocks and blocks of homes wipedout, and loss of life is just tragic.

Stay safe and keep an eye on the skies.

Rainbows! :rainbow: Not Tornados.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> The news was on the front pages of our newspaper.


Apparently I need to read the newspaper! I didn't hear about this tornado! :shock:

I'm so glad you are all alright RS!:hug:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Hmmm... I wonder if I remember how to do this?? 

Hi everyone!





My goodness, it's been awhile! Okay, so since I've last been on, SLG has got dumped off a horse again and had another concussion. I keep telling her to hang on... That kid... she brings a whole different meaning to hard headed... She did great in softball and is now into her soccer season. She's an incredible (if not itty-bitty) goalie! She's had some training from a professional Brazilian coach that's helped boost her to the top of her league for performance. 


Thought I'd share this photo of SLG with you.We were out on our place and she found a fuzzy caterpillar. It was crawling on stuff, and she was feeling it's feet on her fingers and stuff. It was so cute! 







I'm still working for the same company I went to work for a couple of years ago. It was supposed to be a "work from home" not full time, computer/tech website managementjob. It turned into a full scale, full time deal. But the good news is, I'm at the top of my game! I manage a team of agents and the teamis now #1 in the nation! 

I love my job, I love not being sick all the time, I love that SLG is healthy and active again. Life is good!





Now, to the important stuff. Sebbie! 

He is sooo bossy! :X He grunts like a pig if you don'tfeed himwhen he thinks it's his turn. He throws all his stuff around in his cage when it's not where he thinks it should be. If SLG cleans his cage out and organizes everything. He runs back in, drags his litter box to the middle and digs the woody pet out, moves his bowls around, hops to the top and drops all his toys off the top level... It makes SLG so mad! 

And then, he totally fools SLG's daddy because when he walks in the door, Seb will run over to the cage and do this-







It's like "Daddy, nobody feeds me. Please can't I have just one shredded wheat?" And of course it works. The problem with this is; he does it to Daddy, and all the college kids that stop in too! He's going to get sooo fat!!! 

Oh, and he's grumpy about having his hair brushed now. So, then when it's time to cut it, it's long and clumpy. I've been doing these haircuts for several years and never had a problem. I've always had nightmares about cutting him. It finally happened last week. He never jumped, made a sound or anything! It was right between his shoulder blades. It didn't even really bleed but I felt horrible! 

Of course, then I was too nervous to go on and decided he might be stressed, so I quit for the day. Now he is half done and looks like he got hit by the weed whacker! 

Other than that, all is well in our end of the woods! I hope everyone is well and that your bunnies are happy and healthy. 

Take care! 

Raspberry


----------



## JadeIcing

YOUR ALIVE!!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

WOW! I hadn't heard about the horse incident! glad you're all ok!

Sebbie is still adorable but they do tend to get attitudes don't they? How old is he now? Bo is 3 and he has gotten a bit more stubborn/bratty!~

SLG has grown so much since I last saw her!!! :shock:


----------



## jordiwes

Yay! I am so glad that everybody is healthy and happy over there. We definitely needed this kind of good news.

And from one web developer to another, congrats on your accomplishments!

:highfive:


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Hello!

I think I joined after you had stopped coming around so much, and I would always go through your blog, and just gush at all the pictures. I was so hoping you would come back!

Anyway, Sebastian is ssoo adorable! :biggrin2:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Hi Phinnsmommy! 

I used to be an RO addict! :embarrassed:

I had to go through a 12-step program to get over it! 








Sebbie has had a tough time too. He used to think he was a Rock Star! Always getting all the attention from his adoring fans. Now he's just an "ordinary" house bunny. Oh, the indignity of it all!!!


----------



## Haley

Hey! So glad to hear everyone is doing well! :hug1

Sebbie is looking just fabulous. Tell him he's still a rock star to all of us :trio

We'd love to see more pics when you have a chance.:stikpoke:biggrin:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Well... That's an older photo. It's just "his look." Which we get a lot!



So, I used it for my story. 

Believe me, he'd be appalled if I were to photograph him now. With his half-hair-cut, he looks like he got in a fight with the lawn mower or something! 

I'll probably finish him up this weekend now that his little cut is healed up. But, there are _some people_ that always picked on him after he got haircuts! He doesn't look very dignified afterward!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> But, there are _some people_ that always picked on him after he got haircuts! He doesn't look very dignified afterward!


Now who would ever do that?! :whistling


----------



## Lissa

Oh my goodness!! SLG is all grown up!!! What a beautiful young lady she is turning into. 

And Sebastian is as cute as ever. How old is he now?


----------



## LuvaBun

RAZZ :hug:! Boy, I missed you. Look at SLG - she's a young lady now! And of course we still adore Sebbie, but we need to see some new pics (OK, we'll wait until his hair 'do' is finished :waiting

Don't be a stranger 

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Hello Old Friends! 

It certainly looks like you all are doing a wonderful job of holding the fort down. What a beautiful new bunch of bunnies there are around here now! It's great to see you've got a dedicated group of "groupies!"

SLG is getting so big! If I can remember how to do it I'll posta photo or two - and Seb is still king of our castle! Though, a Grumpy King at thatâ¦ On occasion when I visit with Carolyn, she seems to get a real kick out of the fact that our once mild mannered boy has now become bossy and pushy. 

For those of you who were SLG prayer chain folks and still check in with us once in a while; her health is doing well. She is the starting goalie for a competitive soccer team, and she participates in softball and basketball as well. Oh, and I must not forget the horse riding! She sure loves her horse! 

Much Love to you all, 

XOXO, 

Raspberry, SLG and Sebastian





(Sir Grump A Lot) - a little frazzled from SLG plucking him as he sheds!


----------



## Flopsy

Yay!!!! You're alive!!! I've missed Sebastian pictures!!!!!! I need to know all the big events I've missed out on in my favorite forum bunny's life:biggrin2: And slb is growingup so fast and I love her blanket appie!!!:inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun

:shock2:
Hey girl - WHERE YA BEEN!!!!!

Great to see you again. Glad SLG is doing so well - she certainly is growing up.

And no wonder Sebbie is grumpy - he hasn't had all the adoration from his fans here for ages 

Hope you are around for good 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Raspberry! :hugsquish:

It's been awhile since I hadupdates on our two most favorite subjects on the forum. SLG looks great and so pretty. Of course Sebastian is giving you attitude, when you catch him in an undignified pose. You must give our model time to prepare for his model shoot. 

I see you are using different cameras, but you always take the best pictures. If it wasn't for you and inspired by your pictures, I wouldn't have a camera.

We need more pictures. :biggrin2:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

It's so nice to hear from old friends! 

You're right Pet_Bunny, I did switch cameras again. I always enjoyed your eye for photos! I don't get to spend the time shooting that I used to, but I still love to be behind the camera. I haven't stayed in the loop enough to know if your photography interests extend beyond pebbles and Bebe? I like to shoot everything. My new challenge has been horses. They are very difficult because you usually only have a micro second to get them with proper ear/head/body position - otherwise you can make the most prized horse look like a worn out mule! 

This is Joe~ He is very sick and we didn't think he'd make it through the summer. I shoot as many photos of him as I can. He's a beautiful horse who still thinks he's the stallion of the herd! 






I had the originalshot matted and framed really nice for my Dad's 70th birthday. 

Sooo, I hate to sound like the rest of the crowd, but where are all your recent pictures of your fur kids?? :huh


----------



## JimD

RAZ??!!?!:shock:

It's sooo good to hear from you!
Good to hear that things are going okay.

Grump or not....Sebs is still a cutie.

And SLG is getting all grown up! Quite the young lady!
(It doesn't seem all that long ago that we were lobbing water balloons at each other. :biggrin2


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> Sooo, I hate to sound like the rest of the crowd, but where are all your recent pictures of your fur kids??


Just like you, I have two cameras since joining the forum and am shooting anything and everything. Mostof the pictures I take now are at events that people are asking me to attend. There are occasional pictures of my fur kids, but with so many pictures of them, they are starting to look the same.  You are right, I need a challenge to motivate myself to get more pictures of them.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I know _exactly_ what you mean! Pretty soon it feels like to me that Seb looks the same in every shot!! Other people think they are cute pics but I find no "artistic" value or challenge in it. So, I need to find other places or circumstances in which to shoot him so it will be fun and pleasing to he and I! 

Furthermore, when he is primarily interested in craisins and oats and has to be bribed for every nice angle... well, how ungrateful is that?? :nope:

I'm glad to hear you have expanded your photography interests. I've done some senior photos, reunions and an anniversary or two... time is a real issue for me. Though I must admit, if I could fully commit to photography and forget everything else I'd do it in a minute! :yes:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Wewanted to drop by and wish all of our old friends a 

Happy New Year! 

May 2009 be the best year of your life!!!

Raspberry, SLG and Sebastian


----------



## LuvaBun

:hugsquish:
Good to hear from you. Happy New Year to you and yours, too. I hope it turns out t ba a happy, healthy and prosperous one.

Lots of Love

Jan, John, Shadow and Jester x


----------



## JimD

Oh my, oh my, oh my !!!
It's soooooo good to hear from yous!:yahoo:


Happy Merry Yadda-yadda to you too!!
:biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Happy New Year to you and the family! :wave:

Pebbles and Bebe.:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

Now if you would just get back to posting!


----------



## LuvaBun

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Now if you would just get back to posting!


:yeahthat::biggrin2::biggrin2:

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy

Definitely would be good to hear from you on a regular basis...and see that cute lil guy begging in front of the frig. 

Minda


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

It breaks our heart to tell you that we've lost our Sebastian...

On Saturday evening, Dec. 5th 2009 he crossed the Rainbow Bridge. Our hearts are broken and our home seems much emptier without him. 

We truly believe there was no bunny like him. We won't get another one as we feel we would have unreal expectations of another. Seb was SLG's best friend during the years of her illness. He was the only family member that greeted Daddy at 1:00 am each day when he returned from work. The children of the neighborhood would knock on our door to see if Sebastian could play. 

He went to soccer games, to school, vacations, camping, walks in the neighborhood and one fabulous trip to the Bunny Boathouse party in Connecticut... 

Thankfully he died peacefully. He had no signs of illness or pain in the days before is death and he appeared to be sleeping when we found him. 

We had a wonderful funeral for him at our farm. Daddy and Brother dug his grave, SLG put all his toys, his bowl, his blankie, and a few shredded wheat in with him. She wanted to be the one to fill the grave back in with soil. We will have a marker made from limestone that she can place on his grave. 

This is the last photo of them together. It was taken a couple days before he passed when they spent the afternoon playing together. 

Thanks for all of your love, support and friendship over the years. We have loved being a part of this family.

Raspberry & SLG


----------



## hln917

I'm so sorry for your loss. Looking at all Sebastian's picture from your very first page on the blog, he looked like a real character! Such a cutie.


----------



## JadeIcing

You will always be part of this family. :hug:


----------



## JimD

:cry4:


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I am very sorry for your family's great loss  Sebastian was one of the bunnies here that I got to know through your blog, and old funny threads. Thank you for sharing him here... he was a real sweetie.
:hug:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

:bigtears:

I'm so sorry about Sebbie, Ras. He'll never be forgotten.

I'm so glad I was able to meet you all at the boathouse party.

Give SLG a hug from us.

Laura


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Thanks everyone. SLG has been touched by all your messages. She's doing much better but it sure is lonely and sad to walk into our dining room and not see our little boy...

Ras


----------



## SweetPeasMummie

Raz, I am truly sorry about Sebby. He is one of my favorites on her with helicopter ears. May he binkie free.

Give SLG a hug from Angel


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Good Morning Dear Friends!

I just popped in to reply to a message and couldn't leave without a quick hello! SLG and I think of our Bunny Friends so often. We sure miss Sebastian. 

She visits his 'memorial site' on a regular basis and keeps it spruced up. She has big plans for a headstone that she wants to make with her Daddy this summer. 

SLG is doing terrific! She appears to be in remission for the 3rd time. If all continues well she will be taken off of all her meds this summer. We are very hopeful as studies show that many teens with JRA go into permanent remission in thier teen years. 

We hope all of you are enjoying and snuggling those buns! Give them an ear rub for us!

Razz

(SLG - March 2010)


----------



## slavetoabunny

Wow! She sure has grown up. How old is SLG now?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

She is a 'tween' - therefore her standard answer is twelve-and-a-half! 

She is a really good kid. Starting goalie on her soccer team. Straight A student, just won an award at her school for outstanding leadership among her peers. She baby-sits and cleans houses to help earn money to pay for the extra's she wans. She's a good one!


----------



## kirbyultra

Wow hi! I read pieces of your blog during your "absence" and I was wondering whether you would come back and update! Glad to hear SLG is so well behaved for a tween


----------



## slavetoabunny

SLG is so pretty. I think you have a future model on your hands. I hope her JRA stays in remission. Does she still enjoy her hot tub?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

She would blush and say 'Thanks!'

She loves her hot tub! And still loves telling her friends that it was her bunny family that gave it to her! She always tells her girlfriends to bring their suits when they come to stay the night so that they can 'hot tub!' 

It gets more social use now than medicinal use, but that's just fine by me. I'm so glad that those days of pain and limited movement seem to be behind us.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Who knows.....maybe it was the hot tub that made a difference in her health. My ex-husband's adult son (20's) had extremely bad arthritis. I not sure if it was JRA or not. Many times he couldn't even get out of bed. He started taking regular hot tubs and it made all the difference in the world.

I'm glad the SLG is doing so well!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Popped in for a minute this morning and was so tickled to see that some of my old friends are still around! 
Was pleased as punch to see Pam Nock online when I signed on! 

SLG just redecorated her room and her framed photo of Buck Jones has a special place there (right among the posters of rock and movies stars!). Who would have thought that her relationship with him would have lasted well into her teen years? Sheâs almost 15 years old now! 

She still thinks of Sebastian often. His gravesite is out at our farm. She keeps it up well and puts new flowers on it every few months. 

I try to keep my ear to the ground and keep up with some of you a bit. Hope everyone is happy and well. 

Love to you all! :big kiss:

Raspberry


----------



## Samara

:wave::hearts:


----------



## Meganc731

Hugs!!! I came back for advice about our new bun, a Flemish Giant, and looked you up. Glad to see you still pop in!! 

Megan


----------

